# Lounge > Fashion and Luxury >  Wrist Shot Friday!

## rage2

Now that we have our own watch/fashion forum, lets see if we can get a good wrist shot thread going!

Rules are simple. Post an ACTUAL picture of your watch on your wrist, and a brief description of the watch and what you're up to. I'll start it off.

TAG Heuer Monaco LS on my wrist today, working at the office, with F1 Free Practice running in the background on BBC.

----------


## shadowz

Rage told me to get on it, so the watch is nothing special just a simple Michael Kors, too bad everything else in the photo costs more than my watch

----------


## Jerms

ridic backpack chow hhahah

----------


## taemo

since everyone is posing with their cisco phone on the backgrond, me too  :Pooosie:  

Seiko SNZG07K1 - cheap seiko watch but pretty reliable time plus always wanted a light dial and military khaki colour strap.
It was a present from my girlfriend while we were in the Philippines, it immediately caught my eyes and she asked me if I liked it, I said yes and tried it on, then she bought it.
It's my day to day watch whether in the gym, running or biking. I never take it off unless in the shower.

----------


## Ukyo8

Does everyone in this thread wax their arms?  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Ukyo8_ 
> *Does everyone in this thread wax their arms? *



no, my guess is that we are all asians  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

sorry for the bad BB pic.


bulova marine star
shadowz beyond post lol

----------


## cet

Concord, but I don;t remember which one  :Smilie:  
Sitting at my desk catching up on stuff, listening to BBC Radio 1 before I head out to site this afternoon.

----------


## Cos

At work, about to go home and do my brakes.

Hamilton that I bought when we won a really big contract. Sorry for the odd angle hard for me to get the monitor and watch in a decent shot.

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

My last wrist shot was of this damn watch, I wish I was wearing something different today haha. 

My trusty hamilton Xwind

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by shadowz_ 
> *Rage told me to get on it, so the watch is nothing special just a simple Michael Kors, too bad everything else in the photo costs more than my watch
> 
> *



your heatscore level is off the chart.

----------


## 88CRX

Black Nixon 51-30 Chrono w/ hairy white boy arms.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

Hublot Tourbillon Rep (minus 2 bezel screws cause it's made in China). Working from home today, but I'm eating lunch cause it's fucking lunch.

shadowz-03ozwhip-Redlyne_mr2 background combo

----------


## shadowz

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> your heatscore level is off the chart.*



Why thank you!

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * I'm eating lunch cause it's fucking lunch.
> 
> *



Is that a McRib?

----------


## justin.mah

All Black 2 bitchez

----------


## buh_buh

I took a day off, just because I had to take it before end of July. So I'm sitting here eating lunch with my ballin ass new watch.

----------


## rob the knob

when is see title i wonder what this thread is about and if thread is nsfw

now it make sense

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by justin.mah_ 
> *All Black 2 bitchez
> 
> black hublot*



Rep right? Maybe it is just the angle but looks like a sunken date wheel notorious for the Hublot reps.

----------


## justin.mah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Rep right? Maybe it is just the angle but looks like a sunken date wheel notorious for the Hublot reps.*



Take a guess

Here's another All Black 2 from Watchnet

» Click image for larger version 

Looks sunken to me.

----------


## broken_legs

Seiko Chronograph 

It goes scuba diving, get's dropped in gravel, survives multiple motor bike crashes, and the crystal still look brand new.

as for me? I'm pulling some Steve Irwin shit in the dark.

----------


## SJW



----------


## infiniti.

> _Originally posted by justin.mah_ 
> *All Black 2 bitchez
> 
> *



What watch is this?

----------


## rage2

It's a Hublot All Black 2.

----------


## flipstah

Does it have to be Friday?



Here's my Mondaine that infamously makes my arm look like a penis. 

I'm currently working on planning a 2-week trip for 10. Cost control FTW, fuckers.

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

Until next Friday gentlemen.

----------


## rage2

Hublot King Power F1 tonight at NOtaBLE. Official watch of Formula 1 on a F1 weekend!

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by justin.mah_ 
> *
> 
> Take a guess
> 
> Here's another All Black 2 from Watchnet
> 
> Looks sunken to me.*



Dont take offense, it was just a question. The reps have a more noticeable sunken wheel.

Plus your what I drive says a protege 5, maybe worth 7/8k and you are wearing a 15k watch?

----------


## justin.mah

No offense taken.
I haven't updated my profile for years now, so all that info is seriously out of date.




> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Dont take offense, it was just a question. The reps have a more noticeable sunken wheel.
> 
> Plus your what I drive says a protege 5, maybe worth 7/8k and you are wearing a 15k watch?*

----------


## atgilchrist

Citizen Eco-Drive diamond bezel.. But the background is nicer...

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Hublot King Power F1 tonight at NOtaBLE. Official watch of Formula 1 on a F1 weekend!
> 
> *




Picture of who those titties belong too? Also the watch that made it into the shot is nice!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Picture of who those titties belong too? Also the watch that made it into the shot is nice!*



you mean there was a watch on that shot?  :Shock:

----------


## 03ozwhip

diesel...um...something, i forget lol

----------


## shadowz

Custom Hublot Big Bang (Rage2)

My G-shock

----------


## ScCab

G-Shock

----------


## shadowz

> _Originally posted by ScCab_ 
> *G-Shock*



Nice!!

----------


## GingeRRRBeef

Seiko SNZJ21 Black Orange Stainless Steel Seiko 5 Sports Automatic

----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by ScCab_ 
> *G-Shock*





x3

----------


## MM99lude

Nothing fancy... Vestal Plexi Acetate... and no Burberry bling -- So last nights poker winnings instead  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by MM99lude_ 
> *Nothing fancy... Vestal Plexi Acetate... and no Burberry bling -- So last nights poker winnings instead  
> 
> *



Damn what were you playing? 15/30? 2/5PL?  :thumbs up:

----------


## MM99lude

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn what were you playing? 15/30? 2/5PL? *



This was actually a 36 person winner takes all tournament! 

WINNER!

----------


## Impreza

Breitling Navitimer World. Working at the office, waiting to go home haha.

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

LV Tambour Ive had forever, time for a new strap because LV leather goods blow.

----------


## statick

There are some great looking watches posted here. 

Impreza, nice wrist shot. I find the Navitimer to be one of the classier looking Breitlings.

Sugarphreak that Orange Monster looks all sorts of right on your wrist. 

Silver_specV and broken_legs, it's great to see some more Seikos around here.

Needless to say, balling watches such as Hublots have a certain look to them!

Hopefully I'll participate next friday.

----------


## 1-Bar

> _Originally posted by buh_buh_ 
> *I took a day off, just because I had to take it before end of July. So I'm sitting here eating lunch with my ballin ass new watch.
> 
> 
> *



Sorry homie, looks like your watch is busted

----------


## AaronK

Nothin really special but I like it  :Smilie: 

Emporio Armani AR-2425

----------


## flipstah

Swatch watch. Paying bills. Yawn.

----------


## spiceboy

Working and Beyond-ing. Wait ... does it have to be Friday?

----------


## spiceboy

Mod please delete my reply above ... having trouble linking pic

----------


## rage2

Sold my BS this week, and it's starting to sink in that the car is gonna be gone soon. So today I'm doing an All Black Friday. Chocolate Cheerios in chocolate milk for breakfast, wearing my Hublot All Black Tempus.

----------


## Jry_79

my contribution to this thread Breitling Colt Auto II, I've been meaning to try those chocalate cherios! crazy watch Rage!

----------


## shadowz

Board room shot, 

Hublot (rage), Tissot (interlude), Michael Kors (me), Rudy Project (lowbrow)

----------


## interlude

10:10 wrist shot!

----------


## ScCab

Daytona

----------


## benyl

Calibre

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by ScCab_ 
> *Daytona*



Sick watch. I have been wanting that exact WG cosmograph daytona for years now.

----------


## statick

Keeping it casual...

----------


## statick

Damn, no wrist shots today?

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Sold my BS this week, and it's starting to sink in that the car is gonna be gone soon. So today I'm doing an All Black Friday. Chocolate Cheerios in chocolate milk for breakfast, wearing my Hublot All Black Tempus. 
> 
> *



Keeping it real with the chinaman spoon. I like

----------


## l/l/rX

» Click image for larger version

----------


## turbotrip

am i the only one who wears their watch on the right hand?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> *am i the only one who wears their watch on the right hand?*



» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> *am i the only one who wears their watch on the right hand?*



lol, no i do too, just a better picture when theres a bunch of tattoos in it haha

----------


## statick

Let's get it started...

----------


## lint



----------


## HiSpec

are Lumtec available locally?

----------


## lint

wrist weapon is the Cad distributor

----------


## SlickA70

My semi-daily Boss, nothing special.

----------


## shadowz

Kenny and I too bad my battery just died

Bape Gshock

----------


## G-RS4

IWC Aquatimer Chrono

----------


## rage2

It's 10:10am in BC haha.

----------


## Zan

Been wearing this more lately, Scope by Seahope:

----------


## lint

damn you guys and your gshocks. just picked this up

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> *am i the only one who wears their watch on the right hand?*



I do too, I like the weight when I write.

----------


## syritis

I was gunna put my cell phone on my wrist but then realized i have nothing to take picture with......

I hate you guis

----------


## RBPiranha

Just came from ebay yesterday. Black faced chronograph ESQ Bracer  :Smilie:

----------


## atgilchrist

Nixon 51-30 LE

----------


## flipstah

Recently bought something from Chronoworld.com so the hard part is waiting!

----------


## toyboy88

Another G-SHOCK...

----------


## flipstah

Cleaned my closet before I'll be out and about with my TAG:

» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:

----------


## potatopineapple

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Cleaned my closet before I'll be out and about with my TAG:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *



Finally out of the closet eh? The watch is a fitting colour scheme...

Jk hahaha

----------


## topsecret

Every time I hear this song I think of this thread:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cuIbvUMP9Q

----------


## rage2

I know it's not Friday...

----------


## Neil4Speed

Black Series SL, no big deal  :Smilie:

----------


## darthVWader

Citizen Eco Drive WR 200

----------


## flipstah

Rain, rain... Go away...

----------


## importracer1

Fackk Rage you ballinnn!

----------


## Dumbass17

so i went a little nuts on eBay one week

----------


## D'z Nutz

My gym lacks a clock and they keep playing top 40 crap, so I got an iPod nano to work out with.

I wish they'd let people create their own faces. Most of the stock ones are kinda boring.

----------


## rage2



----------


## hurrdurr

Black Face Hublot, I got two of those

 :Devil:  

Beauty watch

----------


## AaronK



----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *My gym lacks a clock and they keep playing top 40 crap, so I got an iPod nano to work out with.
> 
> I wish they'd let people create their own faces. Most of the stock ones are kinda boring.
> 
> *



What a great way to proclaim to the world, "I'm a dork!" 

Haha, just kidding - it would be cool if they came out with "inspired" faces for it, perhaps something like the Tag Monaco?

----------


## Moonracer



----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *so i went a little nuts on eBay one week
> 
> *




whats the one third from the right?

----------


## rage2

Mr. Incredible wrist shot lol

----------


## se7en

anyone on here have the hublot big bang skeleton?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by se7en_ 
> *anyone on here have the hublot big bang skeleton?*



Scroll up, I posted my Aero Bang Morgan a few posts up. Here's a few more:

----------


## importracer1

Damnnnn nice photos!

Oh and the Hublot is nice too I guess.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lint

it's not friday and it's no Hublot, but I finally got it back from servicing

----------


## statick

Nice shot! Didn't you get this quite recently? What service did it need, if you don't mind my asking?

----------


## lint

had it since last christmas, had a broken gear tooth that was taken care of under warranty and had the timing adjusted. not a scratch on the case so far.

----------


## nguyen

i would love to know what you do for a living rage....

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by nguyen_ 
> *i would love to know what you do for a living rage....*



I'm sure whatever it is he does, he doesn't take 3.5-4 months to figure out simple things.

----------


## Mibz

Eggnog and Faux-Hublot

» Click image for larger version

----------


## nguyen

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm sure whatever it is he does, he doesn't take 3.5-4 months to figure out simple things.*



ya, i was going through a hard time and i figured i'd come on beyond and ask for some advice. didn't know that it'd offend you so much personally

----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by nguyen_ 
> * 
> 
> ya, i was going through a hard time and i figured i'd come on beyond and ask for some advice. didn't know that it'd offend you so much personally*




low blows are a standard on beyond, I'm guessing deez nutz in yo mouth didn't taste so good?

but typically your question with its intent is somewhat innapropriate in itself. Spend a bit of time searching and you can find out where he works and roughly what he does. As it has been posted many times, quite a few beyond members work at the same company as him.

----------


## nguyen

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> low blows are a standard on beyond, I'm guessing deez nutz in yo mouth didn't taste so good?
> 
> but typically your question with its intent is somewhat innapropriate in itself. Spend a bit of time searching and you can find out where he works and roughly what he does. As it has been posted many times, quite a few beyond members work at the same company as him.*



well i just started going on beyond a few weeks ago, even though my account is quite old (was used just for marketplace). so i'm fairly new and not in the loop with much (people's jobs, etc). but thanks for the advice on the searching, will do that

----------


## BokCh0y

Not a Hublot, and I don't drive a Mercedes and a Porsche. Also the pic yellowish cuz i am asian.

But here's my contribution:

----------


## bituerbo

Cheap fashion watch, impressed so far!

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by bituerbo_ 
> *Cheap fashion watch, impressed so far!
> 
> *



Nice watch, model/how much it was?

----------


## hurrdurr

Rage are you a swimmer?

----------


## K3RMiTdot

^^ i think youre about to ask why he doesnt have hair on his arm. its called being asian  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Not a Hublot, and I don't drive a Mercedes and a Porsche. Also the pic yellowish cuz i am asian.
> 
> But here's my contribution:
> 
> *



I'll just quote this since mine is the same, except with the black face.

Wanna trade? lol

----------


## flipstah

Archery Friday, whaddup?!

http://m.lockerz.com/s/153406254?sid...27psa9qm2e7iu2

----------


## tatanka

> _Originally posted by bituerbo_ 
> *Cheap fashion watch, impressed so far!
> 
> *




cool watch. What brand is it /model

----------


## bituerbo

> _Originally posted by tatanka_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> cool watch. What brand is it /model*






> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice watch, model/how much it was?*



Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_os_product

Invicta 0764
I got it for $65 + s/h, but it has since gone up to $90 + s/h.

----------


## Dumbass17

new this weekend
Nixon - The Banks, wasn't planning on buying a watch, but this thing was cheap, $150 down from $560!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by bituerbo_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_os_product
> 
> Invicta 0764
> I got it for $65 + s/h, but it has since gone up to $90 + s/h.*



dude that's SICK, i haven' heard of invicta but they have some sweet watches, i just checked the amazon pages, regularly $495 and you paid 65 lol, killer deal !!

----------


## adamc

Wearing my vintage Speedmaster Mark II today.

----------


## MM99lude

300SL :Big Grin:  
and the Akribos

----------


## rage2

Friday Friday Gotta get down on Friday!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

Tag, you're it.

----------


## Prelude_dude



----------


## bituerbo

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> dude that's SICK, i haven' heard of invicta but they have some sweet watches, i just checked the amazon pages, regularly $495 and you paid 65 lol, killer deal !!*



Yeah that's why it's a "cheap fashion watch".
I don't do fakes.

----------


## themack89

No my skin isn't really that orange and yes its on my right wrist  :crazy nut:  I'm a southpaw

I take pride in the roots logo! canadian woot!

----------


## bituerbo

^ Dude if you're a southpaw get a southpaw watch! Show it off, a chrono with some mad buttons.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=LEFTY+...w=1280&bih=857

----------


## GingeRRRBeef

Just got it in the mail today! TW Steel TW 900 45mm 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## needsawhip



----------


## toyboy88

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

With some iPhone editing effects...

----------


## RY213

Thinking on taking the plunge on this:



Any Advice?

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by RY213_ 
> *Thinking on taking the plunge on this:
> Any Advice?*



yeah, buy something nicer and less grampa-ish  :crazy nut:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wrist Shot Friday - Keeping it real
Took this pic earlier in the week, but I'm wearing that same watch today. Checking beyond at work at 7:13 AM.

----------


## rage2

Wannabe retro today.

----------


## interlude



----------


## ScCab

gold hub lot

----------


## lint

same ol' LT

----------


## superflychief

^ ha ha ha you can recognize the encana carpet anywhere. I'm on the 23rd floor.

----------


## adamc

sweet iron rangers, lint

I have the same pair

----------


## nickyh

Mine

----------


## 96integra



----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by 96integra_ 
> **



Nice! I have the same one, but on rubber.

----------


## flipstah

Tag galore this week! Dare to dream for me to get another one. Job first haha.

Tonight...

----------


## WBB6



----------


## rage2

Congrats on the acquisition!

----------


## max_boost

Holy shit Hublot over a Ferrari.  :Pimpin':   :Shock:

----------


## WBB6

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Congrats on the acquisition! 
> 
> *



Thank you for your expertise! 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## JordanEG6



----------


## replayboy

Vostok ANCHAR

----------


## Scat E46

Parmigiani Fleurier Bugatti Type 370 Watch.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Scat E46_ 
> *
> 
> Parmigiani Fleurier Bugatti Type 370 Watch.*



cough, rep, cough...

----------


## rage2

I dunno PF's well, but I've seen that watch IRL once, looks pretty legit.

Need more pics tho.

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *I dunno PF's well, but I've seen that watch IRL once, looks pretty legit.
> 
> Need more pics tho.*



nice looking watch but at $280,000 its just a little rich for my blood.

I vote replica as well

----------


## hurrdurr

Pinstripe suit was a dead giveaway Replica

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> cough, rep, cough...*







> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *I dunno PF's well, but I've seen that watch IRL once, looks pretty legit.
> 
> Need more pics tho.*







> _Originally posted by RX-7_TWINTURBO_ 
> * 
> nice looking watch but at $280,000 its just a little rich for my blood.
> 
> I vote replica as well*







> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *Pinstripe suit was a dead giveaway Replica*




It's a genuine Parmigiani!

It's for sale as well! Never said it was mine, I just wore it for that picture and joined in with you ballers  :Wink:

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

> _Originally posted by Scat E46_ 
> * 
> It's a genuine Parmigiani!
> 
> It's for sale as well! Never said it was mine, I just wore it for that picture and joined in with you ballers *






> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> Rules are simple. Post an ACTUAL picture of *your* watch on your wrist, and a brief description of the watch and what you're up to. I'll start it off.



Rebel :Big Grin:

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by RX-7_TWINTURBO_ 
> * 
> Rebel*



Well it's my wrist :P (1/2 = 50% = pass)

It's a rare watch, thought I'd show it off.

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

Gonna try to get this back on topic 

Suunto Core

----------


## Scat E46

Alright, here is the one I am wearing now

----------


## adamc

what brand is that

----------


## themack89

Not my wrist.. But still in the spirit of telling time!

Its got the time zones of 4 major stock exchanges (new york, london, japan, australia)

I`m such a tool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mibz

Now get a calendar so you know when it's Friday.

----------


## rage2

Friday! 

Meetings at work. Fun shit.

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by WBB6_ 
> **



If you don't mind me asking, how much would one of these run?

I'm asking because I'm getting married in August and would like to get a new watch for it.

Has to be a bigger face and preferably all black like this one. Any suggestions?

2-3k preferably. (Will consider options up to 5k).

----------


## superflychief

lol I think these are in the 20-25k range.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *
> 
> *



Thanks Cos! I knew I saw the pricing somewhere but I was looking in the other watch thread for it.

Any other suggestions?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> *Thanks Cos! I knew I saw the pricing somewhere but I was looking in the other watch thread for it.
> 
> Any other suggestions?*



You're not going to get a Hublot in the <$5k range.

Here's an option if you're looking at big black watches:

» Click image for larger version

I haven't seen pricing on it, but it should be under $5k. It's the TAG Aquaracer 500m Chronograph Full Black Calibre 16, and is only available at TAG Boutiques.

----------


## importracer1



----------


## TunerF1

Monthly bump i guess!

TW Steel Grandeur Tech

----------


## G-RS4

Not actually wearing this today but dropped it off for restoration/service. Its a mid 60s Rolex Tudor Submariner that my father gave me yesterday. The sales guy at Brinkhaus seemed really excited to see it and said that it should look great restored.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## colinxx235

you guys must all have some good forearm waxers  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *you guys must all have some good forearm waxers *



I can't even grow a moustache... forearm hair is almost non existent. 

For a white chick, my gf doesn't really have hairy arms either. I'd be pissed if she had more arm hair than me haha.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by G-RS4_ 
> *Not actually wearing this today but dropped it off for restoration/service. Its a mid 60s Rolex Tudor Submariner that my father gave me yesterday. The sales guy at Brinkhaus seemed really excited to see it and said that it should look great restored.
> 
> *



Nice!  :Drool:  

How much was the restoration if I may ask? I may have to get one restored too. 

Gotta do 'after' shots too! =D

----------


## superflychief

Nothing baller but her's mine.

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by G-RS4_ 
> *Not actually wearing this today but dropped it off for restoration/service. Its a mid 60s Rolex Tudor Submariner that my father gave me yesterday. The sales guy at Brinkhaus seemed really excited to see it and said that it should look great restored.
> 
> *



What exactly is Brinkhuas going to do with it?

Are they going to have their own watchker service the movement and keep the dial/hands/bezel exactly the same?

Or, are they going to send it to Rolex?

Be very careful here. That Tudor is quite valuable, and if it's gets sent to Rolex, they will simply replace the dials, hands and bezel with brand new ones.......and the value of your watch will plummet by 50% or more. All the value of that watch (not including the sentimental value) is in the patina on the dial and hands.

If it were me, I would simply have the movement serviced, gaskets replaced and leave it as is. I've seen lots of vintage watches ruined by Rolex as they always replace with new parts.

----------


## rizfarmer

I'll pretend for now

----------


## Graham_A_M

Kind of an insult posting this in this thread, but its still a cool watch, and one I dont mind getting covered in grease & shit all day.... which I do. lol

----------


## importracer1

Is that Fossil an automatic? How much did you buy it for?

----------


## flipstah

Its not an insult! I have a Fossil Automatic and I love it!

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ True, but in a thread full of $X,XXX - $XX,XXX watches this is about as luxurious as a Timex. Yeah its pretty cool, I just love Skeleton watches, nothings cooler then seeing the gears, springs & cogs all whirring away; doing their thing. A have a few more like it that I bought when in Italy. 

$200, on a bankruptcy sale of a Jewelry store near my house. Not too sure what the original cost was, I think $300ish. They were blowing out their inventory with a few days left. I offered $200 and they took it tax in.  :dunno:

----------


## G-RS4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice!  
> 
> How much was the restoration if I may ask? I may have to get one restored too. 
> 
> Gotta do 'after' shots too! =D*






> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> What exactly is Brinkhuas going to do with it?
> 
> Are they going to have their own watchker service the movement and keep the dial/hands/bezel exactly the same?
> 
> Or, are they going to send it to Rolex?
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100%. 

They will be sending the watch to some watchmaker in Kelowna I believe. Rolex/Tudor wont service a watch that old any more. Brinkhaus said that the watch maker will only recommend service/replacement of parts that will not significantly reduce the value of the watch. No work will be done on the watch before the watchmaker consults me.

As you mentioned they will probably only service the parts you mentioned and probably replace the crystal as it has a couple bad scratches.

I'll post an update as I learn more. Not expecting their estimate for 7-10 days.

----------


## Kijho



----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ True, but in a thread full of $X,XXX - $XX,XXX watches this is about as luxurious as a Timex. Yeah its pretty cool, I just love Skeleton watches, nothings cooler then seeing the gears, springs &amp; cogs all whirring away; doing their thing. A have a few more like it that I bought when in Italy. 
> 
> $200, on a bankruptcy sale of a Jewelry store near my house. Not too sure what the original cost was, I think $300ish. They were blowing out their inventory with a few days left. I offered $200 and they took it tax in. *



nah.. the Seiko I posted on this thread is around $120 but I have it on my wrist 24/7.
great skeleton automatic watch though! didnt know fossil had automatic.
as long you like it, who cares what everyone think

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> As long you like it, who cares what everyone think*



Amen.  :thumbs up:

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *you guys must all have some good forearm waxers *



 :Werd!:  i didnt realize beyond has so many women posting nowadays

----------


## colinxx235

finally got mine to be worthy of this thread  :ROFL!:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *
> finally got mine to be worthy of this thread *



If I'm wearing it I consider it worthy. I could care less how much they cost. As long as I like it I'm good.

----------


## rizfarmer



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> **



Daytona! Drool... How much do these run for? PM me!

But if I have to ask... Lol.

----------


## G-RS4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice!  
> 
> How much was the restoration if I may ask? I may have to get one restored too. 
> 
> Gotta do 'after' shots too! =D*



So I got a call from Brinkhaus yesterday. They got the quote back from the watchmaker. They will just be performing a service on the movement, replacing seals, refinishing/polishing the crystal/bracelet/case and a minor part replacement on the movement. Cost they quoted was about $600. It will be about 6 weeks to get back, will post pics when done.

----------


## ramminghard

Apparently it is raining in my office


20120309_081701 by MPHeynen, on Flickr

----------


## G-RS4



----------


## mo_money2supe

I _was_ wearing a Citizen Ecodrive watch for the past 7-8 years but the sensor apparently stopped working one day and it'll cost me almost as much as the cost of the watch to fix it. So, I decided to put on my university grad gift from my dad that I had stashed away in the corner for the past few years. Not a fan of the wind-up/kinetic motion but I guess it'll do for now. Definitely miss having a date function though.

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *Apparently it is raining in my office
> 
> 
> 20120309_081701 by MPHeynen, on Flickr*



I love those watches. Never owned one, but wouldn't mind playing around with one. They are way to big for my wrists which is the only downside.

----------


## statick



----------


## Branded



----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> **



replica

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> I love those watches. Never owned one, but wouldn't mind playing around with one. They are way to big for my wrists which is the only downside.*



 They are pretty big, got it mainly for the thick rubber strap. There are a ton of little features but I am not sure how accurate they all are.

----------


## rage2

TAG Heuer Lewis Hamilton 2008 Championship Carrera. F1's back!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> **



For sure a rep, god damn your hairy!

----------


## Pacman

Eterna Kontiki GMT Worldtimer.

----------


## lint

old swtach chrono

----------


## Sorath

didnt take the picture today, took it on wednesday but i think the background makes up for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## hurrdurr

Is that watch on your ankle?

----------


## Sorath

no lol thats my wrist

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> 
> replica*






> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> For sure a rep, god damn your hairy!*



Someone's got to make up for all hairless Asian wrists in this thread!

The watch has gained/lost zero seconds since the turn of the month, so I'm a happy man  :Big Grin:  The month before that it had gained about a second or two. The genuine article must perform very well  :Wink:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Just at my watchmaker buddies house last night for some brewskies. 

LOL its funny having him in the luxury watch business, he handed me a couple Rolex's and some Hublots. After seeing one I really liked I asked on the price; $45,000..... 
 :ROFL!:  Oh... uh.... cool....  :crazy nut:  

He lent me the very first watch he ever built. I thought that was pretty damn cool. Obviously it means a lot to him so Im quite worried about wearing it, I have such big wrists (being single sucks lol) jk. That I have to wear it on its biggest setting; which is almost falling off.






(shitty iphone pics)
So used to these perpetual movement watches, Im not used to having to wind a watch. Every second day I have to fully wind it.



EDIT: Just watching these two on ebay. I want to see what they eventually go for.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360440418201...84.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360440416701...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## rob the knob

thats a weird signature graham

maybe think to change it

edit: unless you are 12 year old boy and then problem is you like booze and drugs, and the girls are ok at that age.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^Its a joke buddy, relax. I think its pretty safe to say Im not into any of the above. 

I think the only people that take it seriously are the dads that have daughters roughly around that age.... even then.

----------


## statick

Graham, that's a gorgeous caseback. Is that a Unitas 6498? It looks a tad different than what I've seen before...

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ I'll ask my buddy; he built it. When I find out tomorrow I'll edit this post with the details.

----------


## rage2

Looks like a Unitas 6498 hand wound movement to me.

----------


## statick

No doubt, that's what I imagine. This one just looks ever so slightly more decorated. But as we know, this kind of thing is done to movements all the time! 

Great piece, nonetheless  :Big Grin:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Its because he ¨skeletonized¨ it himself. 



> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Looks like a Unitas 6498 hand wound movement to me.*



Holy fuck you guys are good. I didn`t even know that. I think thats what he said, but I dont remember; as we were well into the green beer at that point.  :ROFL!: 

Yeah looking at this, I think it is the 6497. Its about one third the way down. 
http://www.ofrei.com/page_183.html

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Its because he ¨skeletonized¨ it himself. 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you guys are good. I didn`t even know that. I think thats what he said, but I dont remember; as we were well into the green beer at that point. 
> 
> Yeah looking at this, I think it is the 6497. Its about one third the way down. 
> http://www.ofrei.com/page_183.html*



Strictly speaking, the 6497 has the subdial at the 6 o'clock position and the 6498 has the subdial at 9 o'clock, but they're essentially the same movement  :Big Grin:  Your friend definitely did a nice job with the decoration!

----------


## rage2

I think it's the other way around, 7 has subdial at 9, and 8 has it at 6, so Graham_A_M is right that it's a 6497. But ya, it's the same thing anyways apart from seconds subdial location.

The 6498 is very recognizable. It's even been copied by the asian manufacturers (all the fake manual wind watches use them). Even TAG Heuer uses a decorated version (Calibre 1).

----------


## statick

Schooled, horophile style... I feel I should do an overdue battery change on my own in order to redeem myself  :Bang Head:  

Since we're on the topic of pocket watches, perhaps some light can be a shed on a matter...

I currently have a nice Unitas 6498/7 powered, hunter cased pocket watch. I also don't have the funds to go for the near-bespoke offerings of Jaeger LeCoultre, Breguet and Patek Phillipe but am feeling to add another pocket piece to the winder. Is there a pocket watch which is a little more reasonably priced (i.e, ~$5,000>) but does not have a "basic" Unitas movement? I thought I had found one in the Bell & Ross PW1, but alas it is said to house the Unitas movement. 

I know that most people will suggest that I go vintage, and I very well may, but I'd like to know if I have any options for buying new from a dealer.

Thanks!

----------


## ragu

Holy, those vintage skeleton Omegas are insane and ~$1-2000? 

Since I'm very unfamiliar to the mechanical/ winding watches (googling explains some), is this something you can wear everyday without wrecking it/ costing lots?

What's are some other alternatives within same price range?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by ragu_ 
> *Holy, those vintage skeleton Omegas are insane and ~$1-2000? 
> 
> Since I'm very unfamiliar to the mechanical/ winding watches (googling explains some), is this something you can wear everyday without wrecking it/ costing lots?
> 
> What's are some other alternatives within same price range?*



 Yeah but those watches are over 100 years old. In THAT shape for that age, thats insane, if I was in better financial standing I`d drop 2-4 times that on one of those. Each of those is a piece of (mint condition) history. Besides; how cool of a conversation piece would those be eh? Considering they`ve been keeping time since before WWI
I wear my mechanical movement watches everyday at work and elsewhere and I`ve never come anywhere near breaking one. Which includes incredibly rough usage; building & fixing heavy oil pumps that weigh hundreds of pounds; I think its safe to say they get a good beating everyday. Still no problems ever. Most Rolex`s are very very tough as well. They just wont die, in very similar use. 
As far as maintenance; just give them to a watch maker once a year or two, and let him oil them up. Most watches never require much work at all, just simple lubes for all the moving parts.

Im FAR from an expert as to which watches are the most durable, but there are plenty out there. Hopefully Rage & others can chime in with that. From what I`ve heard the Tourbillion watches are the most delicate. I dont think that should much matter though as you`ll likely never find a new one for under $3k.

----------


## HiSpec

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> For sure a rep, god damn your hairy!*



How do you guys know it is a rep?

----------


## Sorath

its friday!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## importracer1

^ Nice Gallardo as well! (I think) haha

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by importracer1_ 
> *^ Nice Gallardo as well! (I think) haha*



It's an EVO X. Either that or a V-dub cluster...  :Smilie:

----------


## MM99lude

Forgot to take this photo yesterday ... for you Lum-Tec fans... LUMzilla LZ8 #74/75

----------


## Sorath

> _Originally posted by importracer1_ 
> *^ Nice Gallardo as well! (I think) haha*



yes its an evo x lol

----------


## importracer1

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> * 
> 
> yes its an evo x lol*



HAHA at least I took a guess :p

----------


## flipstah



----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Huge face is Huge. Whats the point of the dual hour/minute faces?
Is that for dual time zones or some shit?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ Huge face is Huge. Whats the point of the dual hour/minute faces?
> Is that for dual time zones or some shit?*



Yeah, man. One is Calgary and the other is Manila. One of my fav watches  :Love:

----------


## Pacman

Speedy Pro "57 re-issue" that came out a few years ago as a special edition.

I've bought and sold this one 4 or 5 times over the years. I find the hands hard to see in anything but perfect light, but it's different enough from the "standard" speedy pro that I can justify keeping it.

----------


## Pacman

.

----------


## s dime

Nice watch pacman, what is that worth? Pm if you like. Ive been considering going shopping for a speedmaster.

----------


## statick

Very nice indeed, Pacman. Does that have a 321 caliber or one of the 861 variants? A great piece which looks good on your wrist, at any rate!

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *Very nice indeed, Pacman. Does that have a 321 caliber or one of the 861 variants? A great piece which looks good on your wrist, at any rate!*



It uses the 1861 (which came just after the 861, I believe). These were made for a very short time in 2000. I don't think they were popular at all when they were new, as they were priced $400 more than the "standard" Speedy Pro. I remember seeing them sitting in dealers showcases for years after they were discontinued. The last couple of years ,they have become more popular as the vintage look seems to be back in.

----------


## kvg

My beat up old daily driver.

----------


## Cooked Rice



----------


## wes_v

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> **



target green on 16th ave??

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by wes_v_ 
> * 
> target green on 16th ave??*



Country Hills actually. Target Greens isn't open yet, I believe. 

Those two are my usual hangouts.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Canmorite

Early b-day gift to myself. Love the colour, band, and it's reasonably priced.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Early b-day gift to myself. Love the colour and band, and reasonably price.
> 
> *



That looks really sharp! Always wanted a watch that colour.

----------


## redevil

Here is my first contribution to this thread. Nothing fancy or baller like, but I like it!

----------


## Dumbass17

^^^^FOSSIL WHAT? i like it!

----------


## flipstah

Not Friday but I don't give a fuck.

New purchase!

----------


## BlkWdwPrelude

My contribution.

One of my favorite brands sold one last year and regretted it had to get one back in the collection.

----------


## G-RS4

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> What exactly is Brinkhuas going to do with it?
> 
> Are they going to have their own watchker service the movement and keep the dial/hands/bezel exactly the same?
> 
> Or, are they going to send it to Rolex?
> 
> ...



So finally go the watch back. Pretty impressed with how it came out. They managed to polish out all the scratches in the crystal without having to replace it. Cost was about $650.

----------


## assylo

It's not Friday YET... but here we go

M51 Phantom

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Neil4Speed

New Pickup!

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by assylo_ 
> *It's not Friday YET... but here we go
> 
> M51 Phantom 
> 
> *



I dig the shirt/jacket/cufflinks combo  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> * 
> 
> I dig the shirt/jacket/cufflinks combo *



 :Werd!:   :thumbs up:  

Nice watch, Neil!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> **



What watch is that? Also, are you a pilot?  :Smilie:

----------


## importracer1

Not Friday but whateves haha



Better shot lol


Bell &amp; Ross by JCP., on Flickr

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by importracer1_ 
> *Not Friday but whateves haha
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot lol
> 
> 
> Bell &amp;amp; Ross by JCP., on Flickr*



Nice pics!  :thumbs up:  I'm not a fan of the B&R/Panerai big faces but that's a sleek piece.

----------


## importracer1

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice pics!  I'm not a fan of the B&amp;R/Panerai big faces but that's a sleek piece.*



Thanks man!

At 46mm sometimes I wish I bought the 42mm version but for casual use I love it!

----------


## BlackRadon

> _Originally posted by assylo_ 
> *It's not Friday YET... but here we go
> 
> M51 Phantom 
> 
> *



nice cuff links!

----------


## Illusive 4-2

My first contribution to the thread, casual Friday calls for the Tag Aquaracer Full Black:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## mo_money2supe

Bought a new watch this past weekend 'cause my old one was off by a staggering 10 mins each week! It was a cheap knock-off anyway.

I was only casually looking but this one caught my eye right away. Did some searching and that's real CF in the background!  :Drool:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ See, this is what happens when you get a C63 *



 :ROFL!: 

Love the Aquaracer AB! They have a Chrono one out now too!

----------


## Pacman

I have been wearing this one quite a bit lately. It's nice to have an auto on my wrist instead of having to handwind my other watch each day.

----------


## Hallowed_point

SKAGEN Denmark - all titanium  :Pimpin':  

My phone takes very poor quality pictures... :Cry:

----------


## topher91

I'll play too!



Tissot...30th bday gift from my wife!

----------


## brucebanner

First time contributing to this thread, and not near as baller as some others. There are some real nice pieces shown.  :thumbs up:  



Just picked this up last week.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## Illusive 4-2

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ See, this is what happens when you get a C63 *



 :ROFL!:  I got the Tag last year before I got the C63 this year! Just applied for my P.Eng and had some stocks vest, so I ended up getting a new watch last weekend. I'll post it up here one of these days  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Love the Aquaracer AB! They have a Chrono one out now too!*



Thanks, I was actually looking at a different watch at the time, but my salesman showed me this one as an alternative and I was sold. It's been over a year with it and I have no complaints! Just saw the chrono version, looks sweet as well, but I'm disappointed they don't have the smoked caseback on that as well.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Some really cool watches on this last page... 



> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *It's nice to have an auto on my wrist instead of having to handwind my other watch each day.*



Yeah man, I wont wear non-automatics anymore... I just fucking hate winding watches.  :thumbsdown: 





> _Originally posted by bruceod_ 
> *First time contributing to this thread, and not near as baller as some others. There are some real nice pieces shown.  
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up last week.*



Cool watch man! what is it? very unique original.

----------


## bourge73

^^It's a Robin Williams Signature Edition jk. Im interested too on what it is, love that style!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Some really cool watches on this last page... 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, I wont wear non-automatics anymore... I just fucking hate winding watches. 
> 
> *



I don't know... I love winding watches! It's PITA to get it started again but I think the technology is very neat. 

I love my Hamilton because of it.  :Love:  

Very random but I thought I'd share. I got my watch investigated at WUS and apparently, it's a 1940-ish model, called ENDICOTT:



 :thumbs up:

----------


## brucebanner

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Cool watch man! what is it? very unique original.*



Yeah, it's different for sure! Found it browsing in one of those Watch It stores.

It's a Vestal, the Plexi Acetate model, you can get it in different color combo's as well. I don't know much about watches, so I never heard of the brand before but it caught my eye for sure.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by bruceod_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, it's different for sure! Found it browsing in one of those Watch It stores.
> 
> It's a Vestal, the Plexi Acetate model, you can get it in different color combo's as well. I don't know much about watches, so I never heard of the brand before but it caught my eye for sure.*



Nice watches, I have this one:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## importracer1

Not Friday but all good haha

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by importracer1_ 
> *Not Friday but all good haha
> 
> *



Dude, focus on the watch - (Lambo badging in the background) I can't even make out what brand it is!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude, focus on the watch - (Lambo badging in the background) I can't even make out what brand it is!*



Looks like a LUM-TEC to me... 

Lambo.  :Drool:

----------


## importracer1

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude, focus on the watch - (Lambo badging in the background) I can't even make out what brand it is!*



I can't pick my focus points on Blackberry even when I try lol. (BB users will know what I mean)

Anyways it's a Lum Tec M32 Chrono. Some pics I took when I 1st got it


3:26 by JCP., on Flickr


Time waits for no man. by JCP., on Flickr

----------


## calgary350z

Not Friday but wanted to share
Gulf Edition F1

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by importracer1_ 
> [B] 
> 
> I can't pick my focus points on Blackberry even when I try lol. (BB users will know what I mean)
> 
> Anyways it's a Lum Tec M32 Chrono. Some pics I took when I 1st got it



Nice! love it with the red stitched band.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by calgary350z_ 
> *Not Friday but wanted to share
> Gulf Edition F1
> *



Nice!

----------


## calgary350z

Thanks Rage

If anybody loves Tag Carerra's they have a crazy deal over at Birks in Chinook that I almost went with yesterday.

MSRP is $4800 but it is clearance and has small scratches on the backside but they were willing to go down to $2800.

It has a red and black band with a Carbon face and red accents.

It is sweet.

----------


## rage2

This one?



If so, $2800 is a smoking deal. Quite a bit of demand on this watch, and it's discontinued.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, $2800 is a smoking deal. Quite a bit of demand on this watch, and it's discontinued.*



2800$ for that possible Carerra? FU FU FU FUUU- so tempting.  :Drool:

----------


## colinxx235

^

Pretty good deal flip... CJ won't get you near that. I bought the black faced Tag carerra tho. They didn't have the carbon one, just birks which I thought was well overpriced...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *^
> 
> Pretty good deal flip... CJ won't get you near that. I bought the black faced Tag carerra tho. They didn't have the carbon one, just birks which I thought was well overpriced...*



Well, there's no confirmation yet so let's not get hasty. But if it is... I'll be in Calgary this weekend.  :Smilie:  

On a random note...



 :Drool:  

http://chronocentric.com/forums/heue...=read;id=54069

----------


## ercchry

:runs to mall and buys watch:

... that will be $3200 please  :Wink:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
>  
> 
> http://chronocentric.com/forums/heue...=read;id=54069*



I was live bidding on that watch. I thought I was going to win it for sure, estimates were in the 8k range. I gave up at 17k.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> I was live bidding on that watch. I thought I was going to win it for sure, estimates were in the 8k range. I gave up at 17k.*



It finished at around 21k. And it didn't even work. Crazy.  :crazy nut:

----------


## importracer1

Wow! That Monaco is beautiful. And the history with that particular one.

To this day it still looks very modern. I looked at Monaco's before I picked up my Bell & Ross. Since they're pricier I didn't get one.

Maybe in the future.  :Smilie:

----------


## calgary350z

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, $2800 is a smoking deal. Quite a bit of demand on this watch, and it's discontinued.*



That is the watch, I have it on hold but that will be off tomorrow as I decided to redo my bonus room with a new evo wall and 80" tv instead. 

For the upcoming NFL season :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by calgary350z_ 
> * 
> 
> That is the watch, I have it on hold but that will be off tomorrow as I decided to redo my bonus room with a new evo wall and 80&quot; tv instead. 
> 
> For the upcoming NFL season*



Sonofabitch.  :Drool:   :Cry:

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, $2800 is a smoking deal. Quite a bit of demand on this watch, and it's discontinued.*



Discontinued?! Shit I HAVE to find one.

----------


## Euro_Trash

So temping!!! Wife said go for it, can't decide (especially after the markets today...)

----------


## Chester

Damn, can't wait until I have 20k to blow on a watch, only 15 more years :Cry:

----------


## flipstah

Not Friday but it was in the mail yesterday, waiting for me!  :Clap:  

GMT Master II without the Rolex price-tag. Slick.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Nice Flipstah, is that a Parnis?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Nice Flipstah, is that a Parnis?*



I bought it from a place that also sells Parnis and the Marina Militare so it's likely.

it's a steal for what I got; decent quality and great keeping of time.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *Discontinued?! Shit I HAVE to find one.*



Yea, they stopped making that particular model about a year ago. You can still find 'em in stock here and there, but NOS ones online are trading hands privately close to the $4500 MSRP. Hence, $2800 with a minor scratch is a hell of a deal.

----------


## flipstah

Boourns, just went to Birks and all three are $4400. Gave her a chance to see if any were on sale for damage but nada. Grand Carrera for 4300 -30% off though

----------


## rage2

They have 3 of that exact model in stock? These were special order models, wasn't in any TAG catalog. Wondering how they ended up with so many.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *They have 3 of that exact model in stock? These were special order models, wasn't in any TAG catalog. Wondering how they ended up with so many.*



No; standard models of maroon, black, and white faces. No CF look.

----------


## flipstah

'New' vintage buy:



Anybody know where I can buy a pocket watch chain?  :dunno:  

I went to J. Vair today and didn't have any in stock (BTW, the most helpful Omega dealer out of the three; J.Vair>=CJ>Brinkhaus)

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *'New' vintage buy:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know where I can buy a pocket watch chain?  
> 
> I went to J. Vair today and didn't have any in stock (BTW, the most helpful Omega dealer out of the three; J.Vair&gt;=CJ&gt;Brinkhaus)*



Ah, so you found one, Eh? Nice.

Head to "Tick Tock" in Northland Mall. That's where I bought my pocket watch chain. It's right across from the Target and that big furniture place.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version
nowhere near baller but whatev's

----------


## spikerS

still rocking it, and it is still working great! hahahaha

----------


## shakalaka

Here's my first contribution to this thread.....

----------


## tekneekz

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Here's my first contribution to this thread.....
> 
> *



where did you get that and how much if you dont mind?

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Here's my first contribution to this thread.....
> 
> *



How is it that you're soo yellow, but yet so hairy??  :dunno:

----------


## snowcat

Friday!

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by tekneekz_ 
> * 
> 
> where did you get that and how much if you dont mind?*



I bought it online don't remember it exactly, sorry. But it was around $500 and it was the lowest I could find for it all over the place. Other places were around 500-600 Euro's.




> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> How is it that you're soo yellow, but yet so hairy?? *




lol I am brown.

Must be the camera effect.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *lol I am brown.
> 
> Must be the camera effect.*



You better go see a doctor man. I think you have jaundice!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> You better go see a doctor man. I think you have jaundice!*



lol yea I thought it looked like that. Must have been the colour, angle and light at the time the phone took the picture.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> 
> I really like that watch Spikers *



Thanks, but it is a knock off. I picked it up in the Philippines in December for about $35 CDN. It runs like a champ, and self winding to boot! Hasn't got a scratch on it, and I have banged it around quite a bit, hence why even if I could afford to blow that kind of cash on a real one, I wouldn't. I am just to hard on them.

----------


## Sugarphreak

..

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I was wondering why the crown was on the right hand side! lol
> 
> Nice buy for $35!*



yeah, had to search for one on the right hand side, it is just more comfortable for me to adjust it that way. I was actually looking for one in green, but could not find it.

----------


## calgary350z

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> No; standard models of maroon, black, and white faces. No CF look.*



I bet the lady hid it somewhere and still thinks I am coming back, or they sold it. It was $4800 on the tag then they said it was 30% OFF but i found the back damaged and the manager told her they would knock off the extra 10%. 

End result right around $2880.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by calgary350z_ 
> * 
> 
> I bet the lady hid it somewhere and still thinks I am coming back, or they sold it. It was $4800 on the tag then they said it was 30% OFF but i found the back damaged and the manager told her they would knock off the extra 10%. 
> 
> End result right around $2880.*



Dang. Wasn't meant for me, I guess.  :Frown:

----------


## Illusive 4-2

It's Friday again...

----------


## flipstah

Holla!

http://t.co/cinY9IFn

Seagull movement. Can't beat that.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Holla!
> 
> http://t.co/cinY9IFn
> 
> Seagull movement. Can't beat that.*



Don! you bought that? I was eyeing it for a while on WUS, just got lazy to Paypal it. I must see it sometime.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Don! you bought that? I was eyeing it for a while on WUS, just got lazy to Paypal it. I must see it sometime.*



Yeah, man! Sniped it on Manbushijie! Their QC is iffy though.

Case in point, check the 12 on my Parnis  :crazy nut:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * check the 12 on my Parnis *



I had to read that twice. That just sounds weird.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I had to read that twice. That just sounds weird.*



Let me rephrase that,

"Inspect the positioning of the '12' in the Parnis watch"

I was going to add "it's lopsided", but that'll make it worse.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, man! Sniped it on Manbushijie! Their QC is iffy though.
> 
> Case in point, check the 12 on my Parnis *



Looks sharp still though man. Does it keep good time? I think if you got a nice after market strap it could really set it off! 

Great buy

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks sharp still though man. Does it keep good time? I think if you got a nice after market strap it could really set it off! 
> 
> Great buy*



Oh yeah, already speaking to a strapmaker on WUS about it. Holla!

----------


## rage2

Been a while since I posted one, I know it's not Friday, but it's nice to get a few All Blacks together...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Been a while since I posted one, I know it's not Friday, but it's nice to get a few All Blacks together...
> 
> *



Balled so hard  :Big Grin:

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Holla!
> 
> http://t.co/cinY9IFn
> 
> Seagull movement. Can't beat that.*



Very nice! I've been eyeing some Chinese watches lately too. Any particular reason to go with the Parnis rather than the Sea-gull branded M171S?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice! I've been eyeing some Chinese watches lately too. Any particular reason to go with the Parnis rather than the Sea-gull branded M171S?*



It had to be the price. The M171S is about $500-600(?) while the Parnis was <$100.

----------


## ga16i

Happy Friday the 13th! This little piece came in the mail yesterday. Extremely satisfied with this $50 purchase so far. I don't have the tools to open her up yet, but it certainly does sound slower than my 21k bph Seiko 5, so that's a promising sign.


DongFeng ST5 Zhong Guo Tianjin Mechanical Watch by Calgary Reviews, on Flickr

----------


## flipstah

Happy Jason Day!

» Click image for larger version

Still in discussions with my strap connection in WUS. Hopefully, something will come to fruition in the next couple of weeks or August.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## colinxx235

^

such a beautiful watch... love the Tag GC

----------


## rony_espana

Just picked this up:

----------


## Pacman

Still wearing this one around. I recently sold a few watches.....so this one will probably stick around for a while longer.

----------


## flipstah

Not Friday but don't care:

----------


## AaronK

TGIF!

----------


## flipstah

Sheeeeit, all these Hublot's. I can smell it through my monitor!  :Drool:  

I feel a bit nostalgic. Here's my first ever watch that I got when I was a kid and first ever 'big' present I got from my parentals:



1996 Guess Indiglo.  :Love:

----------


## darthVWader

Picked this one up on sale the other day. Nothing fancy just a nice Friday/weekend watch.

----------


## rage2

Nice Ice Bang!

Kinda predictable this week... F1 weekend, F1 watch.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

does anyone know anything about the brand Meister watches?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *does anyone know anything about the brand Meister watches?*



They're priced and target the same market as Nixon watches. I've seen a bunch of 'em in person, good watches. The founder is family (married to my cousin) so I've had a chance to play with a few models up close.

Very popular in Japan, Europe, US and just getting started in Canada.

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Nice Ice Bang!
> *



Thanks man, just recently got it and love it do far. Damn it draws attention :p

----------


## Pacman

Giving the Eterna a rest and wearing this one for a few days

----------


## flipstah

You know what it is.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Latest Acquisition 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## rizfarmer

since this is in the MSTR thread, and I'm wearing it.....

----------


## rage2

Another F1 weekend, changing it up a little. Hopefully it'll bring better luck to the McLarens this weekend!

TAG Heuer Lewis Hamilton 2008 World Champion Limited Edition Carrera:

----------


## Type_S1

Hairy Arms  :Barf:

----------


## npham

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> *
> 
> Hairy Arms *



Looks like blacked out is the theme for today, so I'll play.

----------


## [GaGe]

Hublot Classic Fusion All Black Chronograph  :Big Grin: 
(graduation gift from rage2)

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by [GaGe]_ 
> *Hublot Classic Fusion All Black Chronograph 
> (graduation gift from rage2)*



Damn I love those Hublots...looks great.

----------


## ercchry

well since there is a trend going, and i do have a black watch on today...  :ROFL!:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by rizfarmer_ 
> *since this is in the MSTR thread, and I'm wearing it.....
> 
> *




How do you like the Nautica watches? Is it pretty reliable?

----------


## shadowz



----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *well since there is a trend going, and i do have a black watch on today...  
> *



Not all black, but it does have a black face today.


Fossil Nissan Watch Black Square Face by Wilson Hui, on Flickr

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lint

Haven't worn this in a while, Seiko Kinetic GMT today

----------


## rizfarmer

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Nautica watches? Is it pretty reliable?*



I think this watch is about 4 years old and has never been serviced and still runs like new.

----------


## rage2



----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## ramminghard

Found a Swatch this week!

swatch by MPHeynen, on Flickr

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## 03ozwhip



----------


## HNF88

I need to get me a T-Race  :thumbs up:

----------


## quick_scar



----------


## littledan

tissot prs today

----------


## adamc

Getting ready for a wedding with my trusty Speedy

----------


## adamc

huge image is huge

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *huge image is huge*



yes but huge image is awesome. nice piece. one question for everyone though. for those of you that have the option, how many of you actually use the tachymetre?

----------


## Sorath



----------


## FraserB

EOL thing started today, at first I thought it was broken :crazy nut:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lint

Sneak peak. Will post of a review when I have a chance

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *Sneak peak. Will post of a review when I have a chance*



Haha nice, congrats!

----------


## flipstah

Taking it through 'a day in my life' as part of my ongoing review:

» Click image for larger version

The watch is starting to grow on me, little by little. 

Be on the lookout for the in-depth analysis.  :Smilie:

----------


## mgwatson

My go-to... Movado Series 800.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Again with ol' faithful
> 
> *



Nice Hammy, Cos!  :thumbs up:  Jazzmaster?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## T-Dubbs



----------


## Unknown303

30" Monitor makes it look like I'm a child...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

Citizen Eco-Drive

----------


## CLiVE

Just at work today. Just came across this thead, and will try and contribute weekly. 

Wearing a vintage Hamilton U.S. Military Issue (H3/Tritium) today. Note the H3 and radiation symbol. Was issued to all U.S. military personnel in the vietnam war era, and continued to be produced up until the mid 80's I believe.

----------


## Euro_Trash

^^ My Marathon is lit by tritium also, thought it was a cool touch

----------


## ga16i

Does your tritium still glow?

Here's my daily, nothing fancy just a Seiko 5.

----------


## CLiVE

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *Does your tritium still glow?
> *



Yes, it still does glow fairly bright surprisingly...

----------


## ga16i

oh wow, didn't expect that. A DateJust that my dad gave to me as a wedding gift was purchased in 1997 and it barely glows at all. Sometimes I see it barely glowing and other times not at all. It is marked on the face with T SWISS MADE T. I don't want to get it re-lumed as I'm fairly certain they won't replace it with tritium to keep that vintaginess.

----------


## CLiVE

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *oh wow, didn't expect that. A DateJust that my dad gave to me as a wedding gift was purchased in 1997 and it barely glows at all. Sometimes I see it barely glowing and other times not at all. It is marked on the face with T SWISS MADE T. I don't want to get it re-lumed as I'm fairly certain they won't replace it with tritium to keep that vintaginess.*



The model I posted is a 1981 issue. Glows fairly well...maybe I can manage a pic. Might be tricky.

----------


## speeed

Me and the girlfriend's wrist shot for today. Hugo Boss and Marc Jacobs

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

This Friday keeps getting better and better.

My bespoke strap just came in the mail from a Canadian member of WUS. Expect a strap review from me as well!  :thumbs up:  

Quick previews:

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cooked Rice

Michael Kors Runway

----------


## Dumbass17

BOOM
had this thing for years now!

----------


## statick

I understand it's not Friday, but I intended to post this on Friday, even though the picture's a few weeks old now. I suppose that rule's been bent plenty anyhow...


faria_unaiz_20120714_0186 by [email protected], on Flickr


faria_unaiz_20120714_0237 by [email protected], on Flickr

----------


## ga16i

Ohh pocket watch. Currently doing my research on my next piece for my small collection. A pocket watch may be in the cards if the price is right. 

Here's my latest peasant watch arrival bringing down the average watch value on beyond.ca Had it for a few days and so far it's keeping good time. Doesn't seem to be anything majorly wrong with it. I'll probably open the case this weekend and get some pics. Just ordered a tube of polywatch and hopefully I'll be able to remove some of the scratches on the crystal.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Okay...I'll play


Had this watch for about 2 years now...it's a 1954 Wittnauer, manual wind. Everything is original with the exception of the strap.
At around 32mm, it's quite small, but the colouring is absolutely beautiful and it really stands out.

----------


## ga16i

Very nice! I've been meaning to add an American to my collection. It'll probably be a Bulova, Timex, or maybe even Waltham and kill two birds with one stone with an American pocket watch. But I know vintage watches can be finicky and in need of service. An Accutron tuning fork would be interesting, but the servicing scares the crap out of me. 

My recently acquired DongFeng has developed an extra tick and I'm too cheap to shell out for a watch maker for such an inexpensive watch. Hopefully, I'll be able to pick up some watch repair skillz soon.

----------


## flipstah

Pocket watches rule the world! 

Same as vintage ones too but that Wittnauer is looking pristine!  :Pooosie:  

» Click image for larger version

Getting ready for Go-Kart today!  :Burn Out:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> May as well save the photobucket space. Lol*



Lol that's a new level of lazy. Disappoint! 

Try again!  :Whipped:

----------


## taemo

my stein

----------


## Street_Soldier



----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Same as vintage ones too but that Wittnauer is looking pristine!  
> *



Thanks man.
If you look closely, there is a bit of oxidation on the hands, fading on the second dial and a very small chip in the glass, but she's held up well.

----------


## WBB6

Hublot Big Bang - Rose Gold

----------


## Dumbass17

i don't get the fascination with casio g shock watches

they are hideous and childish...someone enlighten me?!

----------


## colinxx235

Nothing wrong with a G-shock watch (not my thing personally)  :dunno:  


At least if they get sick of the watch it is a lot easier to take off than a stupid ass tattoo.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

I think my focus is appropriate lol

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *At least if they get sick of the watch it is a lot easier to take off than a stupid ass tattoo....... *



Hahahaha!  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *Nothing wrong with a G-shock watch (not my thing personally)  
> 
> 
> At least if they get sick of the watch it is a lot easier to take off than a stupid ass tattoo....... *



LOL that stings.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dumbass17

i didn't get the tattoo, give it up already

----------


## ddduke

Not friday, but since we're on the topic of tattoos and gshocks. Cleaning the dog's nose prints off the passenger window.

----------


## Dumbass17

my new timepiece

it's friday here already :P

----------


## XylathaneGTR

» Click image for larger version

----------


## CLiVE

Vintage Waltham today - on a rainy day at work. 

Serial number dates it to 1914....the silver needs a good polish, haven't worn it in a while.

----------


## Chester

Crappy pic

» Click image for larger version

----------


## HNF88

Teal GA110 G-Shock and Purple Holbrooks

TGIF!

----------


## ercchry

from wednesday... but still have the same watch on with the same strap at the same desk  :ROFL!:  

lum-tec m45 on the wrist weapon limited edition destroy strap

----------


## slammedfc

rolex daytona

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by WBB6_ 
> *Hublot Big Bang - Rose Gold 
> 
> *



Ah I love that watch with the CF face. One day  :Love:

----------


## Dumbass17



----------


## 03ozwhip

^^man thats big! looks pretty decent though!

----------


## flipstah

Why did you post twice? Dumbass.

----------


## sl888



----------


## flipstah



----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Why did you post twice? Dumbass.*



 :ROFL!:  this really made me chuckle for some reason

I can't post again because all I ever wear is the carrera  :Frown:  
I need to add to collection

----------


## Pacman

Doing this one for Friday

----------


## flipstah

I'll be off to Vancouver after work! 

It's gonna be a long-ass drive.  :Pooosie:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ga16i

I can't believe I missed that Waltham last week. Very nice!

Still on the look out for an American for the collection. Waltham wrist watches seem some what hard to come by in decent shape without paying an arm and a leg. The Timex's that I'm eyeing aren't Made in USA. I had no idea Timex was so awesome that Clinton and Bush Jr. were known to were them while in office. They should come out with a President model ala Rolex haha  :Big Grin: 

Here's today's wrist shot accompanied by one on August 17th. After about 5 days of on and off sessions and almost a whole freaking tube of PolyWatch, most of the major scratches don't bother me anymore. Amazing how deep some of the scratches that PolyWatch can get out, but it requires MAJOR elbow grease. Dremel is definitely not for use on acrylic crystal, learned that real quick.

- large scratches between 9 and 10
- large diagonal scratch from 1 to 3
- horizontal marks between 7 and 8
- deep nicks near centre of face

----------


## flipstah

Where did you buy PolyWatch? I need me some of that for some of my watches.

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

Thanks to Bryn & Stacy at JVair.

----------


## Pacman

There is a place in the NE called "Kens Gems" that sells tubues of Polywatch for $12 or so. I haven't seen it anywhere else in Calgary




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Where did you buy PolyWatch? I need me some of that for some of my watches.*

----------


## 03ozwhip

#92/999, still waiting on the other one to arrive, should be before next friday  :Big Grin:

----------


## ga16i

$12 is not bad at all! Next time I'll just buy it at Ken's Gems then.
I got my tube off EBay for $11.66 CAD after shipping and took 2 weeks from the US.

I know it's only for acrylic, but I tried some on mineral glass and it didn't ruin anything, but it also didn't remove any scratches not one bit haha. That stuff makes your arms feel like they want to fall off, but you can see definite progress after ~10 minutes of vigorous buffing on deep scratches. Definitely stay away from power tools unless you got something that does ~5 RPM or something.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *$12 is not bad at all! Next time I'll just buy it at Ken's Gems then.
> I got my tube off EBay for $11.66 CAD after shipping and took 2 weeks from the US.
> 
> I know it's only for acrylic, but I tried some on mineral glass and it didn't ruin anything, but it also didn't remove any scratches not one bit haha. That stuff makes your arms feel like they want to fall off, but you can see definite progress after ~10 minutes of vigorous buffing on deep scratches. Definitely stay away from power tools unless you got something that does ~5 RPM or something.*



Only for acryclic? Hmm... I'm unsure if Seiko are sapphire or acryclic....

----------


## ga16i

Seiko's are most likely hardlex a type of mineral, so not acrylic nor sapphire.

Are you referring to your pepsi diver? That's probably hardlex. Acrylic is actually warm to the touch and does feel soft when compared to mineral and sapphire.

I haven't tried to remove scratches from mineral glass yet, been doing some reading online and I've got a watch that I wouldn't be too choked to try some stuff on. I'll let you know if I have any success.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *Seiko's are most likely hardlex a type of mineral, so not acrylic nor sapphire.
> 
> Are you referring to your pepsi diver? That's probably hardlex. Acrylic is actually warm to the touch and does feel soft when compared to mineral and sapphire.
> 
> I haven't tried to remove scratches from mineral glass yet, been doing some reading online and I've got a watch that I wouldn't be too choked to try some stuff on. I'll let you know if I have any success.*



Yup. Not sure if I should use it on the Seiko but I have a Citizen moonphase that is in need of a buff.

----------


## Pacman

You will need diamond paste if you want to remove scratches from mineral crystal or sapphire, although sapphire is pretty darn hard to scratch.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^man thats big! looks pretty decent though!*



haha not really, i think 50mm but i just have tiny girl hands.

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> *Thanks to Bryn &amp; Stacy at JVair.
> 
> *



Very nice superlative chronometer you got there.
Such ballers on beyond!

Not only does it have to be a mechanical chronograph, it has to be an automatic column wheel chronograph from Rolex on what looks to be a two tone oyster bracelet. Well done!  :thumbs up:  
I haven't personally had the pleasure of meeting one in person. Do the chrono buttons screw down as well?

----------


## FraserB

Few days late.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ga16i

Happy Friday and here's one for today. It's Fossil, quartz and even a snap back, but it's currently the only watch I own that has a solid stainless steel bracelet complete with SEL.  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

The bullfrog is back on today!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## colinxx235

Friday!! Also includes last Fridays big purchase  :Big Grin:   :Love:  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lint

dusted off the Banks today
» Click image for larger version

----------


## XylathaneGTR

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Nauti_Buoy



----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> **



ooh, 4 buttons! Can we see that double chrono in action please?

----------


## ga16i

Happy Friday!

----------


## rage2

Friday! New strap this week.

» Click image for larger version

Better pic:

----------


## taemo

I finally changed the metal band with the included green nato strap


also bought a red, orange, sand, black strap in case I feel like using a different color

----------


## flipstah

Yellow shirt, yellow watch, yellow skin.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## CLiVE

TW Steel Goliath this week again....

----------


## HNF88



----------


## HNF88

^ I wish it came with a sapphire crystal  :Cry:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



I'm surprised not a lot of people gave this a double-take.

Thanks for introducing me to a new brand!  :thumbs up:  

Great collection on this page. That IWC... Drool. Is that the Pilot Top Gun?

----------


## littledan

LOLEX GMT-II on a bond nato

----------


## rony_espana



----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> I'm surprised not a lot of people gave this a double-take.
> Thanks for introducing me to a new brand!  
> *



Thanks man. I had a layover in the Hong Kong airport toward the end of a very long trip last year, and I didn't really feel like venturing into town again. I was wandering through the airport in between naps and ended up in some little art & design store that featured a lot of younger artists local to the region. 
I kind of felt like making an unnecessary purchase during that trip and I figured if I was going to do it, it should be something I couldn't get back home. 

It's fucking GIANT though...the case is easily 0.75" thick and even on the smallest setting, the strap still has some play around my wrist. As you can see, it completely dominates my wrist (i have to unzip the sleeve of my jacket a little so that it doesn't catch).

A lot of people have commented on it, as it has a very unique look (rose gold-ish and a brown, but almost-purple-in-direct-sunlight aligator strap) and really shows off the movement (a Miyota) very nicely. The strap has held up well, and the double deployant clasp is solid. 

Given the uniqueness of it, at a price around $650 CAD, I've been very pleased with the purchase.

----------


## SJW

Anyone have an omega sea master planet ocean? Was wondering if there are any negative comments about it.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *Anyone have an omega sea master planet ocean? Was wondering if there are any negative comments about it.*



I have an orange bezel planet ocean in the 45.5mm size. I don't have anything negative to say about it other than the size, I'm a smaller guy so I find it pretty heavy/big, I think the standard sized one would have been perfect. I already had the SMP above, so thought I'd go for the larger size. Awesome watch though, highly recommend it.

----------


## Stunt66

I have a planet ocean too and agree with rony about the size. I'm not a watch guy at all so when i got this I was shocked at how much it actually weighed. It took me some time to get used to it but i love it now.

----------


## SJW

I think I have to have one.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *I think I have to have one.*



One of my dream watches... Drool. I'd rather have a car though haha.

----------


## Street_Soldier

watches are a waste of money

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by Street_Soldier_ 
> *watches are a waste of money*



So is 2 ply toilet paper, but we like it.  :Wink:  

I don't have an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, but I think it's offered with a co-axial movement. Come service time, I think that may limit your options to authorized service centres due to parts. Not that it's a big deal, but I'm rather cheap when it comes to watches and service.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> So is 2 ply toilet paper, but we like it.  
> 
> I don't have an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, but I think it's offered with a co-axial movement. Come service time, I think that may limit your options to authorized service centres due to parts. Not that it's a big deal, but I'm rather cheap when it comes to watches and service.*



I already have Calgary Jewellery service my Tag watch so i'd feel better with them doing this one.

----------


## Stunt66

Heres a pic.

----------


## SJW

Yah, I have to have one.

----------


## littledan

Planet ocean is one of my fav watches for sure!

----------


## Pacman

doing this one again. I find I'm wearing this quartz watch all the time and my mechanical watches are lying idle.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

Come on McLaren don't fail me in Singapore!

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *Yah, I have to have one.*



I hear you mate.

on sale right now!!

http://www.authenticwatches.com/omeg...l#.UFy3gY2PXmJ

----------


## HarryB

Omega Planet Ocean XL...fits perfect on my wrist ~7 3/4 " Smaller then 45mm would look small on my wrist....

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> * 
> 
> I hear you mate.
> 
> on sale right now!!
> 
> http://www.authenticwatches.com/omeg...l#.UFy3gY2PXmJ*



$5100 at Calgary Jewellery. I'd rather buy local. After duty it'd be close to that price anyway.

----------


## Street_Soldier

IMO the 2500 looks a lot better. You can probably get a really good price on it now. After the bond movie comes out it may be harder to get your hands on one for that price.




> _Originally posted by HarryB_ 
> *Omega Planet Ocean XL...fits perfect on my wrist ~7 3/4 &quot; Smaller then 45mm would look small on my wrist....*



Good choice.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by HarryB_ 
> *Omega Planet Ocean XL...fits perfect on my wrist ~7 3/4 &quot; Smaller then 45mm would look small on my wrist....*



I just tried it on this morning because I was there to pick up my Tag. Love it.

----------


## taemo

my nato straps has arrived.
using the red one right now and quite like it
» Click image for larger version

----------


## voodoo

wooo hooo, i finally get to play.

i just picked up the Tissot TS-Sport prs 516 while on vacation in the Caribbean 2 weeks ago.. i absolutly love it.

----------


## Pacman

wearing this old, beat up Speedy today. It's got a handwind movement and acrylic crystal.

----------


## flipstah

Rockin' the bullfrog today again. I love open heart watches.  :Love:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mgwatson

^^ Nice watch, but wayyyy too big for your wrist imo.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by mgwatson_ 
> *^^ Nice watch, but wayyyy too big for your wrist imo.*



You think so? I think it's okay and adds bulkiness to my wrist, actually. It's a hefty beast though; so much weight. 

Here's a shot of it in full-wrist action:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

Bad playbook pic of my M46

----------


## Phihalo

got my new strap last week:

Before:



After:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Street_Soldier

Thats not a friday picture. It clearly says Wednesday on the dial, and the watch isn't on your wrist.

----------


## rage2

mmmm.... Corn Pops! Asian spoons FTW.

----------


## ga16i

Had the Sea-Gull 816.351 on a black croc grain leather strap for the past week while away, looked and felt pretty nice. But I think I prefer stainless steel for the heft and non-stickiness for daily wear. I'll save the natural skin bands for special occasions.

----------


## Lex350

I know this won't be most people's taste.

Retrowerks




[IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img203/5571/31195080.jpg" border="0" width="400" alt="click for larger version">» Click image for larger version

----------


## busdepot

Not as baller as some of you guys, but here's my Friday shot.

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

Happy Friday Beyond!

----------


## Pacman

Old picture, but wearing this one today.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *Had the Sea-Gull 816.351*



After the Meister contest I keep looking at watches, that one is really nice!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ramminghard

Untitled by MPHeynen, on Flickr

----------


## busdepot

Nice watches today, guise! 

I've never understood the blue and red on watches. Is there a reason for it? Or is it just fashion?

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

> _Originally posted by busdepot_ 
> *Nice watches today, guise! 
> 
> I've never understood the blue and red on watches. Is there a reason for it? Or is it just fashion?*



On the Rolex GMT Master II  especially the Pepsi bezel Master II (so named because the red and blue bezel resembles the Pepsi cola logo) isnt for everyone. The casual Rolex fan would be better served by the more versatile 16610 Submariner, or even the all black bezel version of the Master II. But most Rolex purists prefer the red and blue bezel version which more closely resembles the design and look of the original GMT Master. It also has a look which is very distinctively associated with Rolex. But for most, the bold colors of the red and blue bezel evoke a strong, polar response  either you love it or hate it. 

Here is the original GMT circa 1969

----------


## 03ozwhip

Man blackberries take terrible pics! Anyways here is my citizen eco drive calibre 2100

----------


## busdepot

thanks for info. Interesting to hear where things come from. I know shit all about watches other than some are expensive, so I appreciate the history.

----------


## l/l/rX



----------


## littledan

!

----------


## 03ozwhip

I really dont get those nato straps, what is so great about them? No offense but i think they make watches look cheap. Someone in here i think had a rolex with a nato strap and imo it ruins that look of such a high end piece.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Haha yeah me neither. They look like they were cut off of a kid's backpack.

----------


## ga16i

JRSC00LUDE: Thanks! There's a Gold marker version out now with just the date window at the 3 o'clock position with the arabic 3 applied marker. Looks pretty nice too.

Oooh, Seiko SKX007 and 009 represent! Now where's the J's at?  :Wink:

----------


## littledan

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *I really dont get those nato straps, what is so great about them? No offense but i think they make watches look cheap. Someone in here i think had a rolex with a nato strap and imo it ruins that look of such a high end piece.*



nato straps are great if you are using your diving watch for actual diving. if you have your $6k rolex on it's stainless bracelet, and your spring bar breaks, say goodbye to your watch. if the spring bar breaks while its on a nato, it will still hang off the other spring bar. plus they are super comfy!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *I really dont get those nato straps, what is so great about them? No offense but i think they make watches look cheap. Someone in here i think had a rolex with a nato strap and imo it ruins that look of such a high end piece.*



the reason why I like nato straps is because I know I can safely wear them 24/7 in any conditions, also I have a green, orange, red, sand and black orange nato straps that I can quickly change to depending on what color I feel like it to be (need to buy a blue one)

it's definitely not for everyone, likewise I don't like metal bands as I dont find them comfortable on the wrist in the long run.
same with leather, I would be a little afraid getting it wet

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *Old picture, but wearing this one today. 
> 
> *



 :Drool:  someday...

----------


## natty54



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *JRSC00LUDE: Thanks! There's a Gold marker version out now with just the date window at the 3 o'clock position with the arabic 3 applied marker. Looks pretty nice too.
> 
> Oooh, Seiko SKX007 and 009 represent! Now where's the J's at? *



Joining the party over here...

» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *I really dont get those nato straps, what is so great about them? No offense but i think they make watches look cheap. Someone in here i think had a rolex with a nato strap and imo it ruins that look of such a high end piece.*







> _Originally posted by littledan_ 
> * 
> 
> nato straps are great if you are using your diving watch for actual diving. if you have your $6k rolex on it's stainless bracelet, and your spring bar breaks, say goodbye to your watch. if the spring bar breaks while its on a nato, it will still hang off the other spring bar. plus they are super comfy!*







> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> the reason why I like nato straps is because I know I can safely wear them 24/7 in any conditions, also I have a green, orange, red, sand and black orange nato straps that I can quickly change to depending on what color I feel like it to be (need to buy a blue one)
> 
> it's definitely not for everyone, likewise I don't like metal bands as I dont find them comfortable on the wrist in the long run.
> same with leather, I would be a little afraid getting it wet*




I like the NATO strap because it's comfy and metal bands pull my armhair off. Plus, IT'S ORANGE!  :Drool: 




> _Originally posted by busdepot_ 
> *Nice watches today, guise! 
> 
> I've never understood the blue and red on watches. Is there a reason for it? Or is it just fashion?*



Definitely related to diving. My dad said it's for dive tables.

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Joining the party over here...
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *



Well look at that! That is indeed Made in Japan, well done sir.  :thumbs up:

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> Definitely related to diving. My dad said it's for dive tables.*



i believe it's to time your decompression stops when you're on your way to surface, this is for divers who go waaaay deep because as a rec diver you always plan your dives as no decompression dives. We have dive computers for that now to let us know when we should stop and for how long. This has nothing to do with dive tables as that's totally different. 

Anyone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> Well look at that! That is indeed Made in Japan, well done sir. *



Yeah, yeah you know it!  :thumbs up: 




> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> i believe it's to time your decompression stops when you're on your way to surface, this is for divers who go waaaay deep because as a rec diver you always plan your dives as no decompression dives. We have dive computers for that now to let us know when we should stop and for how long. This has nothing to do with dive tables as that's totally different. 
> 
> Anyone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.*



Well, it's diving-related. That's the extent of my knowledge haha.  :Smilie:  I use the bezel to time my runs.

----------


## busdepot

might be general bezel that you can move that for your last 20 min of the dive you know to hurry up? After a few rec dives to ~100', you should know about how much time you have down with a decomp? 

I can't remember for sure from my Advanced PADI, but isn't the basic rule of thumb after 60 minutes at 60' you should do a stop? seems weird that the bezel is aligned for 20min on the Seiko vs 30min on the Rolex? Maybe the Swiss have a higher nitrogen tolerance than the Japanese  :crazy nut:

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by busdepot_ 
> * seems weird that the bezel is aligned for 20min on the Seiko vs 30min on the Rolex? Maybe the Swiss have a higher nitrogen tolerance than the Japanese *



Are you referring to the Rolex I posted? If so, that's not a dive bezel. That is the 24 hour bezel that lines is used with the 4th GMT hand (the red one with the arrow on the tip) so you can track a 2nd and 3rd timezone against the GMT hand.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> * 
> On the Rolex GMT Master II  especially the Pepsi bezel Master II (so named because the red and blue bezel resembles the Pepsi cola logo) isnt for everyone. The casual Rolex fan would be better served by the more versatile 16610 Submariner, or even the all black bezel version of the Master II. But most Rolex purists prefer the red and blue bezel version which more closely resembles the design and look of the original GMT Master. It also has a look which is very distinctively associated with Rolex. But for most, the bold colors of the red and blue bezel evoke a strong, polar response  either you love it or hate it. 
> *



I'm pretty sure it's to resemble an attitude indicator in old school airplanes......  :dunno:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by busdepot_ 
> *Nice watches today, guise! 
> 
> I've never understood the blue and red on watches. Is there a reason for it? Or is it just fashion?*







> _Originally posted by busdepot_ 
> *might be general bezel that you can move that for your last 20 min of the dive you know to hurry up? After a few rec dives to ~100', you should know about how much time you have down with a decomp? 
> 
> I can't remember for sure from my Advanced PADI, but isn't the basic rule of thumb after 60 minutes at 60' you should do a stop? seems weird that the bezel is aligned for 20min on the Seiko vs 30min on the Rolex? Maybe the Swiss have a higher nitrogen tolerance than the Japanese *




There's no specific reason for the 15 or 20 minute bezel markings _now_ other than a throwback to the 50's Rolex diving watches.

Back in the 50's, diving knowledge wasn't anywhere near what it is today. Recreational divers weren't expected to do any decomp/safety stops and 15 or 20 minutes was "good enough" for lengthy, deep divers. Got the bends? Quit being a baby and have a post-dive beer!




> _Originally posted by Wikipedia_ 
> *Bezel markings*
> 
> Most contemporary dive watches with conspicuous 15 or 20 minute markings on their bezels are the result of copying a Rolex bezel design of the 1950s. Back then divers typically planned a dive to a certain maximum depth based on now obsolete US Navy dive tables, and dived according to the planned dive profile. If the dive profile allowed a bottom time of 35 minutes the diver, upon entering the water, would set the marker on the bezel, 35 minutes ahead of the minute hand. The diver calculated this with the 60 - bottom time formulae (60 - 35 = 25, for 35 minutes bottom time the diver would align the 25 minute bezel-mark with the minute hand). Once the minute hand reached the main-marker on the bezel the diver would begin his ascent to the surface. The 15 or 20 minute scale helped with timing the ascent and whatever safety stop the diver deemed necessary. For contemporary diving methods the 15 or 20 minute "count-down" bezel is quite antiquated.

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

new watch as a wedding present

Breitling TransOcean Chronograph with Croc Strap and Deployment clasp.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> *new watch as a wedding present
> 
> Breitling TransOcean Chronograph with Croc Strap and Deployment clasp.
> *



That's delicious.  :Drool:  

» Click image for larger version

Bespoke strap is still in design phase. Yes, I'm that anal.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Jumping on the Seiko train late. Two of them came in this week.

----------


## ga16i

Too bad my script "B" doesn't stand for Breitling, but I don't think anyone can tell  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> *Too bad my script &quot;B&quot; doesn't stand for Breitling, but I don't think anyone can tell 
> 
> *



I think that's a Vostok... Not sure though.

----------


## rage2

New phone, no more dreamy filter pics!  :ROFL!: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## kenny

^ whats that weird purple color in the picture?  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *^ whats that weird purple color in the picture? *



I see what you did there... haha.

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I think that's a Vostok... Not sure though.*



да! That is indeed a восток my friend  :Big Grin:  Eeet is not so great watch like Breitling, but I like.

----------


## genesis0403

First time.posting my watch! I absolutely love this watch

----------


## genesis0403

Damn it didnt upload... i guess ill have to do it later lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> &amp;#1076;&amp;#1072;! That is indeed a &amp;#1074;&amp;#1086;&amp;#1089;&amp;#1090;&amp;#1086;&amp;#1082; my friend  Eeet is not so great watch like Breitling, but I like.*



Hahaha well it was either that or Raketa so I had 50/50 shot. 

I was getting well-versed with the Russian watches when I was on the hunt for some of their vintage 24 hour watches. 

I haven't found a good one in ages so that venture died.

----------


## genesis0403

IWC

----------


## A790

Not a ballin watch like some of you guys, but just got this today from the fiancée  :Big Grin: 

Fossil Twist in rose. One of the only Fossils I like.

----------


## natty54

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Not a ballin watch like some of you guys, but just got this today from the fiancée 
> 
> Fossil Twist in rose. One of the only Fossils I like.
> 
> *



traded a ring for a watch? :P

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by natty54_ 
> * 
> 
> traded a ring for a watch? :P*



Heh. I'm thinking I might get a Hamilton Open Secret for a wedding present  :Smilie:

----------


## Pacman

I'm a sucker for retro 70's style chronographs........

----------


## flipstah

I love the open heart concept.  :Drool:

----------


## ga16i

Congrats on the watch and woman.

Stainless today.

----------


## rage2



----------


## Justing

I'll play this week, I took these pics for this thread... my wife called me a loser. lol

Summit of Haleakala crater, Maui.
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz



----------


## ga16i

Currently the only digital and chronograph I own. You barely even tell the time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MM99lude

Vestal Observer and new Porsche Designs Pen!

----------


## Lex350

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Rocking the NATO for all you haters.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^i hate it! lol wearing the Lum-Tec Phantom today...shitty BB pic. again.

----------


## anarchy



----------


## diamondedge

Hard to capture the different kinds of black on this thing but...

----------


## A790

Hamilton Open Secret

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



What do you think of that Barcelona?

----------


## littledan

seiko skx on steel

----------


## 03ozwhip

citizen calibre 2100

----------


## SJW

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AaronK

That Citizen Eco Drive is pretty nice!

----------


## A790

Victorinox Infantry Vintage

----------


## ga16i

Sea-Gull 816.351

----------


## BokCh0y

Tag Heuer Monza Chronograph

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> What do you think of that Barcelona?*



I like it. It's a nice size but not too big. Nice simple design. If I did it all over again I might have got a different color. I also picked up the Hardocre Automatic. Now that is a big/heavy watch.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Tag Heuer Monza Chronograph
> 
> *



Me rikey!  :Pooosie:  

I'm at home right now, trying to figure out a custom POI issue in my VW:

----------


## Perfect Dark

Brutal picture sorry, only camera I have around here is my tablet haha.

It's a Skagen Silver Tone Steel watch, nothing fancy like some of you but it does the trick.

----------


## Street_Soldier

I dont wear this one much but thought i would give it some wrist time.

----------


## diamondedge

Green and gray version of the one I posted a few pages back, Nixon Sentry.

----------


## LionelMartin

An Eterna Pocketwatch conversion circa 1909. This was a ship's navigator pocket watch used to predict wind direction.

Mind you it did a fairly poor job of this but at the time they certainly believed that it would work.

----------


## lint

It's not friday but I picked this up yesterday to replace my other Gshock that I left at a hotel in Fernie  :Frown: 

30th Anniversary Frogman in Rising Red

----------


## A790

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

» Click image for larger version

----------


## CSMRX7

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ramminghard

Omega

----------


## spikerS

I know it is not friday, but had to show off the new piece Baygirl surprised me with today. 

Nicest watch I ever had.

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> [B]I know it is not friday, but had to show off the new piece Baygirl surprised me with today. 
> 
> Nicest watch I ever had.



Congrats, and enjoy! Some of my favorites are favorites simply because of who gave them to me or what memories they bring.  :thumbs up:

----------


## lint

TGIF!

----------


## spikerS

*sniff*  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## Disoblige

spikers, that Nixon is so small on your arm  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *spikers, that Nixon is so small on your arm *



 :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

Nevada quartz date/date I got as a gift from a friend. It's a decent daily  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Wrist shot on the C-train bitches!

» Click image for larger version

Technically, it was last night.

----------


## Teknix

Finally got a watch. I'm a big kid now! But now I want MORE!

----------


## 03ozwhip

took this pic a couple weeks ago, didnt post it because i was busy, fuck it, its what im wearing today so it counts lol

----------


## SJW

I bought an Omega Planet Ocean today. No pic it'll be in next week. My wallet is still warm.

----------


## max_boost

Here's my wrist shot. Very ghetto. Please don't flame me.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Here's my wrist shot. Very ghetto. Please don't flame me.*



Bravo  :Clap:   :Clap:  well played

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *I bought an Omega Planet Ocean today. No pic it'll be in next week. My wallet is still warm.*



Congratulations, that's a great piece!

----------


## 03ozwhip

[Quote]I bought an Omega Planet Ocean today. No pic it'll be in next week. My wallet is still warm.[Quote]
You motherfucker! I doncare what anyone says, its probably my favorite piece right now.

----------


## Street_Soldier

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Here's my wrist shot. Very ghetto. Please don't flame me.*



Best wrist shot in this thread.

----------


## del-lude

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Here's my wrist shot. Very ghetto. Please don't flame me.*



Is it just me or does it look like a ghost skating in your picture?

----------


## SJW

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
*[Quote]I bought an Omega Planet Ocean today. No pic it'll be in next week. My wallet is still warm.




You motherfucker! I doncare what anyone says, its probably my favorite piece right now.



*$5050.00 at Calgary Jewellery. I was going to get it on Ebay but i'm terrified of getting a fake. So I saved for a few months.

----------


## 03ozwhip

i hear ya, i wanted one so bad, but online is so sketchy it seems. wife wont let me buy anymore watches for a while so i guess im just going to have to admire yours from afar lol

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> $5050.00 at Calgary Jewellery. I was going to get it on Ebay but i'm terrified of getting a fake. So I saved for a few months.*



Holy shit, they go for like $2500-3000 on WUS so you could've bought two at that price if you shopped around.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, they go for like $2500-3000 on WUS so you could've bought two at that price if you shopped around.*



thats for a used one though, no? i mean, for me, i wouldnt care because im a super jew adn honestly, thats where i was going to buy from until my wife axed the idea, but for some people, they dont want certain used items...

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, they go for like $2500-3000 on WUS so you could've bought two at that price if you shopped around.*



I wanted to the exhibition back and since I sold all my hand guns, plus what I saved, I had enough to buy a new one.

Who doesn't like new?

----------


## Street_Soldier

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, they go for like $2500-3000 on WUS so you could've bought two at that price if you shopped around.*



Buying an 8500 for 2500-3000 used is pretty hard to come by. You are probably referring to the older 2500 models. Those can be found for 2500.

The used 8500 go for about 4000 used. Nothing wrong with going new but surprised you didn't go through the ADs in the states.

Regardless the PO is pretty sweet, the exhibition caseback looks great but i m personally not a fan. Post some pictures when it comes. Congrats on a sweet watch.

Edit: Oh yeah the most important thing to do now is to unregister all your accounts on any watch forums and stop looking at watches.

----------


## SJW

I tried to buy a used one off a guy on WUS. He was a real dickhead in Ont. He wanted 4200 for it but wouldn't sell it to me as I didn't have any posts.

----------


## LionelMartin

Zenith

----------


## A790

Seiko. Inexpensive daily driver  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Jumping on the Seiko train late. Two of them came in this week.
> 
> *



thats a great looking watch!
which model is that exactly?

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * thats a great looking watch!
> which model is that exactly?*



That one is the Seiko SSC017. There's also the SSC015 and SSC021 that are the same watch but with different coloured highlights.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> That one is the Seiko SSC017. There's also the SSC015 and SSC021 that are the same watch but with different coloured highlights.*



Hey! I just got the same one from Statick as a Birthday gift! Solid piece, just waiting for a strap changer to put it on a rubber band.




> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Here's my wrist shot. Very ghetto. Please don't flame me.*



I'm such a dummy looking for the watch on your wrist  :ROFL!:

----------


## quick_scar

Just came in Wednesday. Not baller like the rest of you.

----------


## Benny

Meister Ambassador

----------


## Adachi

early Christmas gift!!

----------


## GS430



----------


## SJW

I know it's not Friday but it's damn close and i'm excited.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> **



HAHAH

Hey it looks alright for a six dollar watch.

----------


## Sentry

Disclaimer: I own a pair of "Nixons" myself. Black and white Newton knockoffs at 4 bucks a piece.  :Big Grin: 

If I'm getting something that looks cheesy, it's gonna be cheap too.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *I know it's not Friday but it's damn close and i'm excited.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! Did you go with the mid-size or large? Either way, it looks great on your wrist, congratulations.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Did you go with the mid-size or large? Either way, it looks great on your wrist, congratulations.*



It's the big one 45.5 mm

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *I know it's not Friday but it's damn close and i'm excited.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



jerk.

----------


## Stunt66

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> jerk.*



Agreed lol Nice watch, the orange bezel is sick!

----------


## Tomaz

Just got a watch back from the shop. Was given to me by my father.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I usually only wear my iPod watch at the gym, but I wanted to listen to X92.9 on the way to work this morning and this is the only radio I have haha

----------


## CLiVE

Beater watch. Tissot T-touch - Pearl face, Blue leather strap

...and just realized the date is a day off. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

Citizen AW1141-04E

----------


## CSMRX7

New JV strap for the 233...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ga16i

Early company Christmas gift: Victorinox Chrono Classic brown

----------


## A790

Re-strapped the Citizen. Really liking this watch  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

got this from my wife for xmas. Bulova Marine Star Skeleton Automatic.

----------


## Sorath

am i the only one working today?  :Frown:

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> *am i the only one working today? *



Naw I'm workin!

----------


## spikerS



----------


## Go4Long

Also at work today...tonight actually. not a great picture, just took it with the camera phone while I was waiting for my Fatburger to be ready...got a leather band put on my Jazzmaster. love it.

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> *New JV strap for the 233...
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



this is one of my favorite watches in this thread!

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> *New JV strap for the 233...
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



this is one of my favorite watches in this thread!

----------


## A790

Bulova 96A101, just arrived last night.

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Bulova 96A101, just arrived last night.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*




oooh...I like this one.

----------


## rage2

Getting ready to throw some of my collection back into storage. Had a good chunk of them out for the holidays haha.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> * 
> 
> this is one of my favorite watches in this thread!*



I like this one too.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> oooh...I like this one.*



$230ish on Amazon.ca. Makes a good daily  :Smilie:

----------


## lint

not even the GX-56 can eclipse rage's collection

----------


## asp integra

OMG Rage! how much money have you invested in those watches???????

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^ya man, thats a retarded collection. im guessing a couple hundred thousand.

----------


## canadian_hustla

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> * 
> 
> this is one of my favorite watches in this thread!*



wow that is a sick watch. At first I thought, great I should buy one, and went to my trusted source - ebay.
And then I saw they sell for $14k... well there goes that idea  :ROFL!:  

As for Rage's collection, that is sick... although his version of "storage" is probably a safety deposit box! lol

----------


## flipstah

I would not store them in a safety deposit box; no easy access for the user!

solution: discrete in-house safe. 

I mean, I don't have stuff like that. Go away.  :Smilie:

----------


## seer_claw

My Christmas present. Citizen Eco-Drive World Chronograph AT.  :thumbs up: 

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-ca/wa...del=AT8030-18F

----------


## flipstah

Greetings from Sydney!

Picked up myself a new today just now. AWEEESSSOOOMMMEEE!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

Is that the company I think it is? They make waatches? Are they any good? It looks like a pretty nice and simple piece.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I would not store them in a safety deposit box; no easy access for the user!
> 
> solution: discrete in-house safe.*



haha, special case and safety deposit box. Half my collection are unworn watches. I change up what I wear weekly, so I don't need a lot at home for rotation.

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *
> 
> Getting ready to throw some of my collection back into storage. Had a good chunk of them out for the holidays haha.*



Unreal collection! So jealous!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Is that the company I think it is? They make waatches? Are they any good? It looks like a pretty nice and simple piece.*



Yup, Braun used to make everything but now it's out-sourced. You're just buying the design, which I like when I first saw it. 

I didn't know Braun was in Australia because I was scouting around in Canada and only Toronto and MTL had stores.

Planning to buy it back home but when I was walking to my hotel, I saw it and snagged it on the spot.

Ceramic bezel...  :Drool:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> haha, special case and safety deposit box. Half my collection are unworn watches. I change up what I wear weekly, so I don't need a lot at home for rotation.*



I like that blue monaco. The gulf one is cool, and if I had a tag collection I'd have to have one, but I'd have a collection of Carerra's before that Monaco (and that blue monaco before the Carreras)

----------


## rage2

I have a pretty extensive Carerra collection too. None of them are in that photo as everything was in storage. That pic is about 1/4 of my collection.

----------


## Go4Long

I think I saw your tag collection photo with them all on top of the brochure or something in one of the threads...I'm jealous

----------


## rage2

Nothing to be jealous about. I spent my money on watches, and live in an average house haha.

----------


## G

and drive an average BS.... :ROFL!: 

Most people couldn't afford that collection even if they rented.

----------


## benyl

don't forget his CLS 550 winter "beater"

----------


## importracer1

Ugh hate Blackberry phones lol

Not Friday but Rolex Sea Dweller

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Rocking my newest piece this morning..  :Pooosie: 

U-Boat Classico  :Shock:

----------


## Pacman

Looking for a rubber strap for this one, as I'm not overly fond of the mesh bracelet.

----------


## MM99lude

A day late, back from St. Maarten

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Not friday...don't care (for what it's worth...it was supposed to be here on Friday)


Hard to capture the blue hands with a cellphone, but I love it anyway.

----------


## boosted_Z

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *Not friday...don't care (for what it's worth...it was supposed to be here on Friday)
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the blue hands with a cellphone, but I love it anyway.*



I've had my eye on that Steinhart too. Is it the titanium version?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by boosted_Z_ 
> * 
> 
> I've had my eye on that Steinhart too. Is it the titanium version?*



Yes, it's the vintage titanium, 44mm.
The stock strap is much thicker than I expected it to be (right around 5mm) and although I knew the case would be thick, it's seriously thick. Despite the thickness, it feels nice on my wrist.
However, there is no way I can fit the watch beneath a buttoned shirt cuff...but honestly, I don't mind that because look at it.

I was going between this one and a Stowa for quite a while. I wanted something as accurate as possible to the original and what sold me on the Steinhart was the larger diameter, solid caseback, and the engravings on the Ti model...combined with the price point (about $560CAD after duties, taxes, shipping, etc).

The matte black dial combined with the slightly offwhite numbering looks stellar (a combination which is only available on the titanium models).

Overall, I'm quite happy with the purchase and Steinhart's customer service was very solid (emails promptly replied to within 1 business day in accurate english). Transit time was less than a week.

----------


## genesis0403

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> *
> 
> Rocking my newest piece this morning.. 
> 
> U-Boat Classico *



did you get the watch locally?
How do you like it?

----------


## Mibz

A terrible pic for "Wear Your Jersey To Work" day

» Click image for larger version

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Steinhart titanium Nav B w/ Blue/Grey regimental nato, matte finish hardware.

----------


## taemo

double post FFFUUU again

----------


## taemo

» Click image for larger version

orange nato strap

----------


## littledan

SKX007 on NATO

----------


## Redlyne_jr

> _Originally posted by genesis0403_ 
> * 
> 
> did you get the watch locally?
> How do you like it?*



Picked this piece up from a dealer in Montreal... They had a sale going on... Its a wicked piece, subtle classic styling but modern looking numerals etc..  :Pooosie:

----------


## spikerS

New time piece arrived today. Git it is a gift from a great friend.

Invicta DNA Racer 10427

----------


## lint

Gshock Burton

----------


## LionelMartin

Detomaso Spacey

----------


## 03ozwhip

Thats a pretty unique looking piece, i didnt know what to think about it at first, but after looking at better pics of it, its a really cool watch.

----------


## genesis0403

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> * 
> 
> Picked this piece up from a dealer in Montreal... They had a sale going on... Its a wicked piece, subtle classic styling but modern looking numerals etc.. *



if you don't mind me asking....
How much you pay for it?
I'm kinda lookin around for a new watch right now and it seems sinn and u-boat classico seems to fit my bill...

----------


## barmanjay

Get to work and the first thing I do on Friday morning?

Open up beyond to lurk.....


» Click image for larger version

----------


## boosted_Z

» Click image for larger version

Kept forgetting to snap a Friday picture.

Steinhart - Ocean Vintage Military.

----------


## darthVWader

Another Eco Drive.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I can play along now thanks to Justin at Gem and his great contest!  :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by boosted_Z_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Kept forgetting to snap a Friday picture.
> 
> Steinhart - Ocean Vintage Military.*



nice another Steinhart Ocean 1!

that, Vintage Red and Ocean 1 Black were my top 3 choices.

wasn't a fan of the messy bezel on the Ocean 1 Black and didn't like the yellow indices on the vintage military.

but looking at that, it's actually not bad!
 :thumbs up:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> nice another Steinhart Ocean 1!
> that, Vintage Red and Ocean 1 Black were my top 3 choices.
> wasn't a fan of the messy bezel on the Ocean 1 Black and didn't like the yellow indices on the vintage military.
> but looking at that, it's actually not bad!
> *



I wouldn't call them yellow...more a creamy beige. The website definitely makes it look yellowed, however. My titanium nav B has a very similar colouring and it's quite sharp.

» Click image for larger version
Note: not my photo.

----------


## Dalking

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I can play along now thanks to Justin at Gem and his great contest!  
> 
> *



 Contest???

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I can play along now thanks to Justin at Gem and his great contest!  
> 
> *



You bastard! You were the default winner on FB! Nice looking watch for sure!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * You bastard! You were the default winner on FB! Nice looking watch for sure!*



 :Pimpin':

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I can play along now thanks to Justin at Gem and his great contest!  
> 
> *



I finally figgured out who you are!

coloring pencils
swingline stapler
cubicle
you mumble alot...

you are fucking Milton Waddams, or at least Beyond's version of him!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> *



Dude, pimpin' watch!

----------


## Go4Long

but right arm?  :crazy nut:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *but right arm? *



I usually wear on left, I actually just got it sized today and she tested it on that arm and I just left it. Awkward as hell, I'll likely never wear it there again! Haha

----------


## barmanjay

It's still friday!

This fun one was waiting for me when I got home from work!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

I got roofied at the dentist yesterday, so it feels like Friday right now.  :ROFL!:

----------


## lint

^^ was your shirt tucked or untucked? love the gulf colors

----------


## Justing

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I can play along now thanks to Justin at Gem and his great contest!  
> 
> *



Looks good! :Pimpin':

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> I usually wear on left, I actually just got it sized today and she tested it on that arm and I just left it. Awkward as hell, I'll likely never wear it there again! Haha*



Haha...yeah, it was just the first thing I thought when I saw that picture :P

----------


## 03ozwhip

I'm right handed, but left handed for a lot of other things. I take most of my pictures on my left because of the contrast with my tattoos, but I wear my watches on my right wrist. So fuck you guys.

Pic of me and the little guys time piece lol on our right wrists!

----------


## spikerS

My newest acquisition. Hamilton Pilot Auto. My first real auto. and really digging it so far.

----------


## taemo

^nice! thats a big step-up from your previous watches!

----------


## spikerS

Yeah, I didn't have a real nice dress watch, and this one fits the bill nicely. I kinda feel naked with it as it does not have Chrono, but it is nice and clean, will look good dressed up, and it is fairly comfortable. I will be getting a metal strap for it soon.

----------


## 03ozwhip

ill give you my honest opinion about the hamilton....i fuckin love it. but dont ruin it with a stainless strap. if you get another strap, it should be some sort of a leather strap. its just not meant to have a stainless strap on this model...just my opinion, not my money lol

----------


## rage2

My TAGs are getting a bit neglected lately, so they're back in full on rotation!

----------


## HNF88

Bulova Precisionist Claremont

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *My newest acquisition. Hamilton Pilot Auto. My first real auto. and really digging it so far. 
> 
> *



Where and how much? I like.

----------


## spikerS

Baygirl and I went and saw Justin at Gem downtown. Have to talk to him on pricing.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *ill give you my honest opinion about the hamilton....i fuckin love it. but dont ruin it with a stainless strap. if you get another strap, it should be some sort of a leather strap. its just not meant to have a stainless strap on this model...just my opinion, not my money lol*



It's also rather sharp on a NATO/ZULU.

----------


## BlkWdwPrelude



----------


## Justing

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *Yeah, I didn't have a real nice dress watch, and this one fits the bill nicely. I kinda feel naked with it as it does not have Chrono, but it is nice and clean, will look good dressed up, and it is fairly comfortable. I will be getting a metal strap for it soon.*



Glad you're liking it!  :thumbs up:

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by barmanjay_ 
> *It's still friday!
> 
> This fun one was waiting for me when I got home from work!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




Anyone know what kind of watch this is?? Barmanjay hasn't answered my pm.

----------


## EG6boi

Not sure if this link is a knock-off but it looks right on.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIFT-LED...e=STRK:MESE:IT

----------


## Dalking

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> *Not sure if this link is a knock-off but it looks right on.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIFT-LED...e=STRK:MESE:IT*



 funny enough thats the exact watch, and i've been wearing it all day. got mine for 8 bucks off ebay.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Took this last week during some downtime while shooting a wedding in Mexico, just haven't gotten to the photos until now. No guests were murdered, raped, assaulted or robbed during the week.

----------


## baygirl

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *...No guests were murdered, raped, assaulted or robbed during the week.
> *



 :thumbs up:  glad you were able to exercise self control  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> * 
>  glad you were able to exercise self control *



I don't think that's what they had in mind when they hired me to "shoot" their friends and family haha

----------


## rage2

Keepin' it simple today:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Took this last week during some downtime while shooting a wedding in Mexico, just haven't gotten to the photos until now. No guests were murdered, raped, assaulted or robbed during the week.
> 
> *



I really like that! What is it, I can't tell?

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> I really like that! What is it, I can't tell?*



Looks like a Seiko SNDAP15. Pretty cool somewhat recent line of quartz diver and chrono watches from Seiko.

----------


## flipstah

I forgot to wear one this morning! Feel so neekid:

» Click image for larger version

But for the past week, I've been wearing the Braun watch a lot:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by ga16i_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like a Seiko SNDAP15. Pretty cool somewhat recent line of quartz diver and chrono watches from Seiko.*



Close. It's the SNDA61. 

61 - yellow w/rubber strap
15 - yellow w/metal bracelet
13 - black dial and bezel

I wish I could get the matching black version but they're so much harder to find.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I can't find either of them for sale. I want one and it seems like they are(were)! Stupid cheap at one point.

----------


## A790

Seiko SSB039

» Click image for larger version

----------


## humlunn

Cosomograph Daytona White Dial

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^awwwwwww  :Frown:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^^awwwwwww *



The wife also just noticed it today.. Apparently I never told her I was getting a new watch. :ROFL!:  I told her not to worry about it.  :Whipped:

----------


## 03ozwhip

better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. i never used to live by that rule, but now, its the only rule im living by lol, good for you and good luck haha

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Took this last week during some downtime while shooting a wedding in Mexico, just haven't gotten to the photos until now. No guests were murdered, raped, assaulted or robbed during the week.
> 
> *



Nice shot, Derek! I'm glad you got some bottom-time in, you'll have to fill me in sometime.

----------


## darthVWader

Citizen Homer railroad (hackable)

----------


## barmanjay

A little late, took this pic in between client meetings and etc. on friday.

Worked all day today (sat) and finally have a chance to lurk the forums.

Here's a little bit of Chinese love

» Click image for larger version

----------


## psi_klops

[IMG][/IMG]

My first "decent" watch.
Got it on Saturday and couldn't wait any longer to share  :Smilie:

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^  :Drool:

----------


## statick



----------


## Cos

.

----------


## A790

Pic taken yesterday, watch worn today.

The "Pebble". Pretty nifty too. Two people PM'd me asking if I'd sell it after I bought it... lol.

----------


## rage2



----------


## humlunn

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Pic taken yesterday, watch worn today.
> 
> The &quot;Pebble&quot;. Pretty nifty too. Two people PM'd me asking if I'd sell it after I bought it... lol.*



Mind if i ask where you got the watch from?

Casual friday watch 

Rolex Milgauss

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by humlunn_ 
> * 
> 
> Mind if i ask where you got the watch from?
> 
> Casual friday watch 
> 
> Rolex Milgauss
> 
> *



Got it from "Duffy" (good guy, btw).

Trade for your Rolex?  :Smilie:

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by psi_klops_ 
> *[IMG][/IMG]
> 
> My first &quot;decent&quot; watch.
> Got it on Saturday and couldn't wait any longer to share *



Nice. I got the orange version. Love it.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## psi_klops

Cos, you have such a sick collection!! 

Humlunn that is a beautiful watch! Reminds me a bit of the Omega Aqua Terra. 

I'll keep an eye out for everyones "I need a change / upgrade" sales  :Smilie:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice watch 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Friday!



» Click image for larger version

----------


## barmanjay

No baller here

Just more affordable Asian love!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sentry

Hairy white man arm approacheth.

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by barmanjay_ 
> *No baller here
> 
> Just more affordable Asian love!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



What watch is that?

----------


## barmanjay

That is a Fuyate Automatic with the "open heart", 24 hr and moonphase.

Decent Chinese watch. 

Pendulum rotates smooth, keeps time well. Fun to look at.

Not available here, need to import it.

Right now you can find them cheap on eBay.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## statick

My first anniversary of having this piece; enjoy the weekend.

----------


## Type_S1

Where do the omega buyers get their watches? Been looking at a few different models and don't mind if it is lightly used or new.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> *Where do the omega buyers get their watches? Been looking at a few different models and don't mind if it is lightly used or new.*



The authorized dealers in town are Brinkhaus, J Vair Anderson & Calgary Jewellers. I haven't dealt too much with Brinkhaus, but the latter two will give you similar discount. That said, there are dealers all over and one of them might give you a better price and then ship it to you. 

Depending on the piece you want, buying pre-owned may be a better option. Watch forums are a decent place to pursue this avenue, keeping in mind that caveat emptor typically applies.

----------


## blitz

Love that Omega.

Got this yesterday:

----------


## taemo

^nice! one of the few tags I wouldn't mind owning.
where did you pick it up from?

changed the strap to the black/white/orange nato strap
» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

nice ones today! here my new acquisition...

----------


## A790

Tissot Le Locle

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

I know I showed it once already, but I am loving it!

----------


## flipstah

Morning, bitches. 

Haven't done a proper one in ages:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## barmanjay

Wearing my favorite watch

The bracelet feels like ironman armor to me,.. lol

» Click image for larger version

----------


## littledan

Tissot PRS-516 Quartz Chrono

----------


## rage2

Haven't worn this one in a while... TAG Heuer Carrera 360 in white gold.

----------


## SJW

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Haven't worn this one in a while... TAG Heuer Carrera 360 in white gold.
> 
> *



Oh fuck, that's derricious.  :Drool:

----------


## interlude



----------


## littledan

damn i love the planet ocean. definitely next on my hit list.  :Drool:

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by littledan_ 
> *damn i love the planet ocean. definitely next on my hit list. *



Do it. I like looking at the back as much as the front.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## quick_scar



----------


## interlude

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> Do it. I like looking at the back as much as the front.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Do you find it heavy with the steel bracelet? I changed mine out for the rubber strap and love it.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Inexpensive & dorky, but I like it.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by interlude_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you find it heavy with the steel bracelet? I changed mine out for the rubber strap and love it.*



I like it. Feels masculine.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Just arrived in the mail 10 minutes ago.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> Inexpensive &amp; dorky, but I like it.*



I need better office speakers.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Lol, I always get a kick of how many photo's are taken with this thread on the computer in the back ground... damn near every single one.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

I'm going to keep ruining this thread with my cheap watches.  :Big Grin: 

Nixon Newton knockoff.

----------


## civicHB



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *I'm going to keep ruining this thread with my cheap watches. 
> 
> Nixon Newton knockoff.
> 
> *



Even legit, that design is horrid. I bought a couple at the YVR night market and while the neon colors are cool, it actually took me a while to get used to the circular hands. Eventually, I stopped wearing them.

Then they just stopped working.

At least someone else is enjoying it.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

Enjoying a fine cigar in PV

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> *Enjoying a fine cigar in PV
> 
> *



</thread>

I'm jelly, BTW.

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Haven't worn this one in a while... TAG Heuer Carrera 360 in white gold.
> 
> *



love it, so clean/classy

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by civicHB_ 
> **



Holy shit, you have almost the exact same watch I do, only mine has the metal strap.

----------


## statick

I know it's not Friday, but I'm posting a shot of my solar Seiko diver to entice another Beyond member, who has a new solar Seiko diver which was worn today, to do the same...

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Even legit, that design is horrid. I bought a couple at the YVR night market and while the neon colors are cool, it actually took me a while to get used to the circular hands. Eventually, I stopped wearing them.
> 
> Then they just stopped working.
> 
> At least someone else is enjoying it.*



I agree, That design is awful... Just like most G-Shocks. Way too colourful for me.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by AaronK_ 
> * 
> 
> I agree, That design is awful... Just like most G-Shocks. Way too colourful for me.*



Well it satisfies people; not me. I bought a G-Shock a while back and got rid of it because the excitement quickly wore off. 

Diff'rent strokes.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sentry

I'm ok with buying awful watches if they only cost me 5 dollars a piece.

I'm 22, I'm still a kid, so buying an expensive watch would be a tryhard move on my part. Plus, you can get a shitload of horsepower for what a TAG or Hublot will run you.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *I know it's not Friday, but I'm posting a shot of my solar Seiko diver to entice another Beyond member, who has a new solar Seiko diver which was worn today, to do the same...
> 
> *





Solid watch, I threw it on a nice rubber strap and am loving it! 

Thanks for the gift Statick!!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *I'm ok with buying awful watches if they only cost me 5 dollars a piece.
> 
> I'm 22, I'm still a kid, so buying an expensive watch would be a tryhard move on my part. Plus, you can get a shitload of horsepower for what a TAG or Hublot will run you. *



as long as you didn't buy the real deal  :Wink: 

Nice Seiko, Neil! There was a nice Grand Seiko for sale at the outlet mall when I went to Seattle last week but couldn't pull the trigger! So awesome. I wonder if I can find a photo...

----------


## Sentry

Basically, I can't pull off a nice watch in the same way that I can't pull off smoking cigars or going to a bar and ordering scotch. Hell I can barely wear a suit without looking like I'm going to the prom.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Basically, I can't pull off a nice watch in the same way that I can't pull off smoking cigars or going to a bar and ordering scotch. Hell I can barely wear a suit without looking like I'm going to the prom. *



LOL. 

Here's the Seiko that I saw:

Link 

For $600 though... Just couldn't do it. 

And yes, I'll do a shot tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## statick

How I wish I could be using this watch for its intended purpose today... Enjoy the weekend.

----------


## blitz

In case anyone thinks I'm a baller, the Merc is a B200  :ROFL!:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## SilverKast

[IMG][/IMG] 

Just arrived yesterday from Stowa!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *In case anyone thinks I'm a baller, the Merc is a B200 *







> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *^^ I see how today is going to be *




 :thumbsdown:

----------


## quick_scar

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *  
> *



Uh oh. Did I break a rule taking the picture last night? My rangefinder doesn't have a button to post straight to photobucket!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Haha no, I was just making a comment about you two with baller cars and me taking transit to work  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dalking

Got this just over a week ago, has grown on me. Absolutely love it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^you must have a blackberry because thats a shitty ass picture lol what is it?

----------


## flipstah

Monkey see, monkey do.  :Wink: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Double post.

----------


## Dalking

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^you must have a blackberry because thats a shitty ass picture lol what is it?*



 I have a crappy android phone lmao. 

The watch is an Invicta Reserve Bolt Chrono bought it from costco. Absolutely in love with it

----------


## Dalking

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Monkey see, monkey do. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 that watch has been thoroughly loved  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Monkey see, monkey do. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Holy shit, I think I just found Waldo.

----------


## barmanjay

Are Droids allowed in this bar?

Android Antigravity - gunmetal on gunmetal on gunmetal

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Phihalo

Here's mine

Wanting to order a Steinhart and(or) Orient, anyone had experience on that (customs, tax, etc?)

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Dalking_ 
> * that watch has been thoroughly loved *



She has been with us for decades. The Seiko was my dad's then he passed it on to me.  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, I think I just found Waldo.*



STFU  :ROFL!:

----------


## statick

The Steinhart should result in an almost certain 5% GST and potentially an import duty on top of that, depending on from where in Europe it is shipping.

None of the Orients, Citizens or Seikos I've purchased have resulted in any tax, but all have been $500 or less.




> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Haha no, I was just making a comment about you two with baller cars and me taking transit to work *



Did the CT patrons look at you funny as you took the photo, Derrick?  :Wink:

----------


## statick

Double post.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by Phihalo_ 
> *Wanting to order a Steinhart, anyone had experience on that (customs, tax, etc?)
> *



VAT is removed from the cost when you submit the order, so there's no need to claim anything back which is always a pain in the ass.
Shipping is added at 30 Euros flat.
They'll ship from Germany and will be subject to duties (paid around ~40 CAD for duties and tax on a total sale price of a little north of $500).
Shipped and received within a week or so
Emails were returned within 1 business day in understandable English, receipt was issued about two days after the order was processed and it shipped the next day.
A++, would buy from again.

----------


## .jl-

Just another day at work

----------


## diamondedge

» Click image for larger version

----------


## diamondedge

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Even legit, that design is horrid. I bought a couple at the YVR night market and while the neon colors are cool, it actually took me a while to get used to the circular hands. Eventually, I stopped wearing them.
> 
> Then they just stopped working.
> 
> At least someone else is enjoying it.*



Knockoffs = not legit. They just suck. The real deal is still ticking for me, still a conversation starter after all of these years.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *nice ones today! here my new acquisition...
> 
> *



wearing the same from last friday so not gonna take a new pic, its not for everyone, but i love this thing!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *Did the CT patrons look at you funny as you took the photo, Derrick? *



Haha no, I was waiting off to the side waiting for people to get off when I took it.

BTW, I sent you an email last night  :Wink:

----------


## AndrewMZ3

Finally have something to add to this thread

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^pffffttt uuuuuuggllllyyyy  :thumbsdown:

----------


## rage2

Nice Classic Fusion Chrono! I picked up the All Black one for my bro as a grad gift last year. Wicked watch, I should've kept it for myself! haha. 

Rocking the F1 today:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Classic Fusion Chrono All Black:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Classic Fusion Chrono All Black:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



So stealth...  :Drool:

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> wearing the same from last friday so not gonna take a new pic, its not for everyone, but i love this thing!*



How are you liking the Seiko 5 Sport? I was thinking of picking up something similar to this but wasn't sure if they are decent in keeping time.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I love it man, it keeps just as good of time as my $900 Lum-Tec for less than 1/3 the price and IMO it looks awesome too.

People call this one the "new baby monster" its a descendant of the actual monster but its very similar in a lot of ways.

----------


## viff3r



----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Rocking "The Pebble" with a leather strap.

----------


## Lex350

Watch, ring and cufflink combo for today.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dalking

shitty pic :P

----------


## viff3r

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> Rocking &quot;The Pebble&quot; with a leather strap.*



How do you like it so far? 

Beyond the coolness factor, does it have much practical use?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by viff3r_ 
> * 
> How do you like it so far? 
> 
> Beyond the coolness factor, does it have much practical use?*



It's not bad. I wear it when I go to the gym since I can control my music with it.

As more apps are released for it functionality should expand. I reviewed the Pebble a few weeks ago and it basically sums up everything I feel about it.

Coles notes: decent buy, should get better.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by viff3r_ 
> **



I'm buying an alligator strap for my tag because of how it looks on this watch.

----------


## humlunn

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm buying an alligator strap for my tag because of how it looks on this watch.*





IWC Spitfire Chronograph

----------


## statick

Nice Spitfire!

----------


## HiSpec

Seiko black monster with mesh

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^I want that strap, where did you get it?

----------


## HiSpec

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^I want that strap, where did you get it?*



Oops, didn't know the photo was that big.
I bought it from this seller
http://myworld.ebay.ca/wjean28/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

----------


## barmanjay

Late, but I'm finally finished my work for the day.

I took this earlier, then had to bolt out of the office for a meeting with the top brass.

» Click image for larger version

Working on my RE group stuff wearing an Invicta Scuba Pro-Diver GMT

I know some of you guys don't like Invicta; I sure find them a nice weighty watch that catches the attention of everyone, and for a good price.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Lum-Tec M51 Phantom. retired the steel strap and rocking the rubber.

----------


## flipstah

Nice day out! Came back from a car wash. Very relaxing.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## XylathaneGTR

All I seem to wear these days...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Thanks to Justin at Gen for setting me up with a new Hamilton Pilot Khaki.

----------


## 2000_SI

^^^Nice watch


My new daily driver...
» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

A little late to the party today...

F1 is back!!! Too bad McLaren is performing like the Flames haha.

» Click image for larger version

Anyone watch F1 practice? Tons of Ferrari management rocking Hublot Ferraris.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *^^^Nice watch
> 
> 
> My new daily driver...
> » Click image for larger version*



Trade for a Bulova 96A101?  :Smilie:

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *A little late to the party today...
> 
> F1 is back!!! Too bad McLaren is performing like the Flames haha...
> 
> Anyone watch F1 practice? Tons of Ferrari management rocking Hublot Ferraris.*



Yes, it was probably more excessive than at a premier league match! Hopefully Perez can start performing better, I'm not sure how many podiums we can expect from Button. 

In any case, here's my piece for the day...

----------


## CSMRX7

Terrible picture but you get the idea



Last day in PV

DSSD on Zulu

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by SkiBum5.0_ 
> *Thanks to Justin at Gen for setting me up with a new Hamilton Pilot Khaki.
> 
> *



you have to return in. I already bought one and rock it as a daily.

----------


## rony_espana

Thought I'd share this pic, took it on the weekend!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *
> 
> you have to return in. I already bought one and rock it as a daily.*



Ha! No worries you obviously have impeccable taste!

----------


## 3drian

Not as fancy or expensive but I really like this watch!

Edit: I guess I dont know how to embed the picture

----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## barmanjay

Ending the first day of the long weekend, after taking the little kids to the Telus spark center.


*damnit, can't post a pic from my phone,.. Will post shortly


here we go!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rony_espana



----------


## Pacman

.

----------


## Pacman

.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version
Tissot Couturier Auto

----------


## barmanjay

Oh, this thread need life again...

my latest - 12 hour tourbillon
,
In a rose gold case, automatic. Leather band with a rose gold fold-over clasp

» Click image for larger version

A bit difficult to read, but it is an eye catcher!

----------


## spikerS

Still rocking my Hamilton Khaki Automatic Pilot. And I still love it!

----------


## CSMRX7

> _Originally posted by rony_espana_ 
> **



Nice Tudor! Been looking at picking up a heritage chrono.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice Tudor! Been looking at picking up a heritage chrono.*



Thanks man! You can't go wrong with Tudor!

----------


## OzzyOzzman

Nice Tudor!

----------


## OzzyOzzman

.

----------


## snowcat

It's friday

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## interlude

My buddy isn't a member, but he wanted to contribute to wristshot friday!

----------


## rage2



----------


## flipstah

That's an old plate! 

Is this a sign of things to come?  :Shock:  

Or just remembering the good times?  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

Just remembering my poser phase. That plate was on a SLK320 with AMG badges haha.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Just remembering my poser phase. That plate was on a SLK320 with AMG badges haha.*



Well nowadays, you can buy two SLK's easy. 

Congrats!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ga16i

Been a while:

----------


## bastardchild

Been awhile as well

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ColoDano

I havn't worn a watch in 10+ years, but this thread got me motivated. Picked this guy up to get me back in the swing, and still trying to get it fitted well. Next plot is to get a Rolex to match the wives that she inherited from her grandma.

----------


## SilverKast

[IMG][/IMG] 

My new Zenith I picked up, really enjoying it so far!

----------


## rage2

Cruisin' in a SLR McLaren. Wrong watch tho, should've worn my SLR.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Cruisin' in a SLR McLaren. Wrong watch tho, should've worn my SLR.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Jesus, so baller!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Lum-Tec M51 Phantom with black shark mesh bracelet

----------


## barmanjay

So many high-rollers here!

Reppin' the low-rollers!

12 hr tourbillon

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Celica TVS3

Submariner LV (i.e., green)

----------


## rage2

10:10pm  :Pooosie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Haven't done one in a while. Herro, again!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bastardchild

My AP hasn't arrived yet so been sporting the aero bang.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_jr

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *My AP hasn't arrived yet so been sporting the aero bang.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*





Wine tasting in kelowna..

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine tasting in kelowna..*



You're mocking me

----------


## canadian_hustla

day is almost over!
(yes its an old picture LOL)

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



That's a bit different, care to share more details?

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> * 
> 
> That's a bit different, care to share more details?*



Ora Unica watch. Just look at the position of the inner end of the squiggle for the current hour, and the outer end for minutes. I'm into more unconventional watches.

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> Ora Unica watch. Just look at the position of the inner end of the squiggle for the current hour, and the outer end for minutes. I'm into more unconventional watches.*



That's pretty sick! I like it a lot!

----------


## Redlyne_jr

^Max rocking the Aero Bang...

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> ^Max rocking the Aero Bang...*



LOL x1000000

----------


## bastardchild

UBOAT x #freshtalk colab. YUPPPPP.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Tissot Couturier Automatic.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> *
> 
> 
> ^Max rocking the Aero Bang...*







> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *UBOAT x #freshtalk colab. YUPPPPP.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




you know how i know you two are gay?

you take watch pics of each other's watches... in bed together  :ROFL!:

----------


## bastardchild

There were 4 males in this bed at once due to the flood.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Redlyne_jr

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * you know how i know you two are gay?
> you take watch pics of each other's watches... in bed together *




Nah just traded watches for a week or 2

----------


## Lex350

ZIIIRO Celeste

» Click image for larger version

----------


## duaner

Casio G-Shock GW3000B-1A



Just got this in on Tuesday. Most expensive watch I've ever owned, so I figured I would post it up. lol

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *There were 4 males in this bed at once due to the flood. *







> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Nah just traded watches for a week or 2*



two conflicting stories... 


 :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Haven't rocked the Faux-lex in a while...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

"Congratulations! You won... More screening!"

This is what I get for peeking in meeting rooms 5 minutes before my time.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## viff3r

What's the time?

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



I like this one

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> I like this one*



Yea me too  :Smilie: 

Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart

----------


## Justing

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Looks great!  :Pimpin':

----------


## canadian_hustla

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Haven't rocked the Faux-lex in a while...
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



^

your fake rolex reminded me of my watch, so I figured I would post it up  :Smilie:  Sorry its a bit dirty, its my working watch

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by canadian_hustla_ 
> * 
> 
> ^
> 
> your fake rolex reminded me of my watch, so I figured I would post it up  Sorry its a bit dirty, its my working watch
> 
> 
> *



I love those limited edition ti dive masters. I had one a few years ago and dumped it as it was a bit too tall for my liking. Wish I never sold it.

----------


## canadian_hustla

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> I love those limited edition ti dive masters. I had one a few years ago and dumped it as it was a bit too tall for my liking. Wish I never sold it.*




^ Thanks! Yeah, it is one of the few watches that has actually held its value and/or increased in value. I enjoy it because it doesn't scream "look at me" but yet still draws attention like "cool watch"

----------


## Unknown303

A little late;

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by canadian_hustla_ 
> * 
> 
> ^
> 
> your fake rolex reminded me of my watch, so I figured I would post it up  Sorry its a bit dirty, its my working watch
> 
> 
> *



That's awesome! Victorinox makes great watches and contemplating on getting one as well. Either a Hammy or this...

Also, that Faux-lex is only good to look at. As a GMT watch and a watch in general, it's a POS (as expected).

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That's awesome! Victorinox makes great watches and contemplating on getting one as well. Either a Hammy or this...
> 
> Also, that Faux-lex is only good to look at. As a GMT watch and a watch in general, it's a POS (as expected).*



Good luck finding one. They have been sold out for years now and rarely pop up on the used market.

----------


## asp integra

engagement watch, lum tec!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *engagement watch, lum tec!
> 
> *



Needs more face; less strap.  :Drool:

----------


## l/l/rX

A downgrade from my Hamilton, but it's perfectly suitable for the yacht I'm going to be on in a week. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *A downgrade from my Hamilton, but it's perfectly suitable for the yacht I'm going to be on in a week. 
> » Click image for larger version*



Not a fan of the strap personally, but absolutely beautiful piece man! What is it?

----------


## Sorath

Morning bitches!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

^ Stop trying to be a fob with the rolex and get a bigger watch. That thing looks tiny on your big arms and hand lol.

----------


## Clem

rage2 asked me to come by and show you guys what a ladies watch looks like on a dude with big wrists and hands.....

----------


## MM99lude

Wearing this today - Picture is from last week on my honeymoon. Helloooo Chicago!!

----------


## flipstah

Shitty day at Delacour for me :-( 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Its the F1 today. So busy with errands, I'm still out and about!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> *Morning bitches! 
> 
> *



my man, you need to either get a bigger watch or get a smaller wrist

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> my man, you need to either get a bigger watch or get a smaller wrist*



+1. A Hublot would be better suited for you!

Not Friday but I finally replaced the strap,

» Click image for larger version

Black leather with white stitching fits better.

----------


## cmchen0

Wrist shot from my wife and I. New addition to the family. Bottom one to the left

----------


## rob the knob

trouble for me reading today

----------


## rob the knob

jokes.


i like the diamonds. nice watch with diamond.

----------


## cmchen0

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *trouble for me reading today*



hard taking good pictures with iphones...lol

----------


## A790

Damn beyond ballers and their ballin' rollies...

</jealousy>

----------


## flipstah

Off to Japan!

----------


## A790

Hamilton Jazzmaster Day/Date Automatic

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Hamilton Jazzmaster Day/Date Automatic
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Very nice...I'm a hamilton fan...I want another one but the wife was upset enough about the first one.

----------


## LAFNGAS

not a big watch guy however the Hublot black that some of you guys have posted looks great. whats the cost on one of them, tried ebay for a rough idea but nothing was there in that watch to get a price reference

i know everyone has an opinion however who makes a quality watch, ive seen some nixons that i like but not sure if its just brand name mark up or is truely a decent product.

----------


## Go4Long

if you think nixons are marked up you're going to love hublots.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by LAFNGAS_ 
> *not a big watch guy however the Hublot black that some of you guys have posted looks great. whats the cost on one of them, tried ebay for a rough idea but nothing was there in that watch to get a price reference*



The Hublots owned by beyonders here range from $15k-$30k.

----------


## flipstah

Got a new toy in Shinjuku while browsing,

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LAFNGAS

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *if you think nixons are marked up you're going to love hublots.*



not worried about the markup just was curious if the nixon watches are a decent quality watch or if its just a name brand marked up item. dont want to spend some cash on something that isnt a decent quality and will shit the bed

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by LAFNGAS_ 
> * 
> 
> not worried about the markup just was curious if the nixon watches are a decent quality watch or if its just a name brand marked up item. dont want to spend some cash on something that isnt a decent quality and will shit the bed*



Well it depends what you value in a watch. I'd never drop 15k+ on a Hublot but I would for other watch brands that are more in line with my personal philosophy.

Hublot started out in 1980 and made big waves as the first manufacturer to use natural rubber as a watch strap. They used to use predominantly outsourced movements (think ETA) but now use mostly in house movements.

They're great watches if they represent the style and function that you're looking for. 

Like any other luxury brand there's a fair amount of markup in them, but they also have a good reputation for reliability behind them and just about anything with a good in-house movement is going to cost some bucks. 

Mont Blanc's with in house movements start at around 7k, and they don't carry the same "Prestige" as a Hublot does.

Then again, I can't afford a Hublot so keep that in mind. I've worn them, seen them, but have never owned/lived with one. I'm sure someone like Rage will be able to provide better insight into what makes a Hublot a Hublot.

You can learn more about their movements here: http://www.hublot.com/en_US/movements

EDIT: Totally forgot about Nixon.

Founded in 1997, Nixon is more a fashion watch company than something that most enthusiasts would go for. That doesn't make them bad watches, but their focus is obviously fashion/style compared to anything else.

From what I know their automatics use ETA movements ("The Automatic", for example, uses an ETA 2836-2 movement- an excellent workhorse, but nothing particularly special). 

I find them expensive for what they are. "The Ceramic 51-30" is nearly $3k for a watch that uses an ETA 2824-2 and features no complications aside from a date display. Not my cup of tea. But, if the style is what you're looking for, the ETA movement is as reliable as they get.

----------


## gpomp



----------


## A790

^^ Nice Pebble! What app is that for the face?

----------


## gpomp

^Smartwatch+

http://smartwatchplusapp.appspot.com/index.htm

----------


## statick

I know I'm late to the show for this week, but a few friends and I were at Karst yesterday; here are the shots...

----------


## phatrabbit

This is going to get me in trouble but W/E. It's only Wednesday and I DEFINITELY don't wear this watch any more. Got this about 15-17 years ago when I was a kid living in Yemen and we didn't know who THAT DUDE was  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  Still gets me every time.

http://instagram.com/p/UhyRCaA1T3/#

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *I know I'm late to the show for this week, but a few friends and I were at Karst yesterday; here are the shots...
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :Drool:

----------


## 03ozwhip

Wife surprised me with this when I got home from work. I love it.

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> 
> [*



how does that replica compare with the real thing in terms of water resistance?

----------


## statick

^^^ :Pooosie:  , beats me, it is the genuine article.

----------


## bjstare

It's my friday today, so why not.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *^^^ , beats me, it is the genuine article.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet! Is that a hydronaut II? Looks awesome! Love that watch.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by rony_espana_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet! Is that a hydronaut II? Looks awesome! Love that watch.*



Thanks Rony, it is a Hydronaut II. May you all have a great weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phihalo

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *
> 
> Wife surprised me with this when I got home from work. I love it.*



that's a great looing seiko chrono! Congrats! :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

I left the house in such a rush this morning I totally forgot to wear a watch. My left arm is so light now...  :Frown:

----------


## rony_espana

Wearing this one today, by far the most comfortable watch I've ever owned!

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



I see life is going well since you're in a Phantom!  :ROFL!: 

EDIT:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

Where can I get that Pebble watch from?

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by rony_espana_ 
> *Wearing this one today, by far the most comfortable watch I've ever owned!
> 
> *



Old school Aerospace, nice.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Where can I get that Pebble watch from?*



GetPebble.com

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



That's a gorgeous and mechanically wondrous timepiece, enjoy it  :thumbs up:

----------


## bastardchild

I only have one watch at the moment so here she is in a different setting.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

My uncle recently passed away and he left me his watch that he got back in 1992. Seiko sports 150

----------


## statick

Enjoy that Seiko, it has some solid history.

----------


## asp integra

from my wedding photos from last month, have since switched the band out to the black rubber it came with, I think I like it even more than the leather!

----------


## rage2

Swatch Automatic. Classic!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## .jl-

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Pacman

analog digital today

----------


## ercchry



----------


## H4LFY2nR

Tag Carrera Chronograph Calibre 16

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *analog digital today*



I fuckin LOVE this watch. I gotta have it. Give it to me. Please. :-D

----------


## SJW

At the ocean last week.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> I fuckin LOVE this watch. I gotta have it. Give it to me. Please. :-D*



I like having analog/digital watches as I find them quite useful and much less expensive to service than automatics......which are like ticking time bombs, just waiting for $700 services.

----------


## flipstah

Always late to the party... Sigh.

 :Sleep ZzZZ: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> I like having analog/digital watches as I find them quite useful and much less expensive to service than automatics......which are like ticking time bombs, just waiting for $700 services.*



keep me in mind when you decide to sell it.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *At the ocean last week.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




Incredible replica!

 :Wink:  

Great Shot man!

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Incredible replica!
> 
>  
> 
> Great Shot man!*



Show me a rep this pretty

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> Show me a rep this pretty
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Jeesh, they put the red wax dots on the reps now?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> Jeesh, they put the red wax dots on the reps now? *



Arseholes.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *analog digital today*



Damn, that watch is awesome!  :Drool:

----------


## statick

Taken off the rocks at Port Credit last week...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Company gave this to me for five years service. Not as ballin as some of you dudes, but good enough to put on my arm.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Company gave this to me for five years service. Not as ballin as some of you dudes, but good enough to put on my arm.
> 
> *



A watch at 5 years is pretty good. I get one at 25 years...

Pic taken yesterday:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice Breitling. Watch at five years is pretty good, I'm not complaining, although for a big shot like me, it better be something nice.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GingeRRRBeef

Thanks to Jeff @ Calgary Jewellery for giving me a sweet deal on this. And thanks to Rage for hooking me up with Jeff. I would highly recommend anyone looking for a high end watch to go see him @ CJ.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Silver_SpecV_ 
> *Thanks to Jeff @ Calgary Jewellery for giving me a sweet deal on this. And thanks to Rage for hooking me up with Jeff. I would highly recommend anyone looking for a high end watch to go see him @ CJ.*



What watch is that? Do like.

----------


## rony_espana

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> What watch is that? Do like.*



I think its the new Tag Aquaracer 500m Ceramic Calibre 16

----------


## GingeRRRBeef

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> * 
> 
> What watch is that? Do like.*



http://us.tagheuer.com/en/luxury-wat...cak2111-ft8019

----------


## flipstah

Fuck yeah, its my Friday.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

My Friday too! This watch is just a cheapie, but I like it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

My Friday as well!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *My Friday too! This watch is just a cheapie, but I like it.*



WTF, since when was Skagen considered 'cheap'?  :ROFL!:  

They're nice stuff for what you pay for. 

Swatch is cheap. 

I still have to get mine fixed.  :Bang Head:

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *My Friday as well!
> 
> *



oh hai dere

----------


## winson2001

random g-shock i got while i was in HK, work is slow n browsing beyond and thinking "hey i got the same watch as these dudes~"

----------


## lint

Ménage a 3-shock

----------


## flipstah

Waiting for the school bus to get fixed:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## genesis0403

..

----------


## nmack

» Click image for larger version

----------


## snowcat

Use the bimg tag you guys  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

If your photo is so large that I can count the folicles on your writst - BIMG. 
if your photo is a reaonable size, IMG tag only. 

BTW, did you have chicken pox as a child? Got a few smaller scars on that arm there bud.

----------


## speedog

And really, how difficult is it to just re-size the picture to a more reasonable size?

----------


## speedog

nmack, you're still on-line as of this post - just go edit your post above and change it to BIMG.

----------


## nmack

sorry guys. post has been edited.

----------


## rage2



----------


## quick_scar

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by winson2001_ 
> *random g-shock i got while i was in HK, work is slow n browsing beyond and thinking &quot;hey i got the same watch as these dudes~&quot;
> 
> 
> *



Watchception!

----------


## jmaaa

» Click image for larger version 

Its not friday yet, but its my friday today and just picked this up. Seiko 5 sports 50th anniversary edition 44mm

----------


## rage2

FYP.

----------


## adamc

Can we change this to just "Wrist shots" or something similar? 

I always forget to post on Friday and I like to play by the rules.

----------


## Lo Pro

There has been a boat load of replica's on here...it all started on page 1

----------


## 03ozwhip

^so? There hasn't been that many. Besides, replicas a lot of the time are a very good option for the price.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## colinxx235

^

that's a cheap looking rep Rage. I offer you 34.50! good deal!

----------


## rage2

Here's a couple more reps (from Wednesday)  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

Hamilton Jazzmaster Day/Date

Upcoming wedding is preventing watch purchases  :Frown: 

» Click image for larger version

O NOES, I forgot to set the date  :Frown:

----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Here's a couple more reps (from Wednesday) 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wanna be baller Tag whooore  :ROFL!:  

Random question on your Calibre 16. How do you find the movement/"power storage" is? My 16 is nearing 2 years old (black face/crown etc) and somedays i'll take it off at like 6pm go to hockey and wake up at 7am and it died throughout the night...  :Frown:

----------


## rage2

Definately not normal. The Cal 16 is a Valjoux 7750, winds in the clockwise direction, 42 hour power reserve. Try manually winding it when you take it off, it'll isolate if it's a winding issue, or a bigger problem with the movement. With a unidirectional winding direction, it's possible that it needs a simple lube service. If it's having a hard time rotating in the winding direction, it'll rotate CCW more often than CW, and it won't wind as much.

2 years is kinda early for service though.

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Here's a couple more reps (from Wednesday) 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what is the model no of the middle one? i like that strap best

----------


## rage2



----------


## A790

No pic today, but rocking the Tissot T-Touch Classic.

----------


## bastardchild

Being a DB in TO today for business.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> **



What is that in the background? It's either a G meter or you're Maverick.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Redlyne_jr

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What is that in the background? It's either a G meter or you're Maverick. *



C63 Black is pretty much a F18... :crazy nut:

----------


## rage2

F18s don't oversteer.  :ROFL!: 

It's the G Meter in the BS.

----------


## jaylo

Anyone know reputable stores/resellers for USED Omega Seamaster 300M or Planet Ocean watches local or eBay?

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Anyone know reputable stores/resellers for USED Omega Seamaster 300M or Planet Ocean watches local or eBay?*



forums.watchuseek.com

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Anyone know reputable stores/resellers for USED Omega Seamaster 300M or Planet Ocean watches local or eBay?*



Try Chrono24.com

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Anyone know reputable stores/resellers for USED Omega Seamaster 300M or Planet Ocean watches local or eBay?*



I may be looking to sell my Planet Ocean, as pictured in some of the previous pages in this thread. Send me a PM if you want further details or want to chat.

----------


## A790

I know it's not Friday but I just got this in today and I'm stoked for it. It's not the M02 complete calendar I've been lusting over, but it's not a bad start  :Smilie: 

Excuse the shitty iPhone pics.

Armand Nicolet M02 Day/Date

» Click image for larger version

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *It's not the M02 complete calendar I've been lusting over, but it's not a bad start 
> 
> Excuse the shitty iPhone pics.
> 
> Armand Nicolet M02 Day/Date
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Congratulations Cam, Armand Nicolet pieces are solid for the price... Particularly if you got it from a specific sub-$1,000 seller of whom I'm thinking  :Wink:  Enjoy!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> Congratulations Cam, Armand Nicolet pieces are solid for the price... Particularly if you got it from a specific sub-$1,000 seller of whom I'm thinking  Enjoy!*



lol PM me your thoughts. I'm surprised anyone even knows the brand!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> Congratulations Cam, Armand Nicolet pieces are solid for the price... Particularly if you got it from a specific sub-$1,000 seller of whom I'm thinking  Enjoy!*



lol PM me your thoughts. I'm surprised anyone even knows the brand!

----------


## A790

Timex SL T2N289 automatic. A few readers on my site commented that I tend to review almost exclusively Swiss auto's, so I grabbed this off Amazon for $99. It uses a Sea Gull movement and my initial impression is pretty positive, epecially when I factor the price into the equation.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Really liking the feel of this guy. Carrera 1887 Ceramic Chronograph.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Sunny day off. Can't complain.  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## PremiumRSX

Bulova 96A111

My first mechanical watch and I think it's been over 10 years since I last owned/bought a watch.

----------


## nismodrifter

Late to the party but its as close to Friday as I'll get

My daily. Illumination on this is insane. Love it!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

That's really nice, my pilot brother in law would love it.

----------


## jaylo

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *Late to the party but its as close to Friday as I'll get
> 
> My daily. Illumination on this is insane. Love it!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Got the same watch, but sadly on sale right now on kijiji. These US specs are common but hard to find in Canada. The new releases of Nighthawks are sick especially the all-black ones

----------


## jaylo

Seamaster Professional co-axial, newest edition with ceramic bezel and gloss black dial

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Black Friday and no sale to be found.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Fresh from CJ's.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Fresh from CJ's. 
> 
> *



Looking good!  :Drool:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Woooooo, I don't get to play in here very often.

Many thanks to Justin at Gem, first class service all the way! Not to mention a little help from A790 to finish off!

----------


## flipstah

Its too damn cold out.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## asp integra

lovin the rubber strap on the LumTec

----------


## flipstah

The last weekend before Christmas, bitches!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *The last weekend before Christmas, bitches!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I'll see your Cal 11 and raise you a Cal 11 haha.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> I'll see your Cal 11 and raise you a Cal 11 haha.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! Except your date wheel works. Lets trade parts.  :ROFL!:  

I found a watch repair shop in Chinatown that is going part hunting for me.

----------


## rage2

Mine's a reissue, has nothing in common with your Cal 11 movement, sorry.

Good luck with the parts hunt. You have a Call 11-I, and the parts have been out of circulation for decades. Somestimes you can get lucky though! Some history of the Cal 11 to Cal 12 transformation, with production dates:

http://onthedash.com/docs/ChronomaticMovements.html

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Mine's a reissue, has nothing in common with your Cal 11 movement, sorry.
> 
> Good luck with the parts hunt. You have a Call 11-I, and the parts have been out of circulation for decades. Somestimes you can get lucky though! Some history of the Cal 11 to Cal 12 transformation, with production dates:
> 
> http://onthedash.com/docs/ChronomaticMovements.html*



That's the same website I saw when I did my research to authenticate the movement.

We will see what happens. The seller wants to work with me in getting it fixed because he doesn't want neutral or negative feedback so I'll get it fixed then charge him for the difference.

Cross fingers!

----------


## 03ozwhip

I want a pan europ so bad. I love that piece flipstah. Are the new ones the same movement?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *I want a pan europ so bad. I love that piece flipstah. Are the new ones the same movement?*



Thanks!

The re-issues have a Valjoux movement modified by Hamilton to make it their own.

My movement is the second version of the Cal 11 that are in TAG's lineup today. Notice how the crown is on the left side? The new ones have the crown on the right.

The new ones are really nice and you can find the blue pieces here and there on eBay. The black and silver is available through justing.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Not a baller or watch collector like most here, but I saw this and liked it so I picked one up  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## joshackland

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *The re-issues have a Valjoux movement modified by Hamilton to make it their own.
> 
> My movement is the second version of the Cal 11 that are in TAG's lineup today. Notice how the crown is on the left side? The new ones have the crown on the right.*



Again, your movement has nothing with today's TAG Calibre 11 movement other than name, and crown position. Today's TAG's Cal 11 movement is simply a Calibre 12 (ETA 2892) with the crown rotated to the opposite end, and marked up huge as a premium product.

Your movement is a piece of horological history, being the first automatic chronograph (although Seiko and Zenith might disagree).

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Your movement is a piece of horological history. First automatic chronograph (although Seiko and Zenith might disagree).*



Both amazing and expen*$*ive...

----------


## nismodrifter

Love my Citizen 2100, daily for past 4 years:

» Click image for larger version

Recently purchased the black faced version of the same

----------


## 03ozwhip

^love the 2100 too, I had the black face and sold it unfortunately to another beyonder. I haven't posted any of mine up fir a while, maybe after Xmas lol

----------


## flipstah

Mmm, coffee...

Gotta shovel soon. Fml.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

It's Friday, it's 10:10, bust out your wrist shots!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

Rocking the Pebble with an aftermarket strap my brother got me for Christmas.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Justing

Noice!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Masked Bandit

Hmm, I suck at embedding.

----------


## jaylo

114060

----------


## quick_scar

» Click image for larger version 

Pebble is where it is at!

----------


## flipstah

Mmm, Submariner...  :Drool: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

I need to stop buying watches for awhile  :crazy nut: 




TODAY'S CHOICE  :Big Grin:

----------


## statick



----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> * 114060*



you really upgraded from the Omega! Love it!

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> *



can we get a "no homo" please?

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> 
> can we get a &quot;no homo&quot; please?*



Absolutely not, Bryan Adams' body of work is solid and I am for the equality of sexual orientation.

----------


## timdog

first time posting my wrist 
here is a watch my wife got me an as engagement gift about 5 years ago. and yes I realize it's not Friday.

----------


## timdog

oops double post... fail

----------


## jacky4566

Cadence Watch bought on black friday for 70% off.
Cadence::Keating
Very simple and Classy. Love the micromesh chain.

----------


## flipstah

Alright, which one of you bitches bought the Royal Oak?!  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *Cadence Watch bought on black friday for 70% off.
> Cadence::Keating
> Very simple and Classy. Love the micromesh chain.
> *



I have a similar watch reviewed on my site (http://www.watchesyoucanafford.com/tag/cadence/). The Winston. Not a bad piece of the $30 you'll spend on it...

----------


## statick



----------


## timdog

I have mixed feelings on this one... but it does get noticed often.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by timdog_ 
> *I have mixed feelings on this one... but it does get noticed often.*



no offence but i just threw up in my mouth
it's very ed-hardy / transformer esque

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> no offence but i just threw up in my mouth
> it's very ed-hardy / transformer esque*



Says the guy rocking Nixon and Michael Kors?

----------


## reiRei

His and Hers. His is way too big for my wrist.

----------


## timdog

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> no offence but i just threw up in my mouth
> it's very ed-hardy / transformer esque*



none taken. I actually like the look of it, but not for every day. I really don't see the ed hardy/transformer look you are talking about, but I can see that it has a look that isnt for everyone. weird thing is that I get waayy more positive comments on this than any of my other watches (including 2 Tissots)

----------


## shakalaka

Got this funky looking watch for free...

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Says the guy rocking Nixon and Michael Kors?*



which get compliments all the time?  :Pooosie:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Says the guy rocking Nixon and Michael Kors?*



And drives a caliber, I wouldn't take his taste in anything seriously.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Got this funky looking watch for free...
> 
> *



Ooo I like that.  :Smilie:

----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> which get compliments all the time? *




from the guys hitting on you?  :ROFL!:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Got this funky looking watch for free...
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Not bad for free.
I've always liked jump hour watches...something different.
I tried to Order a LIP Mythic Jump from Holt Renfrew way back when they carried the re-issues for a little while. One girl tells me "Yeah, you can...but you have to wait until we move to our new location (in a few weeks)." Next day, I was told "Nope, can't order anything all sold out, thanks."
 :Frown:

----------


## flipstah

Morning!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## prosh

TGIF

----------


## flipstah

Fuck, that Sub is so good. If I was gunning for a Rolex though, it'll be a Milgauss.

----------


## SJW

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Fuck, that Sub is so good. If I was gunning for a Rolex though, it'll be a Milgauss.*



 :Werd!:  I tried one on over christmas. Loved it.

----------


## Prelude_dude

OFF WORK!

----------


## rage2



----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Asian_defender

Finally Remembered on a Friday

----------


## jaylo

Seamaster Aqua Terra with 8500 co-axial movement, Si14 spring

----------


## SJW

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DAGO

Rolex

----------


## DAGO

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BrknFngrs

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> **



Is this particular Monaco discontinued? I've been looking around town and haven't been able to find it in stores at all.

----------


## rage2

Track Suit Friday  :Pimpin':

----------


## Redlyne_jr

No Pants Friday!  :Guns:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^ It would be awesome if that cap unscrewed and poured out a 1.5 ounce highball.  :crazy nut:

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## timdog

My other Tissot

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hanging at home with my sick kid, rocking the new Seiko 5 that I won from cam's website. Working on a review.

----------


## Maxt

Repost from my Dodge thread.

----------


## jaylo

> _Originally posted by DAGO_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Replica?  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hanging at home with my sick kid, rocking the new Seiko 5 that I won from cam's website. Working on a review. 
> *



How are you enjoying it so far?  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty good, not crazy about the strap. And I realize that I have the day set wrong.

----------


## SJW

» Click image for larger version 

I'm putting this into a 6152 Pam fiddy case which is bronze.

Stay tuned. Could be nice, could be disaster.

 :Smilie: 

It'll look something like this http://www.replica-watch.info/vb/showthread.php?t=78337

----------


## Pacman

speedy

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Seiko Kinetic SKA553

----------


## Asian_defender

That Omega speedmaster is beautiful!! Me want one too!

----------


## rage2



----------


## D'z Nutz



----------


## Wrinkly

Time to "Lady up" this thread too lol

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *Time to &quot;Lady up&quot; this thread too lol*



So wrinkly.

----------


## statick



----------


## rage2



----------


## flipstah

JLC AND Patek on one page?! Shit just got real up in here.  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## colinxx235

what is rage doing in an R8 also? new vehicle? lol

my watch is in for service  :Frown:  feel so naked....

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *what is rage doing in an R8 also? new vehicle? lol
> 
> my watch is in for service  feel so naked....*



My Hamilton and another Seiko are getting overhauled since January so I know the pain lol.

Just this winter beater:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## jaylo

Rolex in my arm

----------


## Lex350

Ya...I know. It isn't set right. Too tired today to give a fcuk.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Ya...I know. It isn't set right. Too tired today to give a fcuk.
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



How's the Ingersoll been treating you?

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> How's the Ingersoll been treating you?*




no complaints so far.

----------


## Pacman

Sinn U1 SDR

----------


## Pacman

Sinn U1 SDR

----------


## Pacman

Sinn U1 SDR

----------


## Pacman

Sinn U1 SDR

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> I'm putting this into a 6152 Pam fiddy case which is bronze.
> 
> Stay tuned. Could be nice, could be disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look something like this http://www.replica-watch.info/vb/showthread.php?t=78337*



I know most of you guys are watch purists but I find building watches fun. I fit this 65 year old movement into the 6152 case. 

I ordered the back plate without Panerai on it but he sent this which sucks. Anyway this is work in progress. I still need to polish movement, the back and clean clean clean.

I need to fab up custom hands as nothing fits.

Bought the bronze so I can put a nice patina on it.

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Interesting, SJW...

Are you up for bespoke builds?  :Wink:

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Interesting, SJW...
> 
> Are you up for bespoke builds? *



What did you have in mind?

----------


## jaylo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Fuck, that Sub is so good. If I was gunning for a Rolex though, it'll be a Milgauss.*



This may be my next watch, though I like the black dial better than the white dial. I do hate the polished links though.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> * 
> 
> This may be my next watch, though I like the black dial better than the white dial. I do hate the polished links though.*



Look for the all-black PVC GV model. I've been eyeing it on eBay for quite some time now. $8-9k... Not bad haha!

----------


## statick



----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## NRGie

Taken 2 weeks ago but forgot to upload

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DENZILDON

Got this a long time ago in Vegas outlet store.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Just enjoying a nice night post-snowboard:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

Why not:

Omega Seamaster Coaxial Chronometer

007 Skyfall Limited Edition

I'm a noob at posting pictures from my cell. Needs a good polish to.



Edit: didn't upload...» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

My latest

» Click image for larger version

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Autodromo Vallelunga Chrono

----------


## rage2

#senna

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## flipstah

Calgary to Fernie. I think I did alright!  :Big Grin:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Haven't worn this in a while.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

Nothing new this time. To in love with my Skyfall to swap it yet. 

Give a nice view of the back...

----------


## flipstah

Mmm that Omega...  :Pooosie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

.

----------


## rage2

TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 12 Racer. Bahrain F1 FP2.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> Nothing new this time. To in love with my Skyfall to swap it yet. 
> 
> Give a nice view of the back...*



When it comes time to sell, let me know.

----------


## AndrewMZ3

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

Tag Heuer Monaco Cheap Tissot Edition lol

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by AndrewMZ3_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Nice! Love the Classic Fusions.

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

Stay dry out there, folks! Rain may be on the horizon.

----------


## GTS4tw

Trying out the Gear 2 Neo



» Click image for larger version

----------


## austic

Happy Friday

----------


## psi_klops

.

----------


## Graham_A_M

There is no watch discussion thread to my knowledge, so rather then make a new post, Ill put this here, but whats your guys' opinion on this watch? Its $330k, and has all the planets running in real time. 

http://www.wimp.com/watchplanets/
To me, I couldn't be bothered to give two vague fucks about what the other planets are doing, so I SERIOUSLY cant justify that at all, but what do you guys think?

----------


## Redlyne_jr

I havn't posted in the douche thread in awhile.. thought I would drop in for the afternoon..

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *There is no watch discussion thread to my knowledge, so rather then make a new post, Ill put this here, but whats your guys' opinion on this watch? Its $330k, and has all the planets running in real time. 
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/watchplanets/
> To me, I couldn't be bothered to give two vague fucks about what the other planets are doing, so I SERIOUSLY cant justify that at all, but what do you guys think?*



Just like other expensive complications, it's not about telling time, date, planets etc., it's the marvel of a miniature mechanical machine that can do all that on your wrist. 

If money was no object, or at least 330k doesn't hurt to throw around, then sure I'd be all over it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *There is no watch discussion thread to my knowledge, so rather then make a new post, Ill put this here, but whats your guys' opinion on this watch? Its $330k, and has all the planets running in real time. 
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/watchplanets/
> To me, I couldn't be bothered to give two vague fucks about what the other planets are doing, so I SERIOUSLY cant justify that at all, but what do you guys think?*



It's only 6 threads down...

http://forums.beyond.ca/st2/nice-wat...70#post4249270

----------


## colinxx235

I was missing my baby for a while, it was gone for quite a while getting service done. Just a great Saturday after shooting 18 with my buddy at Elbow. Except I shot 90 on the dot... still can't get under this season on a full 18 
 :Bang Head:

----------


## statick



----------


## flipstah

Upgraded my vintage Seiko to the rice bead bracelet. Enjoy the sun out, folks!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> *



this picture makes me gag  :Barf:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *There is no watch discussion thread to my knowledge, so rather then make a new post, Ill put this here, but whats your guys' opinion on this watch? Its $330k, and has all the planets running in real time. 
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/watchplanets/
> To me, I couldn't be bothered to give two vague fucks about what the other planets are doing, so I SERIOUSLY cant justify that at all, but what do you guys think?*



Love it.

Expensive as fuck.

If I was loaded I'd have two.

----------


## CMW403



----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> *



looool wtf are u guys doing

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> 
> looool wtf are u guys doing*



Looks like they are holding hands. Problem?

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> 
> looool wtf are u guys doing*



Enjoying a bit of creme brulee... Is there an issue with that?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like they are holding hands. Problem?*



He be jello cause all he got is Jill.

----------


## CMW403

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> * 
> 
> Enjoying a bit of creme brulee... Is there an issue with that?*



is that photo a joke or for serious?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by CMW403_ 
> *is that photo a joke or for serious?*



Recent posts in this thread would indicate that some Beyond members are just a wee bit uncomfortable with certain things - such a progressive bunch we are not, eh.

Maybe a discussion to be held in another thread?

----------


## CMW403

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Recent posts in this thread would indicate that some Beyond members are just a wee bit uncomfortable with certain things - such a progressive bunch we are not, eh.
> 
> Maybe a discussion to be held in another thread?*



I've got nothing against it, I was just wondering.

----------


## Disoblige

The only thing I'm uncomfortable with is that creme brulee is a total rip-off. It's like less than half filled. WTF!

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *The only thing I'm uncomfortable with is that creme brulee is a total rip-off. It's like less than half filled. WTF!*



It was less than appetizing, too. The meal was quite good, otherwise.

----------


## Asian_defender

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *
> 
> *



Is it just me or do both those arms look kinda hairy?  :Shock:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> * 
> 
> It was less than appetizing, too. The meal was quite good, otherwise.*



ID on the chrono?

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> ID on the chrono?*



It's a current production Aqua Terra Chronograph, reference 231.10.44.50.06.001.

As the standard three-hand Aqua Terra was updated at Baselworld this year, I suspect the Chronograph will be soon enough.

How's the Seiko diver treating you? Anything new recently?

----------


## CMW403

> _Originally posted by Asian_defender_ 
> * 
> 
> Is it just me or do both those arms look kinda hairy? *



I couldn't help but notice that, hence my post.

I mean nice time pieces and all but does your girl just have hairy arms or are we talking openly gay beyond member?

because that would be a first unless somebody can correct me on that?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> * Anything new recently?*



Funny that you ask. My first buy of the year just arrived this week.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That's a really good-looking piece, D'z. I also had a new one arrive today.

----------


## spikerS

I like the looks of that Trev, what is it?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

It's a Casio Edifice EFR-536PB-1A3, not as flash as some in the Edifice series but I like the looks and the price was reasonable. The backlight system is also pretty slick. 

(Pardon the stock image)

----------


## D'z Nutz

Hey that looks pretty cool!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah the illumination is very trick, there's both a green and a black-light element to it. While the backlight is on, the dial outlines and markers shine green, while the hands glow white. The light also quick-charges the normal UV paint, so after the light turns off (~3s) the hands and dial markers glow green. For under a hundred bucks (Costco online) I'm really impressed with it.

----------


## Lex350

Ziiiro Saturn


» Click image for larger version

----------


## 3drian

Was going to add this last week and forgot.. got it two weeks ago.


» Click image for larger version

EDIT: image is huge, how can I resize it?

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by 3drian_ 
> *EDIT: image is huge, how can I resize it?*



[*B*IMG] instead of [IMG]

Not Beyond baller but I always wanted one, it finally came from the motherland  :Smilie:  :

» Click image for larger version

edit:




> _Originally posted by statick_ 
> *The meal was quite good, otherwise.*



What restaurant is this and what is that? I could go for that seafood pile this weekend.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> What restaurant is this and what is that? I could go for that seafood pile this weekend.*



Vero Bistro Moderne



A little late - out at Goat Creek...

----------


## benyl

$10K watch right here come with fireworks and rides. No resale value. The giraffe and ostrich are freebies. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 3drian

New watch, got it last week in Phoenix.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

Just arrived in the mail yesterday. This one actually indicates your depth down to 50 meters when diving.

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Yeah the illumination is very trick, there's both a green and a black-light element to it. While the backlight is on, the dial outlines and markers shine green, while the hands glow white. The light also quick-charges the normal UV paint, so after the light turns off (~3s) the hands and dial markers glow green. For under a hundred bucks (Costco online) I'm really impressed with it.*



I really like the look of this one. Seems the price has gone up though. $125 now from costco.ca

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Just arrived in the mail yesterday. This one actually indicates your depth down to 50 meters when diving.
> 
> *



Nice Depthmaster! You need to test the gauge!

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 Nice Lum tec, I have not seen that one yet. Really clean

----------


## CMW403

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Hey that looks pretty cool!*



yeah i really like the looks of that lime.

EDIT: $100 at costco you say?? SOLD.

Do they have them in stock or do you have to order?

----------


## Blue

i guess its my turn to share

----------


## jaylo

^^^

We should have a no fakes/replica rule on this thread!  :Whipped:

----------


## Blue

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *^^^
> 
> We should have a no fakes/replica rule on this thread! *



how is it fake sir?

----------


## flipstah

Pretty big accusation haha. Believe it not, there are legit ballers in this forum.

----------


## flipstah

LOLWAT.

----------


## colinxx235

yah i figure between his parents giving him the money to buy a M3 and an X5 (iirc) that it wouldn't be far fetched to believe that is a real Rolex...

----------


## JordanLotoski

I am not watch crazy like Rage, but I will contribute with my peasant time piece.

----------


## flipstah

SevenFriday is not peasant lol. How is it? I wanted to get one but the shape is throwing me off and there's no local store for me to try out for comfort.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *SevenFriday is not peasant lol. How is it? I wanted to get one but the shape is throwing me off and there's no local store for me to try out for comfort.*



I love mine, I think for the cost to quality its a great buy. I just sent Justin a text to carry this brand. He is looking into it this week.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> * 
> 
> I love mine, I think for the cost to quality its a great buy. I just sent Justin a text to carry this brand. He is looking into it this week.*



They have Miyota quartz movements, which are the same hearts as LUM-TEC quartz models.  :thumbs up:

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> They have Miyota quartz movements, which are the same hearts as LUM-TEC quartz models. *




Spot on, except they are automatic mechanical Miyota movements, the 8215 and its variants, I believe.

----------


## flipstah

^ My mistake. I only checked them out once. 

This was the only one that interested me:



Too bad it's sold out  :Frown:

----------


## JordanLotoski

^^^ I like that as well and tried to purchase but like you was a little late.

I got bought this one as well

----------


## Maxx Mazda

I feel almost embarrassed posting among all the nice watches in this thread! Nothing special, but busted out the old Citizen Skyhawk today. I've had this thing forever. As much as I love a mechanical watch, for "real world" practicality while flying, this cheap $700 watch has yet to be beat for functionality by anything else I've tried. Even Brietling's. Loaded with features.

Flight level 310 earlier today:

----------


## CSMRX7

Haven't posted one in a while:

----------


## rage2

That's gotta be the first El Primero in the thread. I'll follow you my rebadged El Primero...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Then following that by actually learning how to take a picture properly lol.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

Always loved the El Prim. Nice one!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Maxx Mazda_ 
> *I feel almost embarrassed posting among all the nice watches in this thread! Nothing special, but busted out the old Citizen Skyhawk today. I've had this thing forever. As much as I love a mechanical watch, for &quot;real world&quot; practicality while flying, this cheap $700 watch has yet to be beat for functionality by anything else I've tried. Even Brietling's. Loaded with features.
> 
> Flight level 310 earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> *



I still love these. I still need one for my collection. I am thinking I want the blue angles edition.

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> I still love these. I still need one for my collection. I am thinking I want the blue angles edition.*



It is awesome that this comes up right now.... I was just coming here to post (even though it is not Friday)

Dad just bought a new blue angels edition and passed his old one down to me. Can't say no to a free watch... especially when it is a sweet one like this!!!



» Click image for larger version 

Debating sending it in to citizen to get a new band (this one is a bit worn.... OK a lot worn), as well as the sapphire glass upgrade

----------


## quick_scar

On a side note, I have never been one to wear a watch on a daily basis. That is until I got this one. Not only is it light, but I find it super comfortable and I don't find it annoying me at all or feel the need to take it off when working at my desk.

All in all I love it. I know it is not the crazy expensive ones some other members on here have, but it is by far the nicest watch I have ever owned, and hands down my favorite.

It is crazy how much different a good watch feels.

----------


## statick

Out at Grassi Lakes...

----------


## JDMMAN

Couldn't resist, broke down and bought this:



#1636/3000

----------


## 03ozwhip

^mmmmm

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JDMMAN_ 
> *Couldn't resist, broke down and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> #1636/3000*



Nice. Where did you get one? I was checking these out and only found them in some TAG flagship stores.

----------


## JDMMAN

flipstah - bought it in Doha, Qatar on a lay-over from Abu Dhabi from a TAG store. I'm really drooling over the MP4-12C:

» Click image for larger version

Given the right $ I'd consider selling the other one which is literally BNIB

----------


## rage2

The mp4-12c sold out at MSRP on McLaren's e-shop years ago, but they're not holding value, and are starting to get decent priced in the secondary market. It's a very unique watch because the dial and movement isn't used in any other TAG Heuer watch. I'm waiting till the market bottoms out before picking one up.

Mandatory Friday wrist shot, F1 weekend, busting out the F1.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JDMMAN_ 
> *flipstah - bought it in Doha, Qatar on a lay-over from Abu Dhabi from a TAG store.*



Nice purchase! Last one I saw in the flesh was in the TAG store in the Philippines. Didn't have the balls to pull the trigger haha.

Friday off!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## JDMMAN

rage2 - thanks for the info on the MP4-12C. I went back to the same place TAG store in Abu Dhabi and saw the same watch for about $3k less than a few months back. Only $11k now lol 

Hopefully my 80th anniversary Jack Heuer Carrera will hold its value!

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *I am not watch crazy like Rage, but I will contribute with my peasant time piece.
> 
> *



is that the p2-1? not sure if the the lighting and angle are weird but the color looks better on yours than it does on their website.

----------


## Euro_Trash



----------


## schocker

where did you buy the braun watch flip?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *where did you buy the braun watch flip?*



I bought it randomly in Sydney,

 

You can buy it locally now through Madison & Page at Fifth Ave Place:

http://www.madison-page.com/store/filtered/7/c_19/

FYI, AUD>CAD but it's still cheaper than Calgary prices haha. I'd take a look online if you can.  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

Thanks I will start looking, looks really nice for a quick and dirty day to day as it is scratch resistant.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Thanks I will start looking, looks really nice for a quick and dirty day to day as it is scratch resistant.*



Yeah, it's a good daily beater. Works well with business attire or casual Fridays.

My Seiko 5 WorldTimer is a good travel watch; holding up well to abuse but it's a mineral crystal. Some scratches but I've hit it on train doors, railings, and it looks good. 

Sapphire doesn't scratch but drop it and it'll shatter like a mofo.

Seiko has a hybrid where it's a mineral crystal but with a sapphire coating. I haven't seen one in person though.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Yeah, it's a good daily beater. Works well with business attire or casual Fridays.
> 
> My Seiko 5 WorldTimer is a good travel watch; holding up well to abuse but it's a mineral crystal. Some scratches but I've hit it on train doors, railings, and it looks good. 
> 
> Sapphire doesn't scratch but drop it and it'll shatter like a mofo.*



I have pulled off jeans and a tshirt for two months now without anyone saying anything so I am looking for something to go with casual everyday  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I have pulled off jeans and a tshirt for two months now without anyone saying anything so I am looking for something to go with casual everyday *



If you find a good price online, try it on locally and buy it online later. Mine has the ceramic bezel too so keep that in mind when you're looking at specs.

----------


## mr2sc88

Is it GOLD in here or is it just me?

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dr_jared88

My geeky watch today...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Euro_Trash_ 
> **



How did I miss this? Nice Seamaster.  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

I need more watches i hate continuously posting my 2 Omegas XD.

----------


## flipstah

#fwp

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *#fwp*



 :facepalm:  i know  :Angel:

----------


## psi_klops

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> How did I miss this? Nice Seamaster. *




Not just a seamaster, but a Planet ocean!  :Smilie:  (Liquid metal??)
Super nice either way

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by psi_klops_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Not just a seamaster, but a Planet ocean!  (Liquid metal??)
> Super nice either way*



It is the liquid metal. Thanks guys, bit of a splurge this week.

----------


## flipstah

Obligatory shot for the week.  :Pooosie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## statick

I'm late as I was away for the weekend, I was wearing this...

While I keep things in decent rotation, this one has always been landing on Fridays; I've got to change it up!

----------


## jaylo

Blue dial and bezel are exclusive to LiquidMetal Seamaster Planet Ocean's

----------


## superflychief

My birthday watch came in 2 days ago.

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

Finally got myself something else to wear, my new weekend casual / outdoor watch. Perfect fit for a Friday off.

Thanks again to Justin with Gem!

----------


## statick



----------


## statick



----------


## JDMMAN

OK it's already Friday in the M.E.... so here it is!

----------


## rage2

That's a beautiful watch.

Not Friday, and taken last night, and not even a wrist shot since we had to take our watches off to carve pumpkins haha. Breakin' all the rules here.

----------


## statick



----------


## dr_jared88

Finally have a Hublot to compete with you guys. Well sort of....

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

Sun to charge the watch new dark roast to recharge me.

Needed something to do while my new car starter is installed...

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

Bringing the DJ out today, most of my watches are large, heavy and complicated. Something special about the simplicity and shine of this watch.

Edit: Need to set the date.. damn lol

----------


## snowcat

New watch, got it yesterday:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

Rocking the new Hamilton I got from Justin beside the Euro Lincoln Lawyer license plate I got as a present from a client.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

Rotated to TAG's this week, seeing as JCB stepped in as TAG Heuer CEO.  :thumbs up: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Haven't posted here in quite some time. 

I'm overdue for a new one.

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

That time of year. Rocking big chunky for Christmas party!

----------


## flipstah

Hope everyone had an awesome celebration on Wednesday night. I sure did.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Xtrema

Never a huge watch guy but somehow this got my attention during boxing day and 40% off list (Around 15% off usual price) did seal the deal.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Citizen makes good, dependable watches. On par with Seiko. 

Nice buy!

----------


## rage2

Anniversary gift from the gf.  :Love:

----------


## adamc

Please take it off that nylon strap asap.

Otherwise: ballin'.  :thumbs up:

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Please take it off that nylon strap asap.
> *



co-sign

----------


## cmchen0

My wife's 30th birthday gift from me

Right one is the new addition to the family: Datejust Pearlmaster 
It may look the same as the one on the left, but the diamonds are a lot bigger and the whole watch is made of solid everose gold.

----------


## statick

Nice Travel Time!





> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> * 
> 
> co-sign*



Bollocks, it's solid on nylon. I'm definitely not a fan of the rubber on which it comes. Whenever I can, I want to try the bracelet, but if it's anything like that of the Nautilus, I'm not sure it'll be my flavour.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Please take it off that nylon strap asap.
> 
> Otherwise: ballin'. *





Happy?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> Happy?*



Forget the watch. I WANT THAT MP4-12C!

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## adamc

Much better thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## nismodrifter

Datejust II, engagement gift  :Smilie:

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *Datejust II, engagement gift 
> 
> *



Congratulations!

----------


## Justing

» Click image for larger version

Posted on our instagram feed (@gembycarati) a couple of week ago, but it was a Friday so it counts!

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Boring.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Boring.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Also not a wrist shot  :Pooosie:

----------


## Pacman

Seiko Tuna imported from Japan. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Also not a wrist shot *



Shh you!

Nice Seiko, Pacman! eBay?

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Shh you!
> 
> Nice Seiko, Pacman! eBay?*



Nope, Rakuten. Ebay prices were $300 more than buying via the Rakuten website. It was a bit tricky to communicate back and forth, but I used google translate and the seller's daughter was taking English classes at school so she was helpful.

----------


## statick

Word up, Rakuten, Seiya and Higuchi are solid ways to get Prospex offerings.


In other news, an intersting play from Patek Philipe...
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...ices-in-europe

----------


## KISS_ME

Chinese new years gum lo

----------


## statick

This wrist shot is from last Friday and this thread needs a bump!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ercchry

how did i know this pic would end up here  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Nice Maserati, brah. 

I'm wearing my Seiko but fucked it up in Sepang and there's a GIANT scratch on the glass.  :Cry:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## nismodrifter

My daily for the last few years....

----------


## flipstah

Long overdue but here you go,

» Click image for larger version

Got it fixed again after the arms came off when I sneezed  :ROFL!: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ReasonOne

A couple of my co-workers were interested in seeing a couple models from my collection before heading stateside. This happened to coincide on a wrist shot Friday... So here goes.



This is my aging Tissot T-Touch. It's beaten up from years of use, but I love it all the same. I purchased this watch from an obscure mom and pop store in the states that was going under. It has proven reliable and I receive positive comments on it all the time. It's a nice piece that I suspect I will hold on to for quite some time.

----------


## ReasonOne

Another major conversation piece is my Patina wooden watch. Patina is a small Canadian company with their head offices located in Toronto. One of the huge benefits to this watch is their light weight. It's appearance is extremely deceiving as I often forget I'm even wearing it! It feels like air.



As time goes on the oils in your skin continue to add to the patina and character of the watch. It's simply fascinating in my opinion. 
The downside is that - of course - some of the woods can be quite fragile. If they are not cared for or are exposed to extreme temperatures for extensive periods of time I've heard of instances where portions of the wristband will develop small cracks and fractures... Leading to the inevitable break. 

I wipe mine down every 6 months or so with wood polish or lemon oil and it seems to handle the passage of time quite nicely. I also enjoy the fact that it blends in quite nicely with my skin tone. I get plenty of double takes and requests to look at it closely when it is noticed.

I acquired one for my wife and she adores it. I'll have to dig up a picture of that one when time permits.

----------


## shakalaka

Picked up a couple of watches in Dubai on my recent trip.

This one and a Rolex Datejust 2 with a white gold bezel. 



Absolutely love this one, wanted it since I first found out about the brand and almost ordered online a couple of times. Ideally wanted to see it in person first and when I saw it at the Dubai Mall, tried it on, 3 minutes later I was like I will take it lol.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Those sevenfridays are dope, I really like that one, nice buy! I think it's odd though, that for that price range, you don't get sapphire crystal, only mineral, anyone know why that is?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Those sevenfridays are dope, I really like that one, nice buy! I think it's odd though, that for that price range, you don't get sapphire crystal, only mineral, anyone know why that is?*



I didn't even know they were mineral to be honest. No idea why, I just liked the style of it. 

Here is a pic of a Rado I picked up a couple months ago. Barely worn it though and it's a completely different style than what I usually wear. Also an automatic movement.

----------


## rage2

GF picked this up for me for my bday yesterday. TAG Heuer 1887 Carrera in Carbon Matrix Composite. The case weighs 19 grams haha.

----------


## flipstah

^ Sick!

Rado's are meh, I find. I like their Jubillee(?) collection though. 

I also tried on a SevenFriday and I was surprised that the odd shape didn't bother me. It's not my cup of tea. 

I just have my Seiko Automatic today. Boring.

----------


## shakalaka

Got my Seven on again today. Resting the Rado after wearing it for a few days. Haven't actually pulled out the Breitling yet. In about a week or so I will!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jacky4566

Got a new watch as a gift. Never heard of Father & Sons.

----------


## JDMMAN

This looks sweet!  :thumbs up:  wish my GF did that for me!  :Bang Head: 




> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *GF picked this up for me for my bday yesterday. TAG Heuer 1887 Carrera in Carbon Matrix Composite. The case weighs 19 grams haha.
> 
> *

----------


## flipstah

My Seiko Worldtimer needs to go to the shop. The crystal is now fucked.  :Frown: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

It's been a long while. At work on my 11th day out. 
Next friday will be a new purchase, can't wait!

----------


## littledan

time to get the fuck out of the office!!

----------


## ga16i

Been a while... here's one for the People's Republic of Albertastan

----------


## rage2



----------


## theedge111

If you ever want to part with that Rage please let me know! ^^


I recived this one the other day, first omega after a life time of tags...

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Was sent this to review  :Smilie:

----------


## adamc

Old watch, old boat.

----------


## flipstah

Yawn.

----------


## statick

Atop Mont Tremblant with a relative from out east...




With some friends at Corbeaux, Longines & Hamilton courtesy of Justin at Gem...

----------


## 03ozwhip

Here she is in all her blingy glory lol

----------


## A790



----------


## shakalaka

Love the Hammy! Here's what I am rocking today...

----------


## 86max

Bump

----------


## flipstah

Groceries in the morning rule. MILF central.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

50th anniversary baby tuna

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## winson2001



----------


## 03ozwhip

Even though it's Xmas day, it's still wrist shot friday, finally got one! Lol

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Winner winner!

----------


## darthVWader

Wed ya ya ya. But I finally stepped up from my basic Citizens when I scored this from Santa. 
(GEM by Carati)

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by darthVWader_ 
> *Wed ya ya ya. But I finally stepped up from my basic Citizens when I scored this from Santa. 
> (GEM by Carati)
> *



Classy! I'm not that classy, I can't pull it off lol

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## rage2

Burning up some in flight wifi haha. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

Walking into Gem by Carati is bad for my wallet...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Walking into Gem by Carati is bad for my wallet...*



I was thinking of picking that up next weekend! I love it.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> I was thinking of picking that up next weekend! I love it.*



So do I. This thing is beautiful.

----------


## Pacman

Great watch, I used to have the silver chronograph version and never should have sold it. Has a great 70's retro look to it.

----------


## shakalaka

Picked it up the other day. Liked it since I saw it on a cruise but ended up getting a Citizen Nighthawk Ecodrive at the time instead. But could not get it outta the head.

----------


## flipstah

Philip Stein is decent. I love mine.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Walking into Gem by Carati is bad for my wallet...*



Aaaaannnd here we are lol
» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

Nice choice!

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Picked it up the other day. Liked it since I saw it on a cruise but ended up getting a Citizen Nighthawk Ecodrive at the time instead. But could not get it outta the head.*



How do you like the Nighthawk?

I am seriously considering one right now. Just haven't made the commitment to drive to Edmonton to look at it yet.  :Smilie:

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like the Nighthawk?
> 
> I am seriously considering one right now. Just haven't made the commitment to drive to Edmonton to look at it yet. *



It's a great watch but unfortunately with all my other watches it does not see as much wrist time so I have actually been thinking of selling it. I will PM you and we can discuss if you're interested.

----------


## flipstah

I should get my Pan Europ fixed again. FML.  :Bang Head:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Nice choice!*



Thanks man, you put me over the edge when you posted it haha. Flipstah, get yours fixed, then we'll have a pan-europ CCR meet lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> Thanks man, you put me over the edge when you posted it haha. Flipstah, get yours fixed, then we'll have a pan-europ CCR meet lol*



I can meet anytime. The calendar wheel is a rare item so it's technically 'broken' but it can tell time, and the chronograph works.

No CCR lol. That ship has set sail.

Edit: when do you want to meet? Coffee and watches!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I can meet anytime. The calendar wheel is a rare item so it's technically 'broken' but it can tell time, and the chronograph works.
> 
> No CCR lol. That ship has set sail.
> 
> Edit: when do you want to meet? Coffee and watches!*



Let's do it! 2 Sundays from tomorrow since that's when I'll be back in town again.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> Let's do it! 2 Sundays from tomorrow since that's when I'll be back in town again.*



Are you coming back from a Europ-ean vacation?  :Wink:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Are you coming back from a Europ-ean vacation? *



That's... Just terrible lol I have to pay for my europ-ean vacation somehow haha you in or what?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> That's... Just terrible lol I have to pay for my europ-ean vacation somehow haha you in or what?*



I'm always down to chat watches.  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

March 6 watch meet lol.

----------


## Lex350

...something a bit different.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I'm always down to chat watches. *






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *March 6 watch meet lol.*



Gents, a Beyond watch meet sounds capital, and I'll be in Calgary on March 6 as well. By the way, Don, how's your lawnmower doing?



Here are a few recent wristshots out in the Rockies...

----------


## rage2

I'm down for a watch meet!

----------


## shakalaka

If you guys do it this weekend then I will be in town as well and in for the meet. Otherwise I will be back the weekend after next again.

----------


## flipstah

March 6 and my lawnmower is rattling along, ready for the one annual trail ride.

----------


## statick

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *If you guys do it this weekend then I will be in town as well and in for the meet. Otherwise I will be back the weekend after next again.*



Likewise.

----------


## flipstah

Waffles and watches?

----------


## 03ozwhip

Dang. I can't make this weekend or on March 6th anymore, shift changes at work. All I can do is Thursday and Fridays. ...during the day lol

----------


## rage2

Someone start a new thread with dates for a watch meet. I'll round up a couple of my more interesting watches from the safety deposit box.  :Clap:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Someone start a new thread with dates for a watch meet. I'll round up a couple of my more interesting watches from the safety deposit box. *



Done

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/397192/be...h-meet-thread/

----------


## Buster

My daily driver (and as I see now, rather grimy).

 

(Now with Bonus Boglioli K)

----------


## 86max

Flashy Friday
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Daaamnnn, people. At it again with the ballers.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version
I love this Timex.

----------


## shakalaka

Pulled out my Seven Friday today after a long time of it sitting in the box.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> I love this Timex.*



Looks like a hamilton, that's a pretty nice timex!




> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Pulled out my Seven Friday today after a long time of it sitting in the box. 
> 
> *



See, I said I wasn't going to buy another watch for a while. Damn you to hell!

----------


## shakalaka

That's the fault of this thread!  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *That's the fault of this thread! *



More like your fault. Don't blame this on others.

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> I love this Timex.*



That is gorgeous.

Details? Have you reviewed it on your site yet?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by vengie_ 
> * 
> 
> That is gorgeous.
> 
> Details? Have you reviewed it on your site yet?*



Ha yea, I posted a review of it on February 1 (read it here: http://watchesyoucanafford.com/timex...ograph-review/).

You can find it on Amazon right now for around $65. I've had it for around six months and it's been great. I wear it once a week or so. The strap is showing a fair amount of use now- it's thin leather, definitely not the best. For the price I think it's decent though.

I really like the Timex Weekender series of watches. The chronograph version that I'm wearing is my favourite, but I've had a few others and they've all been good. IMO best bang for your buck watch you can get.

I know Timex is nothing special and that's part of what I like about the Weekender. I can wear it everyday and not at all be concerned if it gets its ass kicked.

Some of my more expensive watches are getting beat up and I'm really bummed about it. I can't afford to keep replacing them lol.

EDIT: I also reviewed the Pan-Europ and got a few snazzy shots... http://watchesyoucanafford.com/hamil...-europ-review/

----------


## statick

From last weekend in Kananaskis....

----------


## flipstah

TGIF!

Also selling this puppy:

» Click image for larger version

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/397336/fs...e-watch-black/

----------


## 03ozwhip

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## MM99lude

[IMG][/IMG] 

Happy Friday - Aerobang - Custom Strap - S550

----------


## rage2

We match today!  :Love:  

» Click image for larger version

Excuse my Mexican sunburnt and peeling skin haha.

----------


## Asian_defender

» Click image for larger version 

Seiko GMT

----------


## flipstah

I'm Seiko through and through!

----------


## shakalaka

Picked this up yesterday as the new daily driver

----------


## KrisYYC

Got this the other day:

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Automatic. The dial is more of a silver than white. Hard to get accurate pic from phone.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by KrisYYC_ 
> *Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Automatic. The dial is more of a silver than white. Hard to get accurate pic from phone.*



Man, if the dial was white, I'd love to get that to pair up with my black one.

----------


## Lex350

Bradley Classic Black - I like different watches.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KrisYYC

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Man, if the dial was white, I'd love to get that to pair up with my black one.*



Do you have the all black limited edition one? 

This is a better idea of what mine actually looks like:

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collect...auto/h32605551

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by KrisYYC_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you have the all black limited edition one? 
> 
> This is a better idea of what mine actually looks like:
> 
> http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collect...auto/h32605551*



Yeah. Thanks Justin!

----------


## redevil

My new watch Garmin Fenix 3. Upgraded from from old Fenix 2. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Lex350

Today's watch

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

BUMP

----------


## 03ozwhip

I've decided that officially (I think) I'm done with watches for a while. I have other things Im going to pursue. in light of that, here's one for today.

----------


## Lex350

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



That site admin doesn't allow hotlinking. Who do I complain to?  :Wink:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> That site admin doesn't allow hotlinking. Who do I complain to? *



http://watchesyoucanafford.com/contact-us/  :Smilie: 

I know the guy.

----------


## b.rock1

Didn't know this thread existed! Not Friday but I promise these were taken on consecutive Fridays.

----------


## A790

Taken Saturday:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## Pacman

Tudor day date. I call it the poor mans rolex explorer

----------


## Pacman



----------


## TYMSMNY

Speedy DSOM

----------


## Ukyo8

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *Speedy DSOM
> 
> *



Wow the extra 2.5mm makes your DSOM look huge!

Here's my Professional on my skinny wrist for comparison.

----------


## TYMSMNY

It's about the same, the angle was off. It is a bit thicker though due to crystals on both sides. 

Unblessed with 7" wrists. 

Speedy Pro looks so nice.

----------


## flipstah

These watches cost more than my car.  :Shock:

----------


## nismodrifter

Lost the wrist shot



love it. my daily.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice. I have the Havana edition.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Quick and easy. 
Carrera Calibre 1887

----------


## taemo

Still rocking my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red
I bought 2 Barton NATO straps earlier this fall and loving the smoke & pumpkin and crimson red strap, huge thanks to A790 and WYCA for recommending Barton on previous articles
https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/

----------


## flipstah

Aww man I'm itching for another piece! <3

----------


## 88CRX

New Lumtec

One of the stock straps:


Crazy lum, as usual with their watches:




Yes I have hairy arms and no, I DGAF!

----------


## Disoblige

It's Friday!
All thanks to trading, I finally pulled the trigger on something I was eyeing for a long time. Figured it was a great milestone and reminder to stay disciplined on the stock market.

The watch looks different depending on the lighting, but also one of the reason why I love it.

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

Sweet!

I've been disciplined myself here too in that exchange rates are so brutal for watch buying that I've bought nothing in the last year. So with that, and old one today that's been neglected:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

been a 1 watch guy for the past couple of years, after reviving my old Seiko 5 and changing the strap, I'm in love again.
seriously debating on selling my Steinhart and getting a black dial Seiko 5
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

I've been itching to buy a new one, but can't justify without selling some sigh.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hurrdurr

» Click image for larger version


Long time lurker. First time posting. 

Fell in love with this watch while shopping in Japan but bought kit kats instead lol. Somehow I ended up getting it for Christmas!

----------


## AndrewMZ3

Just picked this up the other day

----------


## 852VR6



----------


## MM99lude

Happy Friday everyone!

----------


## A790

:Shock:  

Some gorgeous pieces in here!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> 
> Some gorgeous pieces in here!*



No shit. I need to step my game up...sadly. I won't. carry on.

----------


## yobi5888

nvm

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *It's about the same, the angle was off. It is a bit thicker though due to crystals on both sides. 
> 
> Unblessed with 7&quot; wrists. 
> 
> Speedy Pro looks so nice. 
> 
> *



Styling!

----------


## Ryan_BH

Hi everyone, another long time lurker here. My first post is my Lum-Tec M68!

----------


## yobi5888



----------


## rage2

Been a while since I wore her.

----------


## MM99lude



----------


## yobi5888



----------


## Asian_defender



----------


## rage2

Cf!

----------


## lint



----------


## 03ozwhip

> Cf!
> 
> Attachment 79280



god. damn. that is all.

----------


## flipstah

Fuuuu these last few posts have too much sauce.  :Love:

----------


## A790

Acquired from flipstah. Got Justin @ Gem to touch up the crystal.

Love it. Also love having tiny wrists since vintage watches tend to be small  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

You rock that way better.

----------


## Sugarphreak

> Acquired from flipstah. Got Justin @ Gem to touch up the crystal.
> 
> Love it. Also love having tiny wrists since vintage watches tend to be small



Ohhh nice!

----------


## yobi5888



----------


## rage2

An oldie.

----------


## jaylo

Must be nice to walk around with those stylish socks around the office!

----------


## nismodrifter

TGIF

----------


## TYMSMNY

since we rolling with the rollies....

----------


## yobi5888



----------


## prodigydud



----------


## A790



----------


## Sorath



----------


## jaylo

happy long weekend

----------


## A790

> happy long weekend



NICE!

Gonna put on my CA-53W now  :Wink:

----------


## yobi5888

> 



Very Nice!!!

Anyone get their hand on the new ceramic Daytona yet?

----------


## rage2



----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



at least the socks and sandals match the carrera lol

----------


## KrisYYC

Flieger Friday!

----------


## KrisYYC

> happy long weekend



Great choice! I think I'm going to ditch the metal bracelet on mine.

----------


## A790

$200 watch with ETA automatic. Also my only Swatch.

----------


## AndrewMZ3

Banana for scale

----------


## Pacman



----------


## KrisYYC

Here's a 70's Vintage one for my comrades.

----------


## rage2

> $200 watch with ETA automatic. Also my only Swatch.





Swatch today for me too haha.

----------


## A790

> Swatch today for me too haha.



So, the fact that you can't service a Sistem51 pisses me off and it's why I don't own one. Fuck I really want one cause I think they're cool looking, but I can't get over the fact that it's essentially disposable.

----------


## shakalaka

Newest acquisition had been eyeing the first one for a while then this came out and I said fuck it. Apple watch was the daily before this. 

Edit: Got a better pic.

----------


## swak

Never been a huge watch guy, but a new watch haha

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Newest acquisition had been eyeing the first one for a while then this came out and I said fuck it. Apple watch was the daily before this. 
> 
> Edit: Got a better pic.



I've been eyeing these up for quote a while. almost pulled the trigger a couple weeks ago in Vegas. version 1 was selling for 1100USD for the titanium bracelet version.

still unsure if it's worth it. let me know what you think about it. 
@shakalaka

----------


## shakalaka

> I've been eyeing these up for quote a while. almost pulled the trigger a couple weeks ago in Vegas. version 1 was selling for 1100USD for the titanium bracelet version.
> 
> still unsure if it's worth it. let me know what you think about it. 
> @shakalaka



Honestly, I like it quite a bit so far. I wore an Apple watch as a daily but got rid of my iPhone recently. And apparently this is compatible with both iPhone and Android, albeit not as nicely with iPhone. Look in the used market as even on eBay they are going for $2K plus. Which is a bit much for the first or this one the modular 45. Eventually I will get the mechanical face module I think. I like it so far but yea it's a glorified smart watch at the end of the day that costs $2K+ where you can get some for a couple hundred.

----------


## flipstah

The Hammy is back!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> The Hammy is back!



when did i miss you getting an Audi lol nice Pan, I wish I would have gotten the chrono.

----------


## flipstah

> when did i miss you getting an Audi lol nice Pan, I wish I would have gotten the chrono.



Lol I traded in the yacht for an S3.

----------


## 03ozwhip

daaaangg! I want to drive one of those!

----------


## flipstah

> daaaangg! I want to drive one of those!



It's WAY more fun than the E-class. Smaller chassis, and massive tuning opportunities.

----------


## 03ozwhip

come out to strathmore I'll drive yours you drive mine...dsc off lol

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## speedog

Police search for thief who allegedly swiped $43,000 watch from Calgary store - can't be a beyonder because they're all baller enough to just go out and casually buy a watch such as this from their pocket change.

----------


## flipstah

^ Lol "electric blue suit"

----------


## BokCh0y

> $200 watch with ETA automatic. Also my only Swatch.



I have that Swatch, it's beautiful. I gave it to my son as he really likes it. Great watch, great choice.

----------


## flipstah

Old school day today!

----------


## taemo

^lol that's awesome, always wanted to get one!
do you use a chain?

using the Seiko again as it is lighter than the Steinhart  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> ^lol that's awesome, always wanted to get one!
> do you use a chain?
> 
> using the Seiko again as it is lighter than the Steinhart



Yeah, I use a chain whenever I have a suit on. Slightly asshole-ish.

----------


## yobi5888

Newly acquired Xmas an birthday gift to myself.

----------


## flipstah

Enjoy fam

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdi6ktQAVSu/

----------


## AndrewMZ3

Finally friday. PP Nautilus reference 5726 annual calendar, moonphase

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## C4S

Can't go wrong with a ROLEX ...  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## 3drian

Really liking this one I got like two months ago, It looks black in the picture but the strap is actually blue

----------


## A790



----------


## taemo

picking up the Seiko later this afternoon but enjoying this GAS that I bought last month.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> picking up the Seiko later this afternoon but enjoying this GAS that I bought last month.
> » Click image for larger version



Where did you get that?

----------


## taemo

> Where did you get that?



what year is yours?
mine is a '76 that I snagged on ebay last month, came with a black leather strap that I threw out right away.
question regarding changing the date, usually when you click the crown once you can change the date but nothing is happening on mine whether I rotate it counter or clock-wise.


just picked this up from the post office.. now I'm tempted on getting the SARG009 next but are a little over-priced now
» Click image for larger version

----------


## djmr2

> what year is yours?
> mine is a '76 that I snagged on ebay last month, came with a black leather strap that I threw out right away.
> question regarding changing the date, usually when you click the crown once you can change the date but nothing is happening on mine whether I rotate it counter or clock-wise.
> 
> 
> just picked this up from the post office.. now I'm tempted on getting the SARG009 next but are a little over-priced now
> » Click image for larger version




nice find. Did you find a good price on this? All the new ones left over were crazy expensive.

----------


## A790

> what year is yours?
> mine is a '76 that I snagged on ebay last month, came with a black leather strap that I threw out right away.
> question regarding changing the date, usually when you click the crown once you can change the date but nothing is happening on mine whether I rotate it counter or clock-wise.
> 
> 
> just picked this up from the post office.. now I'm tempted on getting the SARG009 next but are a little over-priced now
> » Click image for larger version



Picked mine up on Reddit.

Also, made you a vid for changing the date display:

----------


## taemo

> nice find. Did you find a good price on this? All the new ones left over were crazy expensive.



still paid quite a bit for the SARG011, a little over the retail price but as it is discontinued just like the 009, it will retain its value and maybe even go up.




> Picked mine up on Reddit.
> 
> Also, made you a vid for changing the date display:



sweet, ill give it a try. so first click is for winding then second click for changing date and time.

----------


## shakalaka

Latest acquisition...wanted it ever since seeing it with Justin at our one and only 'watch meet'. Kinda forgot about it for a while until I crossed paths with it again and just couldn't pass it up this time.

----------


## A790

> Latest acquisition...wanted it ever since seeing it with Justin at our one and only 'watch meet'. Kinda forgot about it for a while until I crossed paths with it again and just couldn't pass it up this time.



I love this watch. Love, love, LOVE IT.

https://watchesyoucanafford.com/tiss...elette-review/

Today I'm rocking a vintage Seiko I picked up from 
@flipstah
.

----------


## yobi5888

Keeping with trend of white dial, Polar today!

----------


## asp integra

working away in the factory and thought the lumtec looked really good.

PS, some of you guys have too much money :Love:

----------


## shakalaka

> I love this watch. Love, love, LOVE IT.
> 
> https://watchesyoucanafford.com/tiss...elette-review/
> 
> Today I'm rocking a vintage Seiko I picked up from 
> @flipstah
> .
> 
> Attachment 81300



Came across your review when I was researching the watch a couple of days ago. Not that I needed any convincing to pick it up but reading your article definitely pushed me further over the edge to go for it. Haha definitely love it. Absolutely different from everything else I own.

----------


## taemo

Starting to like the Alpinist more than the SARG011, dial and hands are so playful with light.

----------


## SJW

Took this 2 days ago was excited. Love it.

----------


## A790

1979 Timex Viscount with the #31 automatic. My latest acquisition.

----------


## taemo

^surprisingly that looks good on bracelet  :thumbs up: 

does it originally come like that?

my Tiger-Concept 1016 homage

----------


## A790

> ^surprisingly that looks good on bracelet 
> 
> does it originally come like that?



This one came strapless, and springbarless, so I picked up a cheapie w/ springbars from Amazon. I quite like the steel as well.

----------


## flipstah

Happy Friday!

----------


## hurrdurr

> Took this 2 days ago was excited. Love it.



 :Drool: 

I will own a BLNR one day, glad they're not discontinuing with the announcement of the Pepsi GMT on Steel

----------


## SJW

> I will own a BLNR one day, glad they're not discontinuing with the announcement of the Pepsi GMT on Steel



I tried to get a Batman but so hard to find. I wanted this immediately. Hulk is next for me.

----------


## SJW

Super Avenger. Doesn’t get much time on wrist as it’s so big.

----------


## asp integra

Brother inlaw inherited this rolex, anyone know much about these things? He was told its from ~1960-70s??

----------


## rage2

Rolex GMT Pepsi. Probably the only Rolex that I know haha.

----------


## taemo

https://www.bobswatches.com/watch-re...master-history

if you remove the bracelet, you should be able to see the serial# between bottom lugs.

----------


## yobi5888



----------


## A790

From last week:

----------


## Buster

> From last week:



thats a cool watch

----------


## 03ozwhip

> thats a cool watch



Do you want one? Lol I might have one for sale pretty quick. 
@Buster

----------


## A790

> Do you want one? Lol I might have one for sale pretty quick. 
> @Buster



Same. Since I lost a bunch of weight I find it a bit big on me. It doesn't get worn as often as it should.

----------


## SJW



----------


## ercchry

Thanks for the Friday reminder! Been spending too much time out here... should go make sure I have everything done for the week  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

California Friday.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

actually 2 fridays ago. Took it but got too lazy to post..

----------


## SJW



----------


## yobi5888



----------


## SJW



----------


## D'z Nutz

Hey! That looks good! Love the bezel colour

----------


## HiSpec

New toy

----------


## tonytiger55

DKNY. 
Birthday present to myself in 2008..

----------


## JordanLotoski



----------


## taemo

this watch is becoming by daily beater

----------


## shakalaka

Went a little crazy this month with a Montblanc Summit, a Raymond Weil and most importantly this Tag that I had been eyeing for a while. My first proper Tag if you don't count the Modular 45. Absolutely love it so far, mind you only been 3 days but I think this one is going to be a keeper like my Navitimer and Chronoliner.

----------


## Buster

Is that the new Carrera that just came out?

----------


## C4S

Affordable JLC  :Big Grin:  with 44mm Ceramic !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

Beating the heat tip 203: textile straps... and basement hangs

----------


## SJW



----------


## taemo



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This thread reminds me how particular I am as there's less than 10 watches in it that I'd actually wear.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Unhelpful comment retracted.

----------


## SJW

> This thread reminds me how particular I am as there's less than 10 watches in it that I'd actually wear.



And which are they?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> And which are they?



Oh man, I'd have to start going back through the pages to remember. I view it often, I like this thread but it's few and far between that I see something I like. For me too, mentally I cap out at being willing to spend more than around $1500.00 on a watch. That's more just useless info. though as it has no bearing on whether I like it or not. I would spend more if I absolutely loved it.

Definitely like that Hublot up there in the California Rage post, there's the odd Tag that makes me look twice. I like more unique (to my view) looks I guess. For example, the only Hamilton I have seen that I would wear is the Elvis 80 Quartz with the steel bracelet and orange accent on the face BUT I only want to buy auto's and I don't like the look of the auto lol I can't find the appeal in anything from Longines period, nor have I seen an Omega or Panerai that I overly care for, certainly not enough to justify the cost.

Edit 2 - this is what I wear every day, which gives you a better idea of what I like. I just thought it was awesome when I saw it and was buying it no matter what, certainly not "high end" but was a really good value imo:

----------


## Buster

/clicks on Everday Car Pic thread.

"I wouldn't drive any of these cars."
-JRS

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> /clicks on Everday Car Pic thread.
> 
> "I wouldn't drive any of these cars."
> -JRS



Yeah, yeah.....what can I say, a watch has to be "just right" for me to want it. There are far more cars I would drive than watches I would wear, sue me.  :Wink:

----------


## Buster

I think the mods should edit the title of the thread:

"Post your watch here to see if it meets JRLSCOOLUDE's rigorous standards."

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think the mods should edit the title of the thread:
> 
> "Post your watch here to see if it meets JRLSCOOLUDE's rigorous standards."



Hey, you just do what you've gotta do. In the meantime, I'll keep enjoying this thread and see when something catches my eye again. I'll probably also answer again if asked a question too.  :dunno:

----------


## SJW

> I think the mods should edit the title of the thread:
> 
> "Post your watch here to see if it meets JRLSCOOLUDE's rigorous standards."



It seems you two have a history.

----------


## Buster

> It seems you two have a history.



No, not at all. No issues...was just giving him a hard time.'

I consider his vendetta against Gestard to be humanitarian aid.

----------


## Gman.45

JRSCOOLUDE, i too have a pretty short list, mainly because I don't just don't like a whole lot of the "it" brands. 

I wore a $1500 Tag from 1996 to about 2004, then bought a really good condition Rolex Sub Stainless. When working in the mid east through the mid/late 2000s, I wore a Luminox because it was an "it" brand in my community, but also because my company bought me one for free (they were cheaper then, about $400 USD for the model I have).

I frequently almost talk myself into a really big splurge (by my standards at least for a wristwatch), and buy myself a Gold Sub Rolex with the blue face, but they are still nearly $30k, while my stainless Sub is still tickety boo and soldering on, and cost me $5k way back then.

I do appreciate all nice watches, if anyone enjoys wearing whatever, and likes to show it off, and mostly discuss the features/etc, it's good times IMO for all involved. A co worker who became my boss later on got a really cool Breitling from one of our interpreters in Iraq, who was a former Mig25 Foxbat pilot in their air force. It had a Mig25 engraved on the back, his squadron/rank - one of the coolest watches that I've seen, and have been unsuccessful in making my boss part with it and sell it to me since 2005.

Great thread on Beyond IMO.

----------


## SJW



----------


## rage2



----------


## SJW



----------


## Maxx Mazda

> 



That’s the cover of the LUM-TEC 2019 catalogue right there  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## yobi5888

Just picked this up couple days ago

----------


## C4S

Graham, One of my favorite brand .. ~ 10ish yr ago ...they were popular with over sized watches (45mm+) Swordfish, Chronofighter etc together with Hublot/Pam ... 

But whatever reason .. toasted now  :crazy nut:  They are trying to downsize their watches, but little too late. .(FM as well...so sad) ..  :crazy nut:

----------


## SJW

> Just picked this up couple days ago



Where? I want one.

----------


## yobi5888

> Where? I want one.



One of the local AD, I’ve waited more than 6 months

----------


## INITIALD



----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## SJW

> 



Love it. I want a BB in bronze.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Love it. I want a BB in bronze.



Thanks - I've had my eye on the BB for several years now and when they released the 58 the case size and bracelet felt so much better on me than the previous. Great wedding gift from the in laws aha.

----------


## civic_stylez

Picked up a Tissot T-Race the other day. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Picked up a Tissot T-Race the other day. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



I miss my T-Race...nice watch man. I want a rose gold one.

----------


## civic_stylez

Thanks man. I wasnt aware of all the T-Race colors and special editions. Its definitely a cool piece to have.

----------


## SJW



----------


## C4S

> Love it. I want a BB in bronze.



Have it for 2 year, very nice and solid watch with good size, very good value too, no discount and very hard to get when it launched 2 yr ago, but more common now, and easier to get a deal.

I am really happy with Tudor last few years, good bargain, (most are under $5K) in house movement, more stylish and look better on wrist than it's brother Rolex, and good warranty and service! (if you need)  :thumbs up:

----------


## npham

Been looking into Tudor lately, and they are making some really nice pieces. I'm digging the Harrods BB and the Bucherer bronze BB editions, but they are selling for quite a premium. I asked how long the wait list at Harrods, and they mentioned 2-3 years...over 1500 people on the list.

----------


## C4S

> Been looking into Tudor lately, and they are making some really nice pieces. I'm digging the Harrods BB and the Bucherer bronze BB editions, but they are selling for quite a premium. I asked how long the wait list at Harrods, and they mentioned 2-3 years...over 1500 people on the list.



They are nice, I looked at them, but does it worth extra ~$1,000 (more like $1,500 price diff now when you can get the Bronze with discount) tough call, I found the "regular" Bronze BB is easier to match with outfit .  :Smilie:

----------


## npham

> They are nice, I looked at them, but does it worth extra ~$1,000 (more like $1,500 price diff now when you can get the Bronze with discount) tough call, I found the "regular" Bronze BB is easier to match with outfit .



I saw both watches in Europe while I was over there these past weeks, but they wouldn't sell me either one due to the waitlists/holds.

----------


## C4S

> I saw both watches in Europe while I was over there these past weeks, but they wouldn't sell me either one due to the waitlists/holds.



Even the "regular" Bronze? That is weird, 2 year ago in 2016, the Bronze was hard to get, unless you paid ~20% over MSRP, and somewhat still hard to get one in 2017 .. but not anymore, and local dealer have them in stock, and with low cad$, cheaper to buy here than US, and with longer warranty.

I know Rolex is hard to get lately due to low Cad$ .. surprise even Tudor.

----------


## rage2

Awesome travel watch. CF doesn’t trigger metal detector.

----------


## npham

> Even the "regular" Bronze? That is weird, 2 year ago in 2016, the Bronze was hard to get, unless you paid ~20% over MSRP, and somewhat still hard to get one in 2017 .. but not anymore, and local dealer have them in stock, and with low cad$, cheaper to buy here than US, and with longer warranty.
> 
> I know Rolex is hard to get lately due to low Cad$ .. surprise even Tudor.



The Harrods one was in Harrods, but the Bucherer one was at a random store that had new and used watches, not at an actual Boucherer AD/boutique.

----------


## C4S

Sorry, I mixed up .. keep thinking the Bronze, hvn't seen the green Harrods one in person, but look good in pictures! 
(they should just make the green one as regular model!)

----------


## tirebob

> Awesome travel watch. CF doesnt trigger metal detector.



Just picked up a new Torgoen T30. Nothing crazy but I am pretty happy with the look and function for the price!

----------


## muse017

`

tgif!!

----------


## SJW



----------


## BokCh0y



----------


## HiSpec



----------


## muse017

tgif!!

----------


## SJW



----------


## npham

First Friday with my new watch...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf



----------


## taemo



----------


## statick



----------


## C4S

> 



Lovely! Great Choice, Good taste! 

So nice to see Grand Seiko here!

----------


## yobi5888

> 



 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Buster

> 



i really like this watch.

----------


## statick

Thanks for compliments, chaps... but let’s see some more wrist shots!

----------


## tirebob

> Thanks for compliments, chaps... but let’s see some more wrist shots!



I know it isn't Friday, but I just scooped up this Mido Ocean Star 600. This watch is probably one of the best values in a true Swiss COSC certified Chronometer movement with an 80hr power reserve. As a matter of fact, doing a bit of research I was a bit surprised to learn that Mido produces the 4th largest amount of true COSC Swiss chronograph certified watches with only Rolex, Omega and Breitling producing more. At 43.5mm it is not too large or small. It is a serious diver with a helium valve and is rated to 600 meters. I wish I could get a better picture as the colour and finish is fantastic! Ryan at Bezel House here in YYC is awesome to deal with. I would not hesitate contacting him for anything Mido, Seiko or Lum-Tec, as well as having some sweet consignment pieces cross is path...

----------


## killramos

Another Big Thanks to Justin at Gem!

The size totally works.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Buster

I got mine too. Justin rocks.

I also picked up a new wedding band while I was there. Chris Ploof. Love it. I left my old one at the brothel.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## civic_stylez

Does anyone have experience with Italian made Strumento Marino watches? I picked these 2 up and have really enjoyed them. They get some good compliments on them as well. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## statick



----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

+1, Thanks Justin.



Today's watch however

----------


## vengie

> +1, Thanks Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> Today's watch however



I've clearly missed out on something... 

Details on the Hamilton watch?!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I've clearly missed out on something... 
> 
> Details on the Hamilton watch?!



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/409...lton-Group-Buy
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/409...up-Buy-Round-2

----------


## vengie

> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/409...lton-Group-Buy
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/409...up-Buy-Round-2



Oh man... 
How much did the 46mm end up selling for?

----------


## Justing

Looking good guys, thanks again!! 
Buster, I LOVE that band, great choice!

Vengie, pm'd.

----------


## shakalaka

I feel like I should post a pic of my Hammy I got from Justin like 5 years ago to fit in with the rest of them. Even though it's been in the box for the last couple of years.

----------


## Buster

> I feel like I should post a pic of my Hammy I got from Justin like 5 years ago to fit in with the rest of them. Even though it's been in the box for the last couple of years.



You should trade it in for a new Hamilton...depending on if you're underwater on the current one or not.

----------


## shakalaka

> You should trade it in for a new Hamilton...depending on if you're underwater on the current one or not.



Not that this one is bad, I actually like my version better. It has the lighter grey dial and camel brown'ish strap. I believe when I got it, they had these two versions then as well and I just preferred the other one.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## shakalaka

> 



Beauty. I thought you were selling it or sold it? Or am I mistaken.

----------


## Ukyo8

I sold a two tone Day Date a while back, and I've also sold a date only Tudor prince in this colour combo quite a long time ago.
This is a white gold bezel Day Date which I've never had before.

This one's a keeper I think.

----------


## shakalaka

> I sold a two tone Day Date a while back, and I've also sold a date only Tudor prince in this colour combo quite a long time ago.
> This is a white gold bezel Day Date which I've never had before.
> 
> This one's a keeper I think.



I agree. It's gorgeous. Now I am gonna be forced to hunt for one.

----------


## Asian_defender

> I sold a two tone Day Date a while back, and I've also sold a date only Tudor prince in this colour combo quite a long time ago.
> This is a white gold bezel Day Date which I've never had before.
> 
> This one's a keeper I think.



Well if you ever change your mind about keeping it PM me.
That is a gorgeous watch!

----------


## BokCh0y

> 



Omg....absolutely gorgeous!!!

----------


## HiSpec

> I know it isn't Friday, but I just scooped up this Mido Ocean Star 600. This watch is probably one of the best values in a true Swiss COSC certified Chronometer movement with an 80hr power reserve. As a matter of fact, doing a bit of research I was a bit surprised to learn that Mido produces the 4th largest amount of true COSC Swiss chronograph certified watches with only Rolex, Omega and Breitling producing more. At 43.5mm it is not too large or small. It is a serious diver with a helium valve and is rated to 600 meters. I wish I could get a better picture as the colour and finish is fantastic! Ryan at Bezel House here in YYC is awesome to deal with. I would not hesitate contacting him for anything Mido, Seiko or Lum-Tec, as well as having some sweet consignment pieces cross is path...
> 
> Attachment 84355





Damn you!!

----------


## BokCh0y

Day late....sorry.

----------


## SJW

With Blantons. Just so I can stand my in-laws being here.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 



That's really nice.

----------


## 997TT



----------


## Ukyo8

Looking back the first few pages of this thread, looks like beyonders are wearing a lot less fashion watches lol

----------


## rage2

> Looking back the first few pages of this thread, looks like beyonders are wearing a lot less fashion watches lol



All I see on the first pages is that photobucket is a shitty company.

----------


## darkone



----------


## bourge73

> 



Love that pics love Seiko ! IMO great and underrated watches for the money ! 
And that Grand Seiko preciously pictured FM so hot

----------


## Buster

Thread title should be: arm hair close-up thread.

----------


## darkone

50mm Hamilton.

----------


## SJW



----------


## bjstare

> 50mm Hamilton.



I was wondering if you had puny wrists or an enormous watch. Apparently it's the latter.

Great watch though.

----------


## taemo

^haha yeah, I love field watches and the 39mm mechanical field is something growing on on me.
only thing I'm not too keen on is the 50m water resistance. regret not snagging one locally last year for 250$

----------


## npham

Swapped the black strap out for a brown one.

----------


## muse017

My go to watch nowadays

----------


## killramos

Love this thing for a casual Friday.

----------


## ercchry

Anyone sign up for watch gang? Seems interesting.. the platinum subscription gets you some Swiss eta mechanical movement pieces for ~$300usd

----------


## 03ozwhip

Shitty pic and it's not friday...but it was lol

----------


## shakalaka

> Shitty pic and it's not friday...but it was lol



Nice that you’re putting it to use! Looks good.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nice that you’re putting it to use! Looks good.



I'm trying. I barely get to wear my watches anymore.

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone sign up for watch gang? Seems interesting.. the platinum subscription gets you some Swiss eta mechanical movement pieces for ~$300usd



So I did this, had a code for $100 off the first month. Went with quarterly watches vs monthly as I just don’t need that many in this range.

Was $200+ $10 shipping USD, then $47 CAD for duty 

In return I got this:







MSRP of $1295 ($1145 on their site) USD, of course flooding the market with as many watches as these guys send out in a month is going to ruin resale though.

I like the look, only complaint would be no screw down crown, so shit 10ATM water resistance 

Specs:
Swiss made
Sapphire front and back
45mm
SW-200 Swiss movement (26j)
Deployment clasp

All in all, not awful. Could have got a lot less for the money. Will probably get it off the stainless bracelet ASAP and onto a nato or at least leather... have a dark green canvas strap that might look great too

----------


## C4S

"Daytona" XL Panda High Beat with Big Date ...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lex350



----------


## statick

> "Daytona" XL Panda High Beat with Big Date ...



Discerning choice, my fellow northerner. I’ll try to post one later today.

----------


## jaylo

> My go to watch nowadays



My go to:

----------


## EmJay

My Casio world time. Picked it up after I came across an article about it on Hodinkee. Great watch for not too much money.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/ca...ue-proposition

----------


## SJW



----------


## shakalaka

A day late but rockin the Rollie today.

----------


## BokCh0y

Saw this in TO and had to have it. Couldn't wait till Friday to post:

----------


## statick

Congratulations! It looks great on your wrist. Some interesting choices from these guys recently, definitely angling to appeal to true Heuer enthusiasts.




> Saw this in TO and had to have it. Couldn't wait till Friday to post:

----------


## Buster

I need to stop clicking on this thread.

----------


## shakalaka

Wearing a Friday on a Friday....

----------


## BokCh0y

Thursdays watch posted on Friday:

----------


## Ukyo8

> Attachment 84651



Did you use black tea or coffee?

----------


## SJW

> Wearing a Friday on a Friday....



How do you like it? I always thought theyre cool styling.

----------


## shakalaka

> How do you like it? I always thought they’re cool styling.



I quite like it. Bought it in Dubai in 2015 along with that Rolex posted above. Been robust with no issues and definitely has wrist presence. I think was around $1600 new but can be had for under $1K in the used market now so keep a look out. If interest I saw someone selling one on another forums and can send you a link.

----------


## ercchry

Love the low key Aston reveal... we really have to start a pool for your car ownerships  :ROFL!:

----------


## SJW

> Did you use black tea or coffee?



Black coffee. I wait until it’s evaporated somewhat so it’s realky dark. I already tore this watch apart I didn’t like it.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Black coffee. I wait until it’s evaporated somewhat so it’s realky dark. I already tore this watch apart I didn’t like it.



How come the hands got darker than the dial? were they in for the same amount of time?

----------


## SJW

I soaked the hands in the coffee. I hand applied the coffee to the indices as it’s easier than cleaning the dial around them. It was more of an experiment and I didn’t like the way it ended up. I turned it into the watch on the previous page on Nato strap

----------


## shakalaka

> Love the low key Aston reveal... we really have to start a pool for your car ownerships



Haha. Although not intentional in the beginning, I thought someone might catch it. lol. I got one of my grails so I am good for some time now so a pool now would not be of much benefit. Haha.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Thursdays watch posted on Friday:



Much want. Absolutely love the watch, and am looking to get a Sub very soon to use as a daily. I've always wanted one as its something I can wear at work, and also rock on the weekend. Finding I really don't wear my Datejust too much as I feel its too flashy.

----------


## SJW

My favourite in collection

----------


## hurrdurr

Switched to leather strap

----------


## BokCh0y

> Much want. Absolutely love the watch, and am looking to get a Sub very soon to use as a daily. I've always wanted one as its something I can wear at work, and also rock on the weekend. Finding I really don't wear my Datejust too much as I feel its too flashy.



I love this watch. MY DD for just about everything!!! Love the Datejust too, but find it's more for formal functions or basically when you're wearing a suit, but that's just me though.

- - - Updated - - -




> My favourite in collection



 :Drool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Switched to leather strap



The leather strap looks great. How do you like the Tudors? I was looking at a Tudor 76200.

----------


## statick



----------


## rage2



----------


## hurrdurr

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The leather strap looks great. How do you like the Tudors? I was looking at a Tudor 76200.



I like it - it's great for every day use. I did nick the bezel slightly however so it's been driving me crazy

----------


## 3drian

Not quite a Rolex but Ive been really liking this Seiko 5, Been avoiding metal straps for probably 5 years. Not sure what I was thinking.

----------


## ercchry

Uh... metal. This showed up from watch gang this month. I canceled, just not worth it after fx and customs. Promptly shelfed it till I can figure out a leather strap... which should be fun with the silly lug design.


Mmm... nato, early for Friday... but probably not gonna be able to do this with the weather tomorrow!

----------


## heavyfuel

Well it ain't Friday and I'm bored. Here's my best Fossil lol $82 to find out the exact same info as someone who paid 10K+....

----------


## ercchry

> But somehow I'm the idiot? Ok.



Well I mean... I don’t see an image  :ROFL!:

----------


## heavyfuel

> Well I mean... I don’t see an image



You know what time it is!

----------


## taemo

rocking this for the past couple of weeks as we are part of this Global Challenge for step counts.


i like this as phone calls and txt message notifications gets also pushed on the watch plus it was free

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## SJW



----------


## yobi5888



----------


## SJW



----------


## heavyfuel

> 



That's what I'm talking about, no need to spend 4 and 5 digits to try and feel important lol 

Yeah, it's Monday, but I DGAF haha!

----------


## ReasonOne

Didn't get to post this until today, but figured - what the hell.

Here’s one right out of the storage... my trusty 1971 Bulova Accutron N1 wristwatch. I love this piece and it immediately brings me back to my youth. I get compliments on it all the time, and it has proven to be an extremely reliable piece especially given its age. Also dig the retro look.

*so back in ‘71, Gold was not even remotely expensive as it is today. So some of the upper models have 18k gold components, face and backing, or wrist band. This model has 14 k plating, but a 10k backing and some 10k components (some of which are rolled gold)*

All I need is a 70s power suit with the big lapels and I am good to go lol

----------


## ercchry

It showed up on a Friday  :dunno: 

Pretty impressed with the build quality for the price

----------


## 03ozwhip

> It showed up on a Friday 
> 
> Pretty impressed with the build quality for the price



That's really good looking. What are the details, I've never heard of it 
@ercchry

----------


## ercchry

> That's really good looking. What are the details, I've never heard of it 
> @ercchry



Was on the watch gang wheel, think it cost me $200usd? (Shipping included, no duty/customs). Auto with coated mineral glass... pretty basic. Only a 40mm width, but pretty decent thickness which wears well. Quiet movement too

Edit: was more like $125USD since I had some points already. Think the wheel is a better value than subscription especially since you get to pick the watches

----------


## blitz

Always loved this Airboss, finally picked it up this week.

----------


## ercchry

Loving this dial, and the strap more than I thought... also came with a black leather one for less bling

----------


## statick

Axis powers...

----------


## taemo

Been GASsing on a Seiko turtle lately even though I dont like big watches. anyone with one and enjoying it?

----------


## roopi

.

----------


## C4S

Asian style ...

----------


## Buster

> Asian style ...



you might want to see a doctor about that toe angle situation

----------


## little_wan

Yay night shift...

----------


## C4S

> you might want to see a doctor about that toe angle situation



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :Big Grin: 
I have been asking this question for a long time .. why Asian like to take pictures like that... with that angle .. so I better try that too!  :crazy nut:

----------


## statick

> Been GASsing on a Seiko turtle lately even though I dont like big watches. anyone with one and enjoying it?



While I don’t own one, I will say that it wears smaller than the measurements would suggest because of its cushion case.

----------


## rage2

Late.

----------


## SJW



----------


## statick



----------


## C4S

My 15 yr old Sub! Rarely wear especially last 10 year, but seems like beyonders like Rolex.. :crazy nut: 

The trend now is going back to smaller watch, wouldn't mind to wear it.  :Burn Out: 

Probably the only investment I have that the Value been go up near 3 times ...  :Angel:

----------


## roopi

> Probably the only investment I have that the Value been go up near 3 times ...



I regret not pulling the trigger on a Daytona 5 years ago. Prices just keep going up.

----------


## Sorath



----------


## C4S

> I regret not pulling the trigger on a Daytona 5 years ago. Prices just keep going up.




Well, me too, but 5/6 year ago, Daytona was way too small for the trend .. 40mm Chrono .. :Shock:  needed the Deepsea back then! The New Daytona does "look" a touch bigger with the new Bezel, but still small..  :Shock:

----------


## SJW



----------


## BokCh0y



----------


## ReasonOne

Im late on posting, but I did wear this last night and have worn it this morning while camping.

Not a very common sight, but its a Mido Multifort Powerwind circa 1958. 17 jewels. Started pulling my older pieces out from long term storage and testing them out. Ive recent plenty of compliments on this. Question to watch gurus.. Ive had a few people comment about the patina/wear on the face - both positive and negative. Mechanically, its in good order... but I have mixed feelings on whether to repair the face or leave it as is to preserve it for posteritys sake. Lets see how good you look when youre over 60 years old lol

Thoughts?

----------


## little_wan

> I’m late on posting, but I did wear this last night and have worn it this morning while camping.
> 
> Not a very common sight, but it’s a Mido Multifort Powerwind circa 1958. 17 jewels. Started pulling my older pieces out from long term storage and testing them out. I’ve recent plenty of compliments on this. Question to watch gurus.. I’ve had a few people comment about the patina/wear on the face - both positive and negative. Mechanically, it’s in good order... but I have mixed feelings on whether to repair the face or leave it as is to preserve it for posterity’s sake. Let’s see how good you look when you’re over 60 years old lol
> 
> Thoughts?



Awesome piece! I'm no guru or expert, but IMO it would probably cost more to restore the dial than the monetary value of the watch, so I'd only do it if you would enjoy the watch more. But otherwise keep it as is because it certainly has a lot of character!

----------


## ReasonOne

This is a 1975 Bulova Accutron N5 wristwatch with day window and 218 movement. Its been in storage for a long time and a fresh battery brought it back to perfect working order! Wore it today and will wear it for a few more days to confirm its accuracy.


Im finally starting to dig into my collection.

----------


## blitz

Ive leave it, its unique.

I took a shot this morning and forgot to post it:

----------


## C4S

" Hunk!  :Big Grin:  with improvement!

----------


## tirebob

> I’ve leave it, it’s unique.
> 
> I took a shot this morning and forgot to post it:



I love the Ocean Star! Mido really is an incredible watch level for the value...I have the 600 version of this watch myself.

----------


## ReasonOne

I’m glad to see there are a few Mido fans on here! I’ve got a small collection of older Midos and have contemplated getting into the newer models. What are your thoughts on the quality for the money on the newer models? I’ll remember to post more of them when time permits.

----------


## Lex350



----------


## Team_Mclaren

I'll kick off the friday


» Click image for larger version

----------


## little_wan



----------


## Sorath



----------


## SJW



----------


## taemo

^cool what mods are you doing right now, just trying different bezels?

----------


## SJW

Working on a couple watches right now.

This one is all custom
https://imgur.com/gallery/LjQA764

The only thing seiko about this watch is the dial.

This one is for my Dads 75th birthday.

https://imgur.com/gallery/d2t79pV

Both have regulated NH36 movements in them. I have a probably 3 or 4 other SKX watches in various states.

----------


## littledan

Anyone know where I can get reasonable priced skx007 bezel gaskets? Mine shit the bed.

----------


## SJW

I have one for you.

----------


## C4S

> 




Lovely DB11!!  :Love:  :Drool:

----------


## SJW



----------


## blitz



----------


## killramos

Felt like a day for something fun...



Edit: is there away around the beyond photo attachment potato filter that I was making fun of 
@rage2
 for before?

This photo looks like trash after the upload. Do we know the specs on resolution where it won’t do a shitty job on the resize?

----------


## shakalaka

Only way around would be to host it on a different site all together. Photobucket I used to use but since it went paid I don't bother anymore. The beyond system is quite old and like you said kills the quality. That's why I stopped bothering to post pics for the most part lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Liking the omegas and Seikos guys! Or whatever you identify as.

----------


## SJW

> Liking the omegas and Seikos guys! Or whatever you identify as.



I have a seiko problem.

----------


## blitz

> I have a seiko problem.



Can I see that second one from the bottom? I want to get an skx to mod this winter.

Double feature, this came in the mail today:

----------


## D'z Nutz

I love domed crystals, but I'm certain I'd crack it.

----------


## taemo

> Can I see that second one from the bottom? I want to get an skx to mod this winter.
> 
> Double feature, this came in the mail today:



nice looking watch, very leigble!

if you need the tools to mod watches, let me know, all my tools are sitting in a box since I dont have time for mod watches right now

----------


## SJW

> Can I see that second one from the bottom? I want to get an skx to mod this winter.
> 
> Double feature, this came in the mail today:



This is what I have for now. https://i.imgur.com/hRv1H32.jpg

I can get more shots Monday as it’s at my office. I’d sell it if interested. The crystal ia domed with purple AR. Movement is NH35.

----------


## tirebob

> Can I see that second one from the bottom? I want to get an skx to mod this winter.
> 
> Double feature, this came in the mail today:



I like the Mido line a lot! I have an amazing local connect on Mido if you ever are looking. Really good deals!

----------


## ReasonOne

Taken last night before midnight!

Another classic from the archives. A vintage early 1970s Helbros 17 jewel wristwatch with 10k gold case.

----------


## blitz

> I like the Mido line a lot! I have an amazing local connect on Mido if you ever are looking. Really good deals!



I found this one used, but I’ve dealt with Ryan @ Bezelhouse whose awesome for Mido and Seiko.

----------


## Skyline_Addict

My new Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 01 in Black Ceramic.

----------


## rage2



----------


## Disoblige

It's Friday!



My AP knock-off  :ROFL!:

----------


## SJW



----------


## muse017

tgif!!

----------


## C4S

Still one of my favorite in many years ..  :Love: 

Too bad, been discontinued …

----------


## taemo

> Still one of my favorite in many years .. 
> 
> Too bad, been discontinued …



dumb question but how do you read the time?

----------


## muse017

> dumb question but how do you read the time?



Not exactly sure, but looks like a JL reverso?

----------


## digi355

> tgif!!



Love that watch! If you ever grow tierd of it, PM me.

----------


## C4S

> dumb question but how do you read the time?



Check my phone..... :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## Kg810

> It's Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> My AP knock-off



Hello fellow baller. Casioak ftw  :Pimpin':

----------


## JordanLotoski



----------


## npham

Love the fluted crown. Is that gold? Hard to tell the colour - could be green/gold or steel/black.

----------


## shakalaka

It looks same as the one I have and if so, it's a fluted 14K white gold bezel with a blue dial. The way the blue dial is, it gives a different shade in different lighting. It's quite nice actually. They do come in other colours such as black so that could be it too.

----------


## C4S

> Hello fellow baller. Casioak ftw



Wow .. it looks nice! I am big G shock fan .. (still temping to buy the "metal" one) 

Did you get it in Calgary? mind to share where? Thx.

----------


## taemo

> Check my phone.....



I was hoping the rotor would tell you the minute and the wheel the hour  :ROFL!:

----------


## Kg810

> Wow .. it looks nice! I am big G shock fan .. (still temping to buy the "metal" one) 
> 
> Did you get it in Calgary? mind to share where? Thx.



This was my first G Shock since like Jr high. I was always planning on getting a square G Shock and also considered the metal ones as well, but when this came out it was too hard not to jump on it.

I bought it at The Bay during Bay day sale (30% off) so it was something like $90. The Bay didn't even have the black or black and white on their website at the time, but a few people posted online that they carried them so I tried my luck at the downtown Bay and bought the last one.

Keep an eye on Amazon as it seems like a few people were able to buy it there.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Correct, but with black dial






> It looks same as the one I have and if so, it's a fluted 14K white gold bezel with a blue dial. The way the blue dial is, it gives a different shade in different lighting. It's quite nice actually. They do come in other colours such as black so that could be it too.

----------


## Disoblige

> This was my first G Shock since like Jr high. I was always planning on getting a square G Shock and also considered the metal ones as well, but when this came out it was too hard not to jump on it.
> 
> I bought it at The Bay during Bay day sale (30% off) so it was something like $90. The Bay didn't even have the black or black and white on their website at the time, but a few people posted online that they carried them so I tried my luck at the downtown Bay and bought the last one.
> 
> Keep an eye on Amazon as it seems like a few people were able to buy it there.



Whoa nice. I didn't know you could get it here. A friend got it got me in Japan. Thinnest G-Shock ever made presently.

----------


## flipstah

> It's Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> My AP knock-off



Oof that's nice. Any details on the model? Does it do world time as well?

----------


## Disoblige

> Oof that's nice. Any details on the model? Does it do world time as well?



GA-2100 series. Yes it does world time.

----------


## A790

> GA-2100 series. Yes it does world time.



the Casioak!

----------


## C4S

> This was my first G Shock since like Jr high. I was always planning on getting a square G Shock and also considered the metal ones as well, but when this came out it was too hard not to jump on it.
> 
> I bought it at The Bay during Bay day sale (30% off) so it was something like $90. The Bay didn't even have the black or black and white on their website at the time, but a few people posted online that they carried them so I tried my luck at the downtown Bay and bought the last one.
> 
> Keep an eye on Amazon as it seems like a few people were able to buy it there.



Thx you! 

I can't find it from the bay site... But ordered something else ...😅

----------


## little_wan

Seiko from the 70's!

----------


## statick

> Correct, but with black dial



... And the much more appropriate, or so in my opinion, Jubilee bracelet.



Im happy to finally have one of these on my wrist.



- - - Updated - - -




> Thx you! 
> 
> I can't find it from the bay site... But ordered something else ...



As they say on the Internet, pics or it didn’t happen...

----------


## SJW



----------


## 03ozwhip

> ... And the much more appropriate, or so in my opinion, Jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to finally have one of these on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Cant tell in the pic what it is...too dark.

----------


## Disoblige

AP knock-off #2  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

Sorry for the thread jacking, but all you watch guys should check out the foodbank fundraiser thread... We were donated a great watch as part of the giveaway! Check it out and come make a small donation to be part of it!

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/411...ank-Fundraiser!!

----------


## C4S

Poor man Nautilus !  :Angel:

----------


## yobi5888



----------


## C4S

> 



 :I'd Hit it!:  :Shock:  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## 03ozwhip

Been a while since I posted this one.

----------


## A790

Okay, wrist shot Thrusday.

----------


## blitz



----------


## taemo



----------


## rage2

Post got stuck in limbo last night. Since it’s all about Ford v Ferrari lately...

----------


## C4S

Childhood memory is so great .. 

Bought another one of this amazing "retro" G shock!  :Big Grin: 

Like them more than any Rolex ..  :ROFL!:

----------


## Skyline_Addict

> Post got stuck in limbo last night. Since it’s all about Ford v Ferrari lately...



Nice Monaco!

----------


## statick

> Cant tell in the pic what it is...too dark.



My apologies for missing this. It’s nothing too fancy, but a little hard to come by, so I picked it up when I had the chance... a Bulova Oceanongrapher “Devil Diver” Limited Edition Reissue. There’s a non-LE which is a contemporary iteration of this watch, but the LE is a one-to-one remake with only an updated movement (Selitta SW-200). Upon comparison, it also has much better fit & finish than the non-LE. I’ll post another picture, with better lighting, when I get a chance.



And from earlier today...

----------


## 03ozwhip

Just picked up this lightly modded Seiko SKX007. I'm going to change it up a bit still, but I like it the way it is.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Haven't wore this one in a while, forgot how much I loved it

----------


## Skyline_Addict

Christmas present.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome Casio.

----------


## C4S

> Haven't wore this one in a while, forgot how much I loved it



Love the Portuguese 7 ! Awesome dressy watch! Great taste!

- - - Updated - - -




> Christmas present.



Awesome! I bought that as my Christmas gift too!  :Clap:

----------


## 91_Integz

Christmas present to myself!

----------


## 997TT

Beauty. Im rocking the batman tonight.

----------


## 91_Integz

> Beauty. I’m rocking the batman tonight.



 :thumbs up: 
Lucky enough to buy from AD?

----------


## 997TT

Yup Got it from JVair earlier this year. Lucky!

----------


## 91_Integz

> Yup Got it from JVair earlier this year. Lucky!



Lucky indeed! That's where I picked up mine as well - lucky to find it in stock...amazing what they may have in the back if you ask!

----------


## Sorath

Wasnt today but thought it was a great picture  :Love:

----------


## C4S

Been eyeing on a classic German manual watch for a while, but can't afford a $30k + ALS .. 

So, finally picked up a Stowa! : )
(Close call between Nomos)

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Wasn’t today but thought it was a great picture



 
@Sorath

I've never seen one of those wall clocks, is it an actual rolex or am I just out of the loop? Where did you get it?

----------


## Sorath

> @Sorath
> 
> I've never seen one of those wall clocks, is it an actual rolex or am I just out of the loop? Where did you get it?




Naw it’s not authentic. I believe they still only make the one authentic one still. Ordered online for a buddy a couple years back. PM me if interested which site.

----------


## Disoblige

Wonder why doesn't Rolex make a skeleton dial Submariner or other. If you look up the custom designed ones, they look great!

----------


## C4S

> Wonder why doesn't Rolex make a skeleton dial Submariner or other. If you look up the custom designed ones, they look great!



Oh no... They won't do it...

This is what they do....

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.res...s%3fformat=amp

----------


## 997TT

I had a la Montoya but ended up flipping it when it shot up on the secondary mkt. would’ve been sweet to keep it

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I had a la Montoya but ended up flipping it when it shot up on the secondary mkt. would’ve been sweet to keep it



That's pretty awesome. How long did you have it before you flipped it? I'm not up on prices of these, what were they going for at AD?

----------


## 997TT

Listed it in chrono24 the minute I got it. Haha. Took about 3 weeks to sell. 
If was pricey for what is essentially a custom SS Daytona but I liked the way it looked. But when I saw resale prices I’m like cya. I’ll put that money towards other watches.

----------


## SJW



----------


## ercchry

Grabbed this for cheap, kinda neat with the solar. Like it more than I thought. Probably thanks to adding the nato

----------


## blitz

Grabbed this from Bezel House in the fall.

----------


## taemo

> Grabbed this from Bezel House in the fall.



nice, is that stock or modified? i like that dial and hands, my favourite on seiko.
if i end up buying a watch this year, it would be a turtle or sumo

----------


## blitz

It's stock. Was a special edition of the SPB series, it's in between the Samurai/Turtle and the super fancy ones. A lot sleeker on the wrist than a turtle.

----------


## Sky

Picked it up yesterday! So happy with it.

----------


## shakalaka

Excited to get my two new incoming units..sort of an impulse buy on both really. One Rolex Datejust 2 with fluted bezel, two tone in Rose Gold and Sterling Sliver. Then the second a Tag Heuer Formula 1 Aston Martin limited edition to go with my car. Looking forward!  :Smilie:

----------


## C4S

Poor man Bridge ...  :Wink:

----------


## shakalaka

Matching to the car.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Matching to the car.



I hope you're keeping that Austin bro lol nice watch though, I really like that. I guess it's a quartz version?

----------


## shakalaka

> I hope you're keeping that Austin bro lol nice watch though, I really like that. I guess it's a quartz version?




Yes, it is a quartz. That's the only shitty part to be honest. With this one I broke my rule of never spending more than $500 on a quartz watch by quite a bit but I really wanted an Aston Martin Tag. They only make two; this and an automatic version which is the Heuer 01 Aston Martin. Since I already have the 'regular' Heuer 01, I didn't want to get pretty much the same thing with Aston Martin in it. So this was my only choice.

----------


## ercchry

MN style straps are comfy

----------


## CarlLester

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I was looking through my drawer and found a couple of watches I haven't worn for ages because I've been too cheap to pay for service. Anyone had any good experience locally for watch service?

I am looking to get a Panerai 112 serviced in addition to main spring replaced. Also need to get a regular service on an Omega Planet Ocean that is running slow. I've resigned myself to the fact that I likely have to send them off but wanted to ask here before I do.

Thanks!

----------


## C4S

Keep suggesting this Sistem 51 last week at the " $500 budget watch" ... 

End up couldn't resist to buy one ..  :thumbs up:

----------


## SJW



----------


## C4S

:Clap:  :Clap: 

Finally bought my first Orient, the poor man GS from Japan! 

It is nice! beautiful dial, smooth & nice polish bracelet (say Rolex/Cartier level, but not GS yet) perfect size @ 41mm.. and under $200!  :Shock: 

(Too bad, I forgot to use the 7% off coupon :Frown:  )

----------


## C4S

Well....digged out my near 20 yr old Oris.. 

With stock market now, better wear old watch..

----------


## SJW



----------


## civic_stylez



----------


## blitz



----------


## killramos

> 



Classy!

----------


## taemo

nice, you swapped the bezel and the hands?
looks very clean compared to the stock orange monster

----------


## blitz

I got NXN Mods to do it, super reasonable pricing and awesome work.

Hands, Bezel insert and double domed sapphire.

----------


## statick

Nice top hat on the SKX. I can certainly appreciate the tasteful mods to Seikos, but I don’t think it’s something I’d get into doing.

A few days late...

----------


## taemo

> Attachment 89740



what model watch was that before? don't know what's that on the left side?
what glass did you use as well?





> I got NXN Mods to do it, super reasonable pricing and awesome work.
> 
> Hands, Bezel insert and double domed sapphire.



sweet, are they Calgary based?

----------


## SJW

> what model watch was that before? don't know what's that on the left side?
> what glass did you use as well?



This is a custom watch case with a helium escape valve. It was an SKX 007 but even the movement I swapped out for an NH36 that is regulated and keeps time as good as my rolex does. The glass is a top hat style from DW watches. It's also sapphire. Hands are omega style. So basically the only thing on this watch that is original is the dial and bezel insert.

----------


## C4S

That is ..interesting! 

I love to swap the bracelet to Leather, nato, rubber, or other steel bracelet all the time, (scratch the back of watches lots) but never think of swapping the hands or cases! 

Any good "watch master" to do that in Calgary? (even Alberta)

----------


## SJW

> That is ..interesting! 
> 
> I love to swap the bracelet to Leather, nato, rubber, or other steel bracelet all the time, (scratch the back of watches lots) but never think of swapping the hands or cases! 
> 
> Any good "watch master" to do that in Calgary? (even Alberta)



I only do SKX watches. I've done a dozen or so. Been playing around with eta 2824 movements lately.

----------


## statick

Walter at Europa Watch in West Edmonton Mall is aces.

----------


## Pacman



----------


## blitz

Nice, rarely see grand seikos.

Lumtec B6 Auto still going strong after 8ish years:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

That grand Seiko is hella nice.

Rocking the seamaster today.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## statick

Nice Commander’s Watch and discontinued GS!

----------


## Pacman



----------


## roopi

Great looking Zenith.

----------


## C4S

Good to see this thread keeps going on with Covid hurting us .. 

Still, if people ask me my favorite brand, not the Big 3 but Corum!  :Love: 

I bet young members here wont know Corum .. but 40+ year old man likes me..  :crazy nut:

----------


## statick

Well, I’m definitely younger than 40, but I know Corum... I’m not sure if I should be offended or not! Interesting choice, either way. And that’s certainly a sharp Zenith!

Since we’re all locked up for the next little bit, I thought I’d share a wristshot in action from last week (apologies for the crappy photos, they’re screenshots from video)...

----------


## D'z Nutz

Haha, now that's a good wrist shot, U!

----------


## C4S

> 



Sweet! I kind of like their Old Logo more than their current one ...

----------


## statick

Thanks D, share a wristshot why don’t you?

----------


## statick



----------


## civicHB



----------


## Pacman

- - - Updated - - -




> 



First Omega in Space? I had one of those a few years ago and foolishly sold it. I got annoyed trying to find 19mm x 16mm straps and that was the end of it for me. Of course a week later I found an awesome strap in that size available.

----------


## little_wan

Waiting for the pandemic to hit our hospitals

----------


## civicHB

Yes the FOIS. The strap sizing is frustrating but will try it on an 18mm one first. Will probably pay for a high end strap in 19mm as this watch is awesome. Ticks all the boxes for me.




> First Omega in Space? I had one of those a few years ago and foolishly sold it. I got annoyed trying to find 19mm x 16mm straps and that was the end of it for me. Of course a week later I found an awesome strap in that size available.

----------


## Pacman

> Yes the FOIS. The strap sizing is frustrating but will try it on an 18mm one first. Will probably pay for a high end strap in 19mm as this watch is awesome. Ticks all the boxes for me.



Check out the Rios1931 Chicago or New York (one has white stitching and the other matching). They are shell cordovan and come in 19mm x 16mm and are the same look as the factory strap for a fraction of the price. Rios1931 makes private label straps for Omega and other swiss brands.

----------


## statick



----------


## ercchry

Anyone else’s wrists feeling a little empty since WFH?

----------


## INITIALD



----------


## statick

A One!? Solid...





> Anyone else’s wrists feeling a little empty since WFH?



Not I!

----------


## shakalaka

Damn...couldn't get the new pic to upload so here's an old shot. lol

----------


## blitz

Kickstarter acquisition. Super happy with it.

----------


## statick



----------


## civic_stylez

Tissot T Race.

----------


## C4S

Ops...

Don't even know it it Friday...been stuck at home for 3 week... :Frown:  :facepalm: 

Another budget watch... :Smilie:

----------


## SJW

I just painted new aged Lume. Was practicing my dial work.

----------


## Skyline_Addict

My Black Ceramic Carrera 01.

----------


## Pacman

haven't been wearing a watch much these days.

----------


## Sorath

love love love the grand seiko

----------


## SJW



----------


## ScCab

Love the GS

----------


## C4S

Oh, it is Friday! 

Been so bored at home for weeks  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head: , so swapping straps .....

My 15 yr old Sub, I rarely wear as it is a touch too small, but with a diff strap, it doesn't look too small now..  :Wink: (and big watch trend is gone...)

----------


## Pacman

> Oh, it is Friday! 
> 
> Been so bored at home for weeks , so swapping straps .....
> 
> My 15 yr old Sub, I rarely wear as it is a touch too small, but with a diff strap, it doesn't look too small now.. (and big watch trend is gone...)



I don't think that looks small at all. There are some that would suggest not to go any bigger than that.

----------


## Kg810

What up GS fam (pic not taken yesterday haha) 




> haven't been wearing a watch much these days. 
> 
> Attachment 91281







> Love the GS

----------


## Pacman

> What up GS fam (pic not taken yesterday haha)



That's my favorite model. Can't find them anymore.

----------


## C4S

> That's my favorite model. Can't find them anymore.



Is it in black? Ceremic?

----------


## Pacman

> Is it in black? Ceremic?



Blue dial. Regular steel. Limited edition

----------


## C4S

> Blue dial. Regular steel. Limited edition



So, just reflection to make it look black I guess..

Oh, I believe I saw that GS, very nice, still a touch small to me.. just somehow look black in the photo, so make me wonder.

----------


## Pacman

> So, just reflection to make it look black I guess..
> 
> .



I think it's the way they polish the watch. Gets a mirror like reflection that makes it look black. I've seen them in brown dials and silver dials with the same mosaic pattern. All limited edition.

----------


## C4S

I love the brown Dial, very unique, blue is nice, but most brands offer blue dial.
Green, red, brown, snow, even cream dial from GS is amazing...��

----------


## speedog

Just a mere $18,000,000...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Just a mere $18,000,000...



Fuck is that ugly

----------


## ercchry

Grab a birthday present for myself... then promptly ordered a bunch of straps to get it off of the metal bracelet, I’m liking this grey one right now... thought I’d like the carrera style black w/red stitching more but this pulls better colour out of the dial

----------


## SJW



----------


## civicHB

\nice. Like the race strap




> Grab a birthday present for myself... then promptly ordered a bunch of straps to get it off of the metal bracelet, I’m liking this grey one right now... thought I’d like the carrera style black w/red stitching more but this pulls better colour out of the dial

----------


## civic_stylez

> Fuck is that ugly



Yes it is... Floyd Mayweather has one (or the only one..im not sure.) Jacob and Co is hit or miss.. the new Jacob and Co Bugatti Chiron Tourbillon is nice though...

----------


## ercchry

Smart watch: still hilarious, resting HR of 41bpm too!  :ROFL!:

----------


## SJW



----------


## ercchry

Enjoyed the gold one so much I just had to get a more “adventure focused” design when they went on sale again... and adventures means... Breitling Emergency? With customized data fields.

But fun fact, you can only have one wear os watch paired with an iPhone at a time (factory reset to switch them) so now I’m looking at androids... what a slippery slope this has turned into  :ROFL!: 

All so I can have an office and weekend specific smart watch, that also decreases the time I actually wear really watches... WFH has been weird

----------


## Pacman



----------


## SJW



----------


## statick

A classic Marinemaster... very slick, indeed! It’s been a while since I’ve seen one. Enjoy the wrist candy, gents, and have an enjoyable weekend.

----------


## shakalaka

> Attachment 91795
> 
> Enjoyed the gold one so much I just had to get a more adventure focused design when they went on sale again... and adventures means... Breitling Emergency? With customized data fields.
> 
> But fun fact, you can only have one wear os watch paired with an iPhone at a time (factory reset to switch them) so now Im looking at androids... what a slippery slope this has turned into 
> 
> All so I can have an office and weekend specific smart watch, that also decreases the time I actually wear really watches... WFH has been weird



What kind of smartwatch is this that you can also change the bezels off as opposed to just the inside screen?

----------


## ercchry

> What kind of smartwatch is this that you can also change the bezels off as opposed to just the inside screen?



Huh? This is two watches... both fossil gen 5s in two different designs

----------


## statick

A day late, but, thankfully, not a dollar short...

----------


## shakalaka

> Huh? This is two watches... both fossil gen 5s in two different designs



Oh nvm then. For some reason I thought it was some sort of a modular smart watch.

----------


## C4S

Can't afford $85K watch ... 

So ... $85 homage!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kJUMP

just picked this up on the weekend. updated yacht-master with 3235 movement  :crazy nut:

----------


## BokCh0y

> A day late, but, thankfully, not a dollar short...



What's the one with the purple-ish face? It looks real good. Close ups please!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> just picked this up on the weekend. updated yacht-master with 3235 movement



Congratulations!!! That is fucking hot!!!

----------


## Pacman

> What's the one with the purple-ish face? It looks real good. Close ups please!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! That is fucking hot!!!



Appears to be a Grand Seiko based on the case and bracelet?

----------


## C4S

A bit late ... 

Nice to see people know and appreciate Grand Seiko here! They are stunning! 2/3 price of a Rolex, but 3/2 the fit/finish (Rolex's finishing is already great) 

Too bad many sexy looking Heritage collection are quite small at 38-40mm, I still prefer 41mm and up.

----------


## Pacman

> A bit late ... 
> 
> Nice to see people know and appreciate Grand Seiko here! They are stunning! 2/3 price of a Rolex, but 3/2 the fit/finish (Rolex's finishing is already great) 
> 
> Too bad many sexy looking Heritage collection are quite small at 38-40mm, I still prefer 41mm and up.



Is that the 42mm SBGR? I've got the same one but it has the older style dial. Think mine is SBGR099. I find it wears a bit big for me and prefer the 39mm size in these models.

----------


## statick

> Appears to be a Grand Seiko based on the case and bracelet?



Well spotted!





> What's the one with the purple-ish face? It looks real good. Close ups please!!!



It's the Grand Seiko SBGH269, the 2019 autumn limited edition from the Heritage Collection. Earlier this year, a friend of mine earned his first professional designation, and I told him there's only one way to commemorate. The 114060 in the picture is the one I got back in 2013 when I got my designation. Here are a few more pictures...





And since there's some Grand Seiko love happening, and in solidarity of my fellow Edmontonian, I thought I'd share a wristshot of mine, though I think I've got a number of them already in this thread. Have a good weekend everyone!

----------


## blitz

I took it on Friday, but then forgot to post.

----------


## shakalaka

Pulled this out of the box after a long time, forgot I still had it. Its the newer 44mm version of the Hydroconquest. Really like how it fits. Basically like it better than the Submariner I had due to the bigger size and better presence on my wrist.

----------


## C4S

> Pulled this out of the box after a long time, forgot I still had it. It’s the newer 44mm version of the Hydroconquest. Really like how it fits. Basically like it better than the Submariner I had due to the bigger size and better presence on my wrist.



The hydrocon is indeed one nice piece, very nice style, good fit and finish for it's price! Very tempting to get one when Bay had the sale. ^_^

----------


## little_wan

Adding to the GS love!

----------


## Justing

> The hydrocon is indeed one nice piece, very nice style, good fit and finish for it's price! Very tempting to get one when Bay had the sale. ^_^



I have the 41mm blue dial NON ceramic bezel in stock for 30% off!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Is Hublot still the coolest? Asking for SKR.

----------


## flipstah

> Adding to the GS love!



Ooof goals

----------


## C4S

Thx Justin! 

My first Longines! It is indeed very nice, this 42mm fits like 42mm (looks as big/bigger than My Seamaster 42mm, but much thinner!) Dark blue dial/bezel is easy to match too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## shakalaka

@Justing
 - I expect a commission outta this sale. Or at least a wicked deal on something. Haha.  :Angel:

----------


## tirebob

Wearing my beater Lum-Tec Combat B38 GMT most this week. Only quartz what I own. It honestly has to be one of my favourite wears just for all around comfort and no worries about dinging it.

----------


## Justing

Looks awesome, C4S. Thanks you again!




> @Justing
>  - I expect a commission outta this sale. Or at least a wicked deal on something. Haha.



lol, here's some rep. What better commission than clout!

----------


## SJW

Some home builds on a Friday.

----------


## MM99lude

It's a GMT kind of Friday!

----------


## SJW

> It's a GMT kind of Friday!



I love GMT watches. My next build when I can afford it is going to be a swiss ETA 2893 GMT build.

I have the Rolex GMT Master II and an explorer II GMT. I had this tudor when it first came out on leather but sold it. I kind of regret it.

----------


## civic_stylez

Oris Hangang Aquis LE.

----------


## MM99lude

> I love GMT watches. My next build when I can afford it is going to be a swiss ETA 2893 GMT build.
> 
> I have the Rolex GMT Master II and an explorer II GMT. I had this tudor when it first came out on leather but sold it. I kind of regret it.




Big fan of GMT's too. I also have a vanguard black rubber strap for it as well. It's a perfect daily piece. 

I've been on the list for a Master II in the same colour combo for a while now. That being said, the Tudor is just such a good value prop for an in-house movement, 70 hours of power reserve and true GMT functionality. Not to mention that it's COSC and the MT5652 looks verrrry similar to the 3285 in the Rolex. No matter what, I think this watch stays in the collection for a very long time.

----------


## ercchry

Tag Formula 1, Cal 5 on some honey leather with some super fast rally speed holes!

Probably should have bought a new phone before this... but oh well... waiting on a 5g iPhone now  :ROFL!:

----------


## JordanLotoski

Wish I could say this was mine....Friend just bought it and i stole it to wear on Wednesday

----------


## C4S

Royal Oak is stunning!

Jordan, was it just the photos, look like some scratches on the 26331? 


No Swiss...Japanese for me!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I really like this watch, with this grey pinstripe face more than any of the other variants. Didn't seem like it was worth a new thread but where do you keep an eye out for good used Tags. Chrono24 the place or are there others?

----------


## you&me

> Wish I could say this was mine....Friend just bought it and i stole it to wear on Wednesday



That's the one.  :Drool: 

The lighting makes it hard to tell - do you know the reference? Material & dial color?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Dude's wearing a Boxster on his wrist. AP so psycho.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Dude's wearing a Boxster on his wrist. AP so psycho.



know where one can insure that exotic watch?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> know where one can insure that exotic watch?



I wish I had a watch nice enough to get a tattoo to draw attention to it.

----------


## SJW



----------


## roopi

@SJW
 details on the model?

----------


## SJW

> @SJW
>  details on the model?



It’s a 6154 panerai bronzo clone with 6498 movement
Case from athaya vintage. Dial custom made. Hands double pencil
Assembled by me.

----------


## SJW

The dial wasn’t supposed to say panerai on it. Just blank. I got what I got. I may order a new one.

----------


## C4S

Friday, Snow, winter... Better go leather ...

----------


## vengie

> Attachment 94879



Wow.

This thing is amazing.
Details how one would go about building/ buying one?

----------


## SJW

> Wow.
> 
> This thing is amazing.
> Details how one would go about building/ buying one?



Money. Lots n lots of money.

Start with the case at athaya vintage. 

Movement from eBay. 

Hands from eBay. 

Dial custom made from some dude in Seattle.

https://youtu.be/ogkPQaF-vBc

----------


## roopi

> The dial wasnt supposed to say panerai on it. Just blank. I got what I got. I may order a new one.



Great looking watch. I'd lose the Pam dial though if you can get another.

----------


## SJW

> Great looking watch. I'd lose the Pam dial though if you can get another.



I just need to get another one done. Time n money. Buddy will give me a deal too because he fucked up.

----------


## SJW

> Great looking watch. I'd lose the Pam dial though if you can get another.



He’s makin me another one

----------


## C4S

Finally ....here!

Mini Tuna Grey...  :crazy nut: 

It is 43mm ...but it wears like a 40! Cute.

----------


## yobi5888

Unexpected incoming last week.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## rage2

Figure this is a good week to pull this guy out of storage.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Something a bit different than a heavy automatic. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## C4S

Ordered this think blue leather strap for my other watch, but does match that well, and just realized IWC lug is 21mm as well, try this strap on the little prince, and turn out pretty good! I am happy with it, like it more than the stock brown leather.  :Smilie:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Ordered this think blue leather strap for my other watch, but does match that well, and just realized IWC lug is 21mm as well, try this strap on the little prince, and turn out pretty good! I am happy with it, like it more than the stock brown leather.



Really cool 
@C4S

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Something a bit different than a heavy automatic. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



I like this one.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## vengie

^^^ Bro, Its Tuesday!

----------


## SJW

> ^^^ Bro, Its Tuesday!





But he's excited bro.

----------


## Ukyo8

> ^^^ Bro, Its Tuesday!



Tuesday, Wednesday, Sunday all feels the same haha

----------


## SJW

New dial coming to make this watch less reppy and more my own brand like the one above it. Fuck I just love bronze watches.

----------


## C4S

> New dial coming to make this watch less reppy and more my own brand like the one above it.



Sweet! 

Did you put the Bronze with "egg" for the effect? I just cleaned up my Bronze ( soak in coke ) and now looks too new and shinny, I wanna make it "oxidized" again, but dont want to over kill it.

----------


## SJW

> Sweet! 
> 
> Did you put the Bronze with "egg" for the effect? I just cleaned up my Bronze ( soak in coke ) and now looks too new and shinny, I wanna make it "oxidized" again, but dont want to over kill it.



I have a special compound to get that effect. I over did it the first time. I want to get the blackening compound next. If you want some green I can lend you some of this stuff. You just brush it on.

----------


## vengie

> New dial coming to make this watch less reppy and more my own brand like the one above it. Fuck I just love bronze watches.
> 
> Attachment 95585



You should post pics of this everyday.

----------


## SJW

Gimme money I build u one.

----------


## vengie

> Gimme money I build u one.



I'm afraid to ask how much....
But how much? lol

----------


## SJW

Could probably do one for around $900. That's me making no money.

----------


## C4S

> I have a special compound to get that effect. I over did it the first time. I want to get the blackening compound next. If you want some green I can lend you some of this stuff. You just brush it on.



Thx! I read online about the "egg method" and will probably give it a try .. if no good, use the "Coke" again ...lol

----------


## SJW

> Thx! I read online about the "egg method" and will probably give it a try .. if no good, use the "Coke" again ...lol



Look up JAX products for bronze. They work quite well. I may order the black/brown and give this watch more age.

----------


## SJW

New dial that will replace the other. How exciting.

----------


## MM99lude

No age on this vintage inspired piece.

----------


## C4S

Poor man Tuna!  :Wink:

----------


## littledan

Sick. Is that the 58 or the in-house 41mm? Im looking at the eta version of that watch.

----------


## MM99lude

Thanks! It’s the 58, which is also an in-house movement. The piece is great. The thinner profile ( and overall smaller size) makes a big difference over my 41mm GMT. It’s super comfortable and such an easy wearing piece. I’m usually not a big fan of no-date watches, but this sub finds its way onto my wrist most days.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## Sorath



----------


## Pacman

- - - Updated - - -




> 



love those linen dial tudors. Used to have the same watch but with the flat bezel and also used to have an old chrono with the linen.

----------


## swak

> Thanks! It’s the 58, which is also an in-house movement. The piece is great. The thinner profile ( and overall smaller size) makes a big difference over my 41mm GMT. It’s super comfortable and such an easy wearing piece. I’m usually not a big fan of no-date watches, but this sub finds its way onto my wrist most days.



Where did you find that piece? I almost picked one up in Edmonton (random jewelry store no idea where haha). Looks great.

----------


## littledan

Wow that linen dial looks sick with the fluted bezel whats the damage on that?

----------


## SJW



----------


## ercchry



----------


## C4S

Poor man Hulk ...  :Shock: 

(Indeed, it looks and wear better than the R's hulk ... :Wink:  )

----------


## little_wan

Throwing a quartz in today

----------


## littledan

Friday!

----------


## SJW

This was built by me for me. I think I did a pretty good job. 
Real men who cant swim prefer helium escape valves.

----------


## Ukyo8

Santa was good

----------


## SJW

> Santa was good




Sweet watch. My next watch will be a Tudor chrono.

----------


## taemo

> Santa was good



sweet, BB58 looks so nice!
BB36 and the GMT too, IMO better than Rolex.

----------


## Gman.45

> sweet, BB58 looks so nice!
> BB36 and the GMT too, IMO better than Rolex.



Over the years I've begun to agree. Great watch BTW, something about the outside of the bezel makes it look uncluttered or maybe a bit more of a simpler design than that of the Submariner. I lika da juice, very nice. Might park my 50th Sub I've had for years now, and this watch would be in the running for certain, so plus another to the club.

edit - I'm looking for an excellent condition Omega Seamaster, and a Tag Aquaracer pre in Green face/Green bezel, if anyone sees anything in their travels.

Man, my missus wants to kill you right now Ukyo, after swearing I'd stop spending like a drunken sailor post holidays for a bit, I can't stop coming back and looking at this pic of yours, it does so much more justice to the Tudor than stock pics online do. Well done Santa.

----------


## Gman.45

dbl post, stupid phone.

----------


## G-RS4

Not Friday but was inspired to post after seeing the Tudor Sub.

Here's my Tudor Submariner 7928.

----------


## Pacman

> Not Friday but was inspired to post after seeing the Tudor Sub.
> 
> Here's my Tudor Submariner 7928.



haven't seen a nice one of those in many years.

----------


## G-RS4

Received it from my father who bought it some time in the mid 60s.

----------


## Pacman

> Received it from my father who bought it some time in the mid 60s.



Do you know if that is the original bracelet? I don't think I've ever seen one on a jubilee before as most of the ones I've seen were on oyster bracelets. It looks quite nice on the jubilee.

----------


## G-RS4

> Do you know if that is the original bracelet? I don't think I've ever seen one on a jubilee before as most of the ones I've seen were on oyster bracelets. It looks quite nice on the jubilee.



It is the original bracelet that came with the watch.

----------


## littledan

Wow. That tudor sub is so sick!! The secondary market price on that these days has to be like 30k no?

----------


## SJW

> Wow. That tudor sub is so sick!! The secondary market price on that these days has to be like 30k no?



Probably fetch 10-12k

----------


## Gman.45

> Received it from my father who bought it some time in the mid 60s.



Fantastic. Not just a beautiful watch, but an heirloom. I have my grandfather's war watch (He flew Lancaster Bombers in WW2, mainly ferry pilot from Canada to England bases, but he flew combat as well), a British airman's "W-W-W" watch, which no longer works, so I have an heirloom too, just not as cool of a watch as yours. Again, that's fantastic G-RS4.

----------


## G-RS4

> Fantastic. Not just a beautiful watch, but an heirloom. I have my grandfather's war watch (He flew Lancaster Bombers in WW2, mainly ferry pilot from Canada to England bases, but he flew combat as well), a British airman's "W-W-W" watch, which no longer works, so I have an heirloom too, just not as cool of a watch as yours. Again, that's fantastic G-RS4.



It's definitely nice to have those passed down in the family, they hold more meaning. He's also got a couple Rolex from the 60s which I'll hopefully get my hands on one day. I believe they are both Datejusts. 

As for the value I really don't know. I'm not sure how accurate list prices on Chrono24 are, but the prices do show up in to the 30s. From what I've seen is that the most collectible ones have the gold chapter ring, pointed crown guards and the exclamation dot at the 6 hour marker. Mine has both the gold chapter ring and the pointed crown guards. As for the exclamation dot I believe it has this but I'm not 100% sure as it doesn't look as prominent as other examples I've seen. It looks like there's a dot there but it's definitely faded a bit. I've attached a better picture which shows the watch more clearly.

----------


## C4S

I used to think the Jubilee bracelet is only for old people .. but now I start to like it ...It is super comfy! ^_^ 

(well .. I am getting old ... over 40 year old.. senior Chinese ... I even dont mind some two-tone Rolex, how crazy!  :Shock: )

----------


## SJW

> I used to think the Jubilee bracelet is only for old people .. but now I start to like it ...It is super comfy! ^_^ 
> 
> (well .. I am getting old ... over 40 year old.. senior Chinese ... I even dont mind some two-tone Rolex, how crazy! )



I’d totally rock a 2 tone blusey sub.

----------


## statick

New ones to commemorate wife’s promotion...

----------


## C4S

> New ones to commemorate wifes promotion...
> 
> Attachment 97146
> Attachment 97147



 :Love:  :Love: 

Lovely! Nice to see Seiko lovers! Great choice, good taste!  :Clap:

----------


## SJW

GMT I’m a sucka for the GmT complications 
Jesus Christ the sun damage from fishing on my hands.

----------


## SJW

Ok so I initially tried to press for mineral glass to the caseback. I cracked three of them so I heated up the bronze and sweat the glass in there. Was fine for a few months but the back glass exploded in my watch box. It actually split the mineral glass in half. The one half is left in tact. So I’m going to sweat in another piece. Had to also design a caseback tool. Fucking 12 sided bull shit.

----------


## C4S

> Ok so I initially tried to press for mineral glass to the caseback. I cracked three of them so I heated up the bronze and sweat the glass in there. Was fine for a few months but the back glass exploded in my watch box. It actually split the mineral glass in half. The one half is left in tact. So I’m going to sweat in another piece. Had to also design a caseback tool. Fucking 12 sided bull shit.




Is the case opener DIY?

----------


## SJW

> Is the case opener DIY?



I just modeled one up and printed it. Yes DIY.

----------


## SJW

Fixed. Just need to swap dials. I shoulda taken the movement out to check for glass but fuck it if it piles up i'll put a nice movement in there.

----------


## civicHB

Lume  :Smilie:

----------


## C4S

Ops...forgot to post yesterday!

Poor man "Panda"! Not bad compare to ~$40k+ Daytona Panda, 40mm as well, not too small in 2021 !  :Wink:

----------


## tcon

> Fixed. Just need to swap dials. I shoulda taken the movement out to check for glass but fuck it if it piles up i'll put a nice movement in there.



Wow that's frickin cool, looks like something out of harry potter

----------


## SJW

Love this watch.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I'm not a big fan of this one but wife got it for me for Christmas a bunch of years ago, so I wear it once a year or so.

----------


## Buster

Anybody know where to go for Omegas around here? I'm looking at a Planet Ocean on joma, but not sure if a local AD can get in the same ballpark on price after exchange?

Or are there any good AD's in the US I should look at?

----------


## Pacman

Calgary Jewellers is the only Omega dealer left in Calgary if I'm not mistaken and they are getting strict on discounts. I doubt they will be able to touch what you can get a grey market watch from Joma or Ashford for.

If it's the PO GMT that you are looking for, my friend has a lightly used one on rubber strap for sale.

----------


## C4S

> Anybody know where to go for Omegas around here? I'm looking at a Planet Ocean on joma, but not sure if a local AD can get in the same ballpark on price after exchange?
> 
> Or are there any good AD's in the US I should look at?





Just go Calgary Jewelry, they are good! You won't get as much discount as "pre Covid", as price is sky rocketing due to Covid 19, but they should be able to offer some deal for you on non popular model such as the Planet Ocean. (unlike Moon watch, they are Hot models) 

If you order from Joma etc, with all the Tax/Duty/Handling fee, the price difference is usually few hundred buck to $1,000, it is not worth to buy from Grey Market, and when you buy local, if anything goes wrong, (warranty etc) they can help you to ship the watch for repair.  :Smilie:  

I once emailed the manufactory, they said they won't honor warranty for Joma. (anyone has experience here regarding to warranty work from Joma?)

----------


## Buster

> Just go Calgary Jewelry, they are good! You won't get as much discount as "pre Covid", as price is sky rocketing due to Covid 19, but they should be able to offer some deal for you on non popular model such as the Planet Ocean. (unlike Moon watch, they are Hot models) 
> 
> If you order from Joma etc, with all the Tax/Duty/Handling fee, the price difference is usually few hundred buck to $1,000, it is not worth to buy from Grey Market, and when you buy local, if anything goes wrong, (warranty etc) they can help you to ship the watch for repair.  
> 
> I once emailed the manufactory, they said they won't honor warranty for Joma. (anyone has experience here regarding to warranty work from Joma?)



What is causing prices to go up? Inflation? Or are there supply issues.

- - - Updated - - -




> Calgary Jewellers is the only Omega dealer left in Calgary if I'm not mistaken and they are getting strict on discounts. I doubt they will be able to touch what you can get a grey market watch from Joma or Ashford for.
> 
> If it's the PO GMT that you are looking for, my friend has a lightly used one on rubber strap for sale.



I was looking at this one

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch...21-01-001.html

----------


## C4S

> What is causing prices to go up? Inflation? Or are there supply issues.
> 
> 
> I was looking at this one
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch...21-01-001.html



I guess all of the above, and people could not go Vacation or so, so spend more money on watches ...

That Planet Ocean is nice! 

$4800 US, by the time landed to Calgary with tax/duty/fee/shipping, will be~ $7K, vs $8,400 MSRP here, you can ask to see what they can do.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pacman

> I once emailed the manufactory, they said they won't honor warranty for Joma. (anyone has experience here regarding to warranty work from Joma?)



Yes, it was fine. They covered the cost to send the watch back to them and paid to ship it back to me repaired.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Second on Calgary Jewelry, bought my Seamaster 007 and Oris Aquis from there, my friend setup the deal for me though and he buys 6-10 a year from them. So depends on who you know, a reaonsable deal can be have.

----------


## Buster

I've bought watches from CJ before...most recently my PAM.

I had a good experience. But I gotta be honest, I just don't put a ton of value into the "experience" or a "relationship" with a retailer. I don't think I put a ton of value into warranties either, for that matter.

----------


## CarlLester

I bought two Omegas from Continental Jewellers in Washington DC. This was about a decade ago though. But it was awesome. At the time the Canadian dollar was strong and the US/CDN pricing was such that you could take advantage. In addition with the discount they gave me, I was barely $4k Canadian for the two watches. Granted, one is a less popular model. But one is a Planet Ocean.

A little while later I think I remember reading that they got in trouble from Omega for their heavier discounting. They were the recommended dealer on timezone.com which is how I came to know about them.

----------


## killramos

Ive bought my omegas in the states but a buddy bought one form Calgary jewelry last year and was able to get them to move on price a lot. He came down from Edmonton to go to CJ because they had the best price.

----------


## Pacman

> I bought two Omegas from Continental Jewellers in Washington DC. This was about a decade ago though. But it was awesome. At the time the Canadian dollar was strong and the US/CDN pricing was such that you could take advantage. In addition with the discount they gave me, I was barely $4k Canadian for the two watches. Granted, one is a less popular model. But one is a Planet Ocean.
> 
> A little while later I think I remember reading that they got in trouble from Omega for their heavier discounting. They were the recommended dealer on timezone.com which is how I came to know about them.



the good old days when Jim from Continental would give you 30% off desirable models and 40% off ones that were not very popular. Unfortunately, Omega caught onto what he was doing and pulled the line from him.

----------


## CarlLester

> the good old days when Jim from Continental would give you 30% off desirable models and 40% off ones that were not very popular. Unfortunately, Omega caught onto what he was doing and pulled the line from him.



Haha - yes indeed. And thanks for confirming - I thought I remember hearing that, but my memory is terrible.

- - - Updated - - -

Speaking of my Planet Ocean - has anyone sent a watch to Omega service recently? I need to send mine, but I am hearing other people say don't bother right now as everything is backed up.

Also have one I need to send one to Panerai - I would imagine similar situation.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## SJW



----------


## C4S

Still one of my favorite brand ..434 mm Chronograph, perfect size!  :Love:

----------


## Buster

> the good old days when Jim from Continental would give you 30% off desirable models and 40% off ones that were not very popular. Unfortunately, Omega caught onto what he was doing and pulled the line from him.



I've checked around with the Omega ADs in Canada. They either don't get back to me on the watch I want, or they don't have it in stock.

Since I don't care about people tickling my balls in a fancy watch store, I see no reason to buy from an AD at this point.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I've checked around with the Omega ADs in Canada. They either don't get back to me on the watch I want, or they don't have it in stock.
> 
> Since I don't care about people tickling my balls in a fancy watch store, I see no reason to buy from an AD at this point.



haha, I dont actually think it's that bad. I usually have it on order already at CJ and just pick up and go, On a price that my friend gets for me.

----------


## Buster

> haha, I dont actually think it's that bad. I usually have it on order already at CJ and just pick up and go, On a price that my friend gets for me.



I should just buy a watch like I buy a car. Email the sales manager with an offer. Make it fast and easy for both of us, and they move a unit.

----------


## Buster

I think it's worth adding:

The exception to all of this is 
@Justing
. I would go there to buy stuff just because I know the service IS exceptional there. But that's the difference - some people earn your loyalty and some don't.

----------


## Pacman

> I think it's worth adding:
> 
> The exception to all of this is 
> @Justing
> . I would go there to buy stuff just because I know the service IS exceptional there. But that's the difference - some people earn your loyalty and some don't.



Now that there is only one Omega dealer in town, maybe Justin can make a run at being dealer #2 and creating a bit of competition. I suspect there would be quite a few customers that would love to deal with him vs the current option when they act like they are doing you a favour by selling you a watch.

----------


## killramos

I still have Justin service my Omegas lol

----------


## vengie

With my recent switch to Android, I picked up the Samsung Galaxy Active 2 to replace my apple watch.

----------


## Justing

Thanks for the kind words guys, I really do appreciate it!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Thanks for the kind words guys, I really do appreciate it!



As mentioned by someone else here, you can send Omega for scheduled service?

----------


## Justing

Yes absolutely, goes to the same servicing center and pricing is according to Omega's quotes. 
However they are pretty delayed on repairs across all Swatch brands.

----------


## civic_stylez

> Second on Calgary Jewelry, bought my Seamaster 007 and Oris Aquis from there, my friend setup the deal for me though and he buys 6-10 a year from them. So depends on who you know, a reaonsable deal can be have.



Which Aquis did you get? I bought my Aquis and Hangang Limited from CJ and the service was outstanding. Worked on price with me very well. Looking forward to seeing the new location.

----------


## killramos

Set my mum up with a new Apple Watch SE yesterday and decided to take her old (slightly broken) one for a spin to see what the fuss is about. I think it’s an Apple Watch 3, cracked in the corner which has made the entire left side of the touch screen non functional, in women’s size I guess.

I have a very hard time seeing how this isn’t a gimmick, sure it was cool to see how much gas my car has or open my garage door without pulling out my phone ( not going to say it was any easier finding the specific app I wanted on that tiny ass screen than just picking up my phone which is never more than a few inches away ).

Checked my resting heart rate, that was novel I guess. I don’t find notifications on it useful or intuitive at all, first thing I had to figure out was how to shut the thing up since it was so loud.

I dunno. Definitely not for me and I would say any curiosity I had for the product is thoroughly gone. I think I would have to put a ton of effort into making it a useful tool, and it’s hard to say it’s not pretty ugly compared to the alternative I would wear. Everyone I know is into these things and I just don’t get it, my wife has one, my mom has one, my MiL has one, my brother and his wife are all super into them ( I think I actually bought half of them as gifts over the years ).

Likely getting tossed in a drawer before it gets a second charge. I’d much rather spend the 500 bucks getting a new phone every year than to add this into the hamster wheel Apple product rotation.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Which Aquis did you get? I bought my Aquis and Hangang Limited from CJ and the service was outstanding. Worked on price with me very well. Looking forward to seeing the new location.



I bought the Clean Ocean Limited when it came out.

----------


## SJW

> Set my mum up with a new Apple Watch SE yesterday and decided to take her old (slightly broken) one for a spin to see what the fuss is about. I think it’s an Apple Watch 3, cracked in the corner which has made the entire left side of the touch screen non functional, in women’s size I guess.
> 
> I have a very hard time seeing how this isn’t a gimmick, sure it was cool to see how much gas my car has or open my garage door without pulling out my phone ( not going to say it was any easier finding the specific app I wanted on that tiny ass screen than just picking up my phone which is never more than a few inches away ).
> 
> Checked my resting heart rate, that was novel I guess. I don’t find notifications on it useful or intuitive at all, first thing I had to figure out was how to shut the thing up since it was so loud.
> 
> I dunno. Definitely not for me and I would say any curiosity I had for the product is thoroughly gone. I think I would have to put a ton of effort into making it a useful tool, and it’s hard to say it’s not pretty ugly compared to the alternative I would wear. Everyone I know is into these things and I just don’t get it, my wife has one, my mom has one, my MiL has one, my brother and his wife are all super into them ( I think I actually bought half of them as gifts over the years ).
> 
> Likely getting tossed in a drawer before it gets a second charge. I’d much rather spend the 500 bucks getting a new phone every year than to add this into the hamster wheel Apple product rotation.



Sweet scar brah

----------


## shakalaka

> Attachment 97986
> 
> Set my mum up with a new Apple Watch SE yesterday and decided to take her old (slightly broken) one for a spin to see what the fuss is about. I think its an Apple Watch 3, cracked in the corner which has made the entire left side of the touch screen non functional, in womens size I guess.
> 
> I have a very hard time seeing how this isnt a gimmick, sure it was cool to see how much gas my car has or open my garage door without pulling out my phone ( not going to say it was any easier finding the specific app I wanted on that tiny ass screen than just picking up my phone which is never more than a few inches away ).
> 
> Checked my resting heart rate, that was novel I guess. I dont find notifications on it useful or intuitive at all, first thing I had to figure out was how to shut the thing up since it was so loud.
> 
> I dunno. Definitely not for me and I would say any curiosity I had for the product is thoroughly gone. I think I would have to put a ton of effort into making it a useful tool, and its hard to say its not pretty ugly compared to the alternative I would wear. Everyone I know is into these things and I just dont get it, my wife has one, my mom has one, my MiL has one, my brother and his wife are all super into them ( I think I actually bought half of them as gifts over the years ).
> ...



I dont know. Since I have been bored of all the regular watches in my collection, Ive been using this for the past week or so. Its good entertainment, especially since I figured out custom faces. Its a regular series 5.

----------


## killramos

> I dont know. Since I have been bored of all the regular watches in my collection, Ive been using this for the past week or so. Its good entertainment, especially since I figured out custom faces. Its a regular series 5.



You went out of your way to put the Hermes face on the non Hermes watch?

Is that not like putting M badges on a 320i?

Or an Hermes Sticker on a seiko?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You went out of your way to put the Hermes face on the non Hermes watch?
> 
> Is that not like putting M badges on a 320i?
> 
> Or an Hermes Sticker on a seiko?



You're just carrying bitterness from being an emo _cutter_ when you were a tween.

----------


## killramos

> You're just carrying bitterness from being an emo _cutter_ when you were a tween.



lolwut?

----------


## Euro_Trash

> Yes absolutely, goes to the same servicing center and pricing is according to Omega's quotes. 
> However they are pretty delayed on repairs across all Swatch brands.



This is great news! I will definitely be dropping a watch off one of these days for servicing then.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> lolwut?



Picking up on the scar comment.

----------


## killramos

> Picking up on the scar comment.



Ahh. Sorry to disappoint, no scar across my hand. Must have sat on it funny.

Wearing something fun today to counter the gross Apple Watch from yesterday. 



These beyond uploads really are garbage quality eh?

----------


## SJW

- - - Updated - - -




> Ahh. Sorry to disappoint, no scar across my hand. Must have sat on it funny.
> 
> Wearing something fun today to counter the gross Apple Watch from yesterday. 
> 
> 
> 
> These beyond uploads really are garbage quality eh?



You don't need to photoshop it out. Chicks dig scars, glory lasts forever.

----------


## killramos

You caught me lol

Next time I’ll photoshop a Hermes logo there instead.

----------


## taemo

+1 on not being ashamed of your scar



with weather being nice again I changed my everyday watch from leather to strap again

----------


## Buster

I guess I should actually set the time.

----------


## SJW

> I guess I should actually set the time.



But fuck the date?

----------


## Buster

> But fuck the date?



ya, date can fuck itself.

----------


## SJW

> ya, date can fuck itself.



Yeah, that's the spirit.

----------


## C4S

Affordable, decent, and not bad looking!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Affordable, decent, and not bad looking!



the watch is nice too.

----------


## shakalaka

> You went out of your way to put the Hermes face on the non Hermes watch?
> 
> Is that not like putting M badges on a 320i?
> 
> Or an Hermes Sticker on a seiko?



Fine. Ill just go ahead and drop a pic of my Rollie then.

----------


## killramos

> Fine. I’ll just go ahead and drop a pic of my Rollie then.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Solves the problem of getting bored an selling it in two weeks if you can just re-face it. If only he could re-skin his cars, too.

----------


## Buster

> Fine. I’ll just go ahead and drop a pic of my Rollie then.



swap out your strap for a black one.

Or maybe red.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Or an Hermes Sticker on a seiko?



Id rather have a Seiko. Any Seiko

edit: but then it's Shal.... If he wants to spend 13k on a quatz Hermes... I guess that's fitting for him.

----------


## killramos

> Id rather have a Seiko. Any Seiko
> 
> edit: but then it's Shal.... If he wants to spend 13k on a quatz Hermes... I guess that's fitting for him.



Totally. I dont gripe people for getting something else, but trying to pass it off as something its not is a real mindfuck for me.

Same as fake m cars and amgs to me, I find the concept bizarre.

----------


## ercchry

Gonna forget by Friday...

Watch Gang actually had a legitimate good buy, on a real brand for once... got a special edition Turtle, instantly took it off the stainless and onto a nato. Love the bezel on this one. Machined finish, probably wont see it though with the degrading of this upload 



Edit: did it work?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Gonna forget by Friday...
> 
> Watch Gang actually had a legitimate good buy, on a real brand for once... got a special edition Turtle, instantly took it off the stainless and onto a nato. Love the bezel on this one. Machined finish, probably won’t see it though with the degrading of this upload 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: did it work?



Love it. I Just can't get on board with the natos. I've never worn one, but I just don't like the way they look. Maybe in person it's different.

----------


## Illusive 4-2

Continuing with the Seiko content:

----------


## ercchry

Very comfy, sheds some weight too, saves the stainless from desk rash as well. Good enough for Bond, good enough for me  :ROFL!: 

...I do have a more Bond inspired stripped nato in the mail for it as well

----------


## taemo

that turtle looks great, I've always wanted to own one even though they are huge.

----------


## civicHB

Nice Snow flake, it is on my to buy list.




> Continuing with the Seiko content:

----------


## littledan

Did somebody say seiko!

----------


## SJW

My favourite of all time.

----------


## C4S

Poor man Speedmaster ...

This one, nice size (42mm) plus blue dial and hands!

----------


## ercchry

Toss a few straps in the cart for this little guy when I ordered my nato for the turtle...

Grandfather’s old watch, was recently gifted from my grandmother (he passed a few years back now)

...36mm feels weird, but now that it’s off the tired old two tone bracelet, I’m kind of liking it

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Toss a few straps in the cart for this little guy when I ordered my nato for the turtle...
> 
> Grandfather’s old watch, was recently gifted from my grandmother (he passed a few years back now)
> 
> ...36mm feels weird, but now that it’s off the tired old two tone bracelet, I’m kind of liking it



I have a 30 year old brushed/yellow gold seiko thats about a 36mm from my late uncle that I can't wear because the bracelet is too small. Maybe I will think about changing it out and actually wear it.

----------


## littledan

Im still waiting on a tudor bb58 blue... only 3 mos and counting now. F'n rolex and tudor.

----------


## Pacman



----------


## C4S

I always love and want a RJ watch, love their cool idesa and stunning material.. but their price was so outrageous..  :Shock: 

Lately, there are some good deals from Japan, (They are in deep financial difficulty, so sad  :Frown:  ) and with low Japanese yen lately, finally pull my trigger for one!  :Love:  :crazy nut: 

But I didn't know that this limited edition is much bigger than the regular version! 49mm is HUGE in today's trend!  :Werd!: 

Hope one day I can get their Mario or Pac man edition!  :Love:

----------


## flipstah

New acquisition

----------


## taemo

finally came from Asia, been wanting a silver dial watch on metal band for a while

----------


## SJW

Undecided.

----------


## littledan



----------


## ExtraSlow

> Attachment 98640



littledan, I think I have the exact watch, won from Cam in 2014. Like it.

----------


## littledan

Wrist shot saturday

----------


## bjstare



----------


## littledan

These divers belong in side by side posts

----------


## killramos

> 



Yours gonna need a fancier watch to manage all those meetings lmao

----------


## bjstare

I wasn't kidding when I said working = hobby  :ROFL!: 


fml

----------


## killramos

Yea that’s sickening. I work a lot, but I sure as fuck don’t go that many meetings.

----------


## SJW

> Yea that’s sickening. I work a lot, but I sure as fuck don’t go that many meetings.



We should have a meeting about you lack of enthusiasm about meetings.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wish I had more meetings.

----------


## Gman.45

> 



Very, very nice, my next one is going to be an Omega Seamaster. Should anyone see a good condition used one w/blue face+bezel, pls sound off. Not having much luck finding ones that are reasonably priced (ie all of the ones I've found so far are nearly the same price as new ones - I know to be expected, but wow).

Nice Sub as well Littledan, I have a similar one, replaced my green bezel/anniversary Submariner with it, and I've found I like it much more than my anniversary/green bez watch.

----------


## SJW

I know it’s Monday but fuck it I love watches. 
This is one of my favs

----------


## Gman.45

SJW, you have a fantastic collection, based on the 4 or 5 watches you posted last page in the thread, plus this Seiko. Love it. Maybe I'll post today/Monday myself later on as well. Watches/higher end knives/.22 handguns are the 3 things I truly have loved collecting over the years. Your 5.56 rifle round in the last pic (looks like 5.56 anyway) has inspired...

----------


## SJW

> SJW, you have a fantastic collection, based on the 4 or 5 watches you posted last page in the thread, plus this Seiko. Love it. Maybe I'll post today/Monday myself later on as well. Watches/higher end knives/.22 handguns are the 3 things I truly have loved collecting over the years. Your 5.56 rifle round in the last pic (looks like 5.56 anyway) has inspired...




It's a 223. I'm all about guns n watches.

----------


## killramos

Guns and Watches are fun

----------


## Gman.45

> It's a 223. I'm all about guns n watches.




Figured so - .223/5.56. What type of firearms are you into? At my max I had about 80, but I worked in the business, and 1/2 of that number were .22 handguns I'd been collecting since I was 18. About 20 AR platforms/uppers as well. I also have been collecting PC flight sim HOTAS systems since I was 12, I have a few dozen various sets, and have invested enough to buy a couple new Submariners on Virpil and VKB hardware in the last few years (new upstarts in high end flight sim controllers). 

Sorry, don't want to drag the thread off topic - both of these were gifts, the Hoback Husky knife is about the best $1000 CAD you can spend on a knife IMO, 12oz of titanium frame that is absolutely perfect in terms of construction, screws, lock up, pivot/etc. 1/4 inch/6.4 MM Nitro-V "Supersteel" blade. Huge, heavy, love it. The Sea Dweller was used and a gift from my uncle who has since passed. Either my Iphone SE camera sucks, or I suck at using it (more likely).

----------


## vengie

^^ You would be a fascinating person to take for a beer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ^^ You would be a fascinating person to take for a beer.



I'm in for a watches and guns night at a brewery.

----------


## killramos

> I'm in for a watches and guns night at a brewery.



#Texas

----------


## Gman.45

I'm in once we're back in Calgary. Texas = hopefully our home in the future, heh. My father was in the ICU for most of March with Covid 19, he had pneumonia, kidney failure, and some other infections that really kicked his ass, resulting from the Covid initial infection (this is what the doctors/nurses tell me at least). Had him back at his home for April, but he was experiencing massive "brain fog", it was like he instantly got Alzheimers - finally took him back to the ER, they admitted him, then gave me the whole "ho hum" deal about his condition, and wouldn't let me stay with him in the hospital due to Covid rules. 

They called me 6 hours later and said he was in arrest, not breathing, no heartbeat, and to get back there. Broke the speed of sound on the ground getting there (LC 500 is loud when pressed, amazed we didn't get called in at 4am in such a small town), and he was already back conscious by the time we arrived. But, he's back in the ICU, so we'll be staying in his town for a while. Again, once we're back in Calgary, I think a guns/watches/cars/etc meetup would be a lot of fun, I've only met a few Beyonders in person with the motorbikes/cars I've sold back in the day, and would be great to know more in person...

Again, sorry for the o/t babbling, I'll keep it down now.

----------


## vengie

I like guns, watches, beer and cars.

Dare I say we add some BBQ into the mix?

----------


## killramos

> I like guns, watches, beer and cars.
> 
> Dare I say we add some BBQ into the mix?



I’d be disappointed if it didn’t.

----------


## SJW

Gman I'm into hunting so I mostly shoot to eat meat and a couple of 9mm rifles for the home. My favorite fuck shit up rifle is the Keltec sub 2000 that folds in my backpack when I hike (not in city carry). No one knows im packin and I have 3 magazines ready to party.

My main hunting rifle is a 300 winmag Tikka with Swaro scope. I shoot 200gr big boys. I can hit an animal anywhere and it goes down.

Now im into vintage motorcycles. I'm building an old honda CB right now.

My previous build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6GFoI8nPo8 So to recap, watches, guns, motorcycles and killing ungulates.

----------


## littledan

Dont hate on my big toe.

----------


## Gman.45

Nice Littledan, even with the toe. Are you left handed, or are you carrying(cough training) that right handed IWB/appendix?




> Gman I'm into hunting so I mostly shoot to eat meat and a couple of 9mm rifles for the home. My favorite fuck shit up rifle is the Keltec sub 2000 that folds in my backpack when I hike (not in city carry). No one knows im packin and I have 3 magazines ready to party.
> 
> My main hunting rifle is a 300 winmag Tikka with Swaro scope. I shoot 200gr big boys. I can hit an animal anywhere and it goes down.
> 
> Now im into vintage motorcycles. I'm building an old honda CB right now.
> 
> My previous build.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6GFoI8nPo8 So to recap, watches, guns, motorcycles and killing ungulates.



I have 2 rifles myself that are setup w/300 winmag and Nightforce optics, my friend who trained me mostly on precision rifle was an x Marine Scout/Sniper, and had instructed at the Marine Sniper school and mountain warfare school, and back then the USMCs precision rifles were .300 winmag. Great round for everything, so much better performance in range and energy than .308 (have several 308 rifles too).


Also, VERY cool bike SJW, that's fantastic. Ya, I want that bike now. I also laughed out loud at your recent green Mopar burnout vid too. I've ridden a lot of different bikes too, but nothing like your CB. I do have a good friend in the USA who builds/restores/rides similar bikes to yours, he sent this pic just a few weeks ago of what he's been riding now.

----------


## killramos

> Dont hate on my big toe.



Another Walther Master Race affionado!

----------


## littledan

> Nice Littledan, even with the toe. Are you left handed, or are you carrying(cough training) that right handed IWB/appendix?



Due to the recent Butts/Trudeau legislation that implements an assault on law-abiding watch owners, I can neither confirm nor deny that I own, train, conceal, or operate a fully automatic assault watch, capable of displaying 3 functions simultaneously, while running perpetually without ever needing a battery change. These types of fully automatic assault watches have no place in our society, even though the government has specifically authorised their purchase, ownership, and use for decades. 
Nobody needs a seiko snk009 to take down a deer, and I for one have no intention of owning said watch when the authorities pay a visit to my residence to verify the watch has been stored according to the legislated provisions of being inserted into a condom and subsequently inserted into my prison wallet as the watch was lost, if ever owned, during a tragic mountain trialathalon canoe accident near Canmore. 

Yours truly,

Mr. I.w.b. Strongside

Credit for the very astute observation whilst ignoring the toe.




> Another Walther Master Race affionado!



My walther identifies as an FDE glock 19 w/ threaded barrel.

----------


## C4S

Seems like lots of beyonders like Omega Seamaster, and also Honda!

Semi Vintage Seamaster Navy Blue dial from the late 90s!

----------


## ercchry



----------


## Pacman

..

----------


## theedge111

New addition to the collection this week, thinking about it for a year now and it was just sitting there at J Vair.

----------


## taemo

> ..



that's hot, what SPB version is that?

----------


## Pacman

> that's hot, what SPB version is that?



SLA025

It's going to be for sale soon if you are interested. Wears a bit bigger than I like.

----------


## Gman.45

Beautiful Omega, again, something very similar is my next watch purchase. Speaking of Honda as well, I just drove home from visiting my dad in the ICU this morning, he's back in AGAIN post Covid related issues, and there is a Honda dealer right on the way out of the hospital road. They've got a new red Civic Type R, I'm going to go sit in it later today to check it out in person. 

Great Tag Formula 1 Ercchry - my first ever decent watch purchase for myself was a Tag Heuer circa 1996. 

Pacman, very nice, gl with a sale, I don't own any Seiko watches, maybe I should rectify that, so I might be interested if/when you decide to sell.

TheEdge111, I'm not very familiar with Sinn watches. Any info/intel on what you think about yours? After reading a bit about them this AM they seem to be very reasonably priced for what you get.

This thread = good times.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Seems like lots of beyonders like Omega Seamaster, and also Honda!
> !



I'll keep the theme going then?!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Gman.45

^^ So, so sick Team Mac, both wristwatch and car. 

No pics for me until next Friday, but I finally found an Omega I liked (used, fantastic condition, pretty fair price too), and it'll be here early next week. I was so tempted to pick off the Civic Type R that I've been looking at all day/night from the window in my father's hospital room. He's been improving rapidly after coding out just a week and half ago, and kept telling me to "go buy that car, I'm tired of you pining for it". Still holding out for what I had planned to buy this summer instead though, but man, the Honda pics along with the watches had me talking to myself (again). I did sit in that Type R - man, Honda makes a great interior, fit me perfectly.

So, next week, a couple new watch pics, maybe accompanied some of the new blades I got in as well (some high end Medfords and a Shirogorov that don't make it up here all that often now thanks to the CBSA). Maybe some bullet chuckers too, we'll see.

So I hope some others put up some Friday pics today......

----------


## SJW

Need to change the dial but need new hands. Perhaps winter time.

----------


## Gman.45

Wow, love it. Any idea what year it was made? Holy effballs SJW, how many watches do you have?!

----------


## SJW

> Wow, love it. Any idea what year it was made? Holy effballs SJW, how many watches do you have?!



Ha. A few. I just sold my Explorer II and bought a quad. Not sure how much i'll regret that but fuck it. Time to have some fun.

Also, this one is built and put together by me.

----------


## MM99lude

Not mine - but borrowed it for the day  :Love:

----------


## C4S

> Need to change the dial but need new hands. Perhaps winter time.



Nice ... 
But isn't the "non logo" Dial smaller in size?

----------


## C4S

> ^^ So, so sick Team Mac, both wristwatch and car. 
> 
> No pics for me until next Friday, but I finally found an Omega I liked (used, fantastic condition, pretty fair price too), and it'll be here early next week. I was so tempted to pick off the Civic Type R that I've been looking at all day/night from the window in my father's hospital room. He's been improving rapidly after coding out just a week and half ago, and kept telling me to "go buy that car, I'm tired of you pining for it". Still holding out for what I had planned to buy this summer instead though, but man, the Honda pics along with the watches had me talking to myself (again). I did sit in that Type R - man, Honda makes a great interior, fit me perfectly.
> 
> So, next week, a couple new watch pics, maybe accompanied some of the new blades I got in as well (some high end Medfords and a Shirogorov that don't make it up here all that often now thanks to the CBSA). Maybe some bullet chuckers too, we'll see.
> 
> So I hope some others put up some Friday pics today......




Nice, lots of Omega (and Rolex) lovers here ... 

I recommend to buy Omega from Japan, usually mint condition, and fair price too. (with weak Yen lately) However, duty/tax/shipping/handling fees could be very high too, depends your luck! But some models/version we don't see here, worth to try!  :Smilie:

----------


## SJW

> Nice ... 
> But isn't the "non logo" Dial smaller in size?



Optical illusion due to the curved plexi.

----------


## Gman.45

> Nice, lots of Omega (and Rolex) lovers here ... 
> 
> I recommend to buy Omega from Japan, usually mint condition, and fair price too. (with weak Yen lately) However, duty/tax/shipping/handling fees could be very high too, depends your luck! But some models/version we don't see here, worth to try!



I just ordered my first watch from Japan, just to see how it goes with a less expensive one prior to getting something higher up the food chain. Bought a Casio G Shock MT-G MTGB1000D-1A stainless, for $850 from Japan which $300 less than any Canadian dealer I could find. Friend of mine had one when I bumped into him last week, and I was really impressed, and since he lives in Gatineau and we only see one another once or twice a year, he didn't care if I bought the identical watch as him. So, I'll take that advice belatedly. I have 2 Rolex and one Omega now (Sea Dweller and Stainless/Black Submariner), but I'll hopefully expand this year a bit.

----------


## C4S

> I just ordered my first watch from Japan, just to see how it goes with a less expensive one prior to getting something higher up the food chain. Bought a Casio G Shock MT-G MTGB1000D-1A stainless, for $850 from Japan which $300 less than any Canadian dealer I could find. Friend of mine had one when I bumped into him last week, and I was really impressed, and since he lives in Gatineau and we only see one another once or twice a year, he didn't care if I bought the identical watch as him. So, I'll take that advice belatedly. I have 2 Rolex and one Omega now (Sea Dweller and Stainless/Black Submariner), but I'll hopefully expand this year a bit.



In general, price for almost everything is cheaper in Japan than here, (not cars or house) even with 11-12% duty/tax, and $50-100 shipping fee, but for watches, only come with domestic Japan warranty. (Some retailers charge extra 5000yen + packaging fee, beware.

(Such nice day to go park with kids! Finally, outdoor watch photo with some Seiko love ! )

----------


## Disoblige

Just came in the mail.
Love this!!!

----------


## Gman.45

Thanks for the advice re Japan, C4S. Great Seiko as well, a good Seiko is on my list for sure.

Disoblige, I love GShocks myself, I have a similar XL sized watch of theirs, and am about to get one of the Gshock steel watches in shortly, the MT-G MTGB1000D-1A model. Such great watches for the $.

It's not Friday, but I'm not the first to break the rules, plus I'll be out on the water on a friends boat that day. Finally got one off the list (Good used Omega)

Two things I always take with me one I go out, besides the usual wallet/keys/phone. A watch, and a pocket knife/tool. Posted before I was waiting on my Omega, it's got some miles on it, but it was a great deal. The Medford Knife and Tool (MKT) knife is excellent as well, slightly smaller than the last one (Hoback Husky) - this is the MKT 187 Flipper model, the titanium sides are both .187 width, as is the PVD coated D2 tool steel blade. Flips like a laser, crazy edge, and for the $800 after tax/shipping, probably my favorite folder knife atm. Thick, tough, chunky, yet precise instrument and tool.

----------


## Pacman

> In general, price for almost everything is cheaper in Japan than here, (not cars or house) even with 11-12% duty/tax, and $50-100 shipping fee, but for watches, only come with domestic Japan warranty. (Some retailers charge extra 5000yen + packaging fee, beware.
> 
> (Such nice day to go park with kids! Finally, outdoor watch photo with some Seiko love ! )



my favorite Seiko. I had the black dial version last year and sold it. Got the SLA025 and like it but I should have got the blue SLA023 and put the difference in my piggy bank.

----------


## msommers

Anyone bought a watch from DYI Watch Club? Looks fun!

----------


## lint

> Just came in the mail.
> Love this!!!

----------


## statick



----------


## SJW



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Friday of a Loonnng Weekend!

----------


## rage2

Monaco race weekend, McLaren Gulf colors.

----------


## littledan

Poverty watch to slum up this thread after the last 2 posts

----------


## BokCh0y

> Monaco race weekend, McLaren Gulf colors.



Not as fancy as your Monaco, but just for you:

----------


## shakalaka

> Monaco race weekend, McLaren Gulf colors.



Really need to add one of these to the collection. Doesn't need to be Gulf but that would be extra sweet.

----------


## adamc

On the Dreamliner to YYZ this morning.

----------


## Gman.45

^^ Very nice Adam - fellow Sea Dweller fan/owner too, I'm thinking of getting a new stainless one as well myself. How's the Dreamliner seats in your opinion compared with other current liners?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Where did people get their AP? Looking for a specific Royal oak. Does Brinkhaus carry them?

----------


## SJW

Imma build this watch. Stay tuned.

----------


## SJW



----------


## Kg810

Nice man, excited to see how it turns out.

----------


## SJW

> Nice man, excited to see how it turns out.



They sent a shitty AR coated crystal so I had to order one. This one will take a while to get together.

Like who has a watch with this?

----------


## C4S

Yah ... this fits Stampede outfit quite well!

----------


## littledan

Sweet! Just got the call from the AD. Got a 79030B with my name on it on a stainless bracelet!

----------


## SJW

Waitin for a Crystal.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Waitin for a Crystal.



Ooohhhh that dial. Is this a personal?

----------


## SJW

This is the save the ocean manga ray dial. The dark spots above the 6 are subtle manta rays.

----------


## SJW

Here’s a better shot. I quite like this dial.

----------


## SJW

Quick n dirty nh36 submariner seiko

----------


## Kg810

:thumbs up:

----------


## littledan

Yassss

----------


## SJW

May as well post her all done up

----------


## 03ozwhip

> May as well post her all done up



Love it.

----------


## SJW

No watch wearin today but I am going to try my hand at building a GMT watch with a swiss movement. Ordered the case today. Will aquire the parts over the next few months.

----------


## Skyline_Addict

My trusty Carrera.

----------


## C4S

Busy day, and enjoy this lovely GS, still think this is great value for $6k, good size (42mm)great movement, top notch fit/finish and half the price of a Rolex!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littledan

Got my sub back from warranty service in 3 weeks round trip!

----------


## SJW

Building a 42mm GMT watch. Black dial with red GMT hand. I still need to pick up a movement and the hands. Not sure what hands to go with yet.

The watch will have a 2893 ETA GMT movement. Swiss made. Should be interesting. I fantasize about making my own diver/gmt watch line that are custom made to clients choosing. Who has the time?



Bakelite Bezel


ETA 2893

----------


## littledan

Back on the deck! #fuckthesewasps

----------


## littledan

Patiently waiting for my mum to deliver me mcd's for late breakfast

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not a Fitbit today. Back to the watchesyoucanafford website prize Seiko SNK809 from 2014. Still like this watch.

----------


## SJW

> Not a Fitbit today. Back to the watchesyoucanafford website prize Seiko SNK809 from 2014. Still like this watch.



I like the hands on this watch. Your hairy hands not so much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

my hairy hands are soft though, you'll love them.

----------


## SJW

Waiting on my 2893 movement and hands

This is the gmt watch layout thus far. I’m really digging the Bakelite retro bezel insert. 



Hands should pop against the black dial.


Swiss movement.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Not a Fitbit today. Back to the watchesyoucanafford website prize Seiko SNK809 from 2014. Still like this watch.



Does your grandmother know her tablecloth is missing?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Does your grandmother know her tablecloth is missing?



It's barely in focus. I'm not sure she'll be able to tell.

----------


## littledan

Seiko bros

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Does your grandmother know her tablecloth is missing?



I'm too sexy to wear boring shirts.

----------


## SJW

Swiss movements. Are they better? Time will tell.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If they will tell the time, then time _will_ tell.

----------


## Buster

> If they will tell the time, then time _will_ tell.



thatsthejoke.gif

----------


## ExtraSlow

Igotthatjoke.gif

----------


## SJW

Just need to cut stem. I think it looks rad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, we're supposed to assume that he's making a joke about it looking _red_ and quietly not say anything???
I see...

----------


## SJW

Next watch I’ll laser a logo of my brand on the dial. I need to change the bezel. I just noticed it’s 12 hr and not 24. Not coo

----------


## statick



----------


## littledan



----------


## Pacman

> 



dang. that's baller

----------


## statick

> dang. that's baller



Thanks dude! Just got it two weeks ago, I’m enjoying it.

----------


## SJW

Feelin blue today

----------


## statick

Blue Seiko diver? I’ll join you…

----------


## ercchry

Keep it going!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Pacman



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## bjstare

I need to get a seiko.

I really wanted to get a rubber strap for my watch, and after finding out that ordering one from omega was going to be ~$700 (lol), went to Justin and he hooked me up with this one from hirsch. No deployant clasp, but the strap looks good, very comfy, and most importantly was not $700.

----------


## taemo



----------


## ExtraSlow

> .



C-c-c-c-combo breaker.

----------


## navdeep



----------


## littledan

I got a blue diver, seiko

----------


## ExtraSlow

@littledan
, that's same as mine?

----------


## nismodrifter

New daily. Just resized it right now. Love it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pacman

> New daily. Just resized it right now. Love it.



My favourite watch ever, especially with an aftermarket sapphire crystal installed and a soft rubber strap.

----------


## littledan

> @littledan
> , that's same as mine?



Yup snk809 I think

@NISMO
 I think everyone should have an 007 or 009

----------


## ExtraSlow

I need a bigger one. Been eyeing a few. Has to be field style with real numerals. Ticks, dots or dashes drive me Crazier.

----------


## littledan

Seiko srpg37

39mm case

----------


## flipstah

Friyay!

----------


## taemo

> Seiko srpg37
> 
> 39mm case



nice, how are you liking it? 
it's on my wish list even though I already have a SNZG07.
wish there was a version without the 13-24 mark, then I wouldn't be lusting for a IWC Mark XV

----------


## flipstah

> Keep it going!



FML there was a consignment piece that was on sale and I slept on it.

----------


## C4S

Perhaps the best looking watch for under $1K?  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## Justing

^ Definitely. Such a well made watch for the price. 
Only problem is trying to keep the blue one in stock!

----------


## Pacman



----------


## statick

> Perhaps the best looking watch for under $1K?



Definitely solid value on these pieces. Congratulations on the new watch!






> 



Very sharp! Is that the LE? Wear it well!

----------


## Pacman

> Definitely solid value on these pieces. Congratulations on the new watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sharp! Is that the LE? Wear it well!



Yes, the SLA033 limited edition.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone want a Seiko 5 SNK809? Looking for a change. Legendary watch as seen on the watchesyoucanafford website photo shoot.
Can still buy new, pretty affordable.

----------


## SJW

I may have lasered my logo off Center. Work in progress. Will disassemble another time.

----------


## flipstah

I would agree with the asymmetry 
@SJW

----------


## SJW

> I would agree with the asymmetry 
> @SJW



I just had some custom dials done up. They’re coming from England. Same with the bezel. It’s gotta go. 24h one coming.

----------


## SJW

Work in progress. Got the bezel changed out. Waiting on custom dial to arrive. 




Wrist cheese shot.

----------


## 03ozwhip



----------


## shakalaka

Lot of good content in a photo and I am talking about the background. Lol.

----------


## C4S

One of my All time favorite! 

Classic shape!! 

I recall back then they were more $ than a Rolex Explorer ... but now..  :facepalm:  

New Riviera is nice too, and quite a bargain! 

 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## littledan

Rocken the sub on a navy nato today.

----------


## Ukyo8

Haven’t worn this one in quite a while, now I remember why I loved it so much in the first place.

----------


## SJW

> Haven’t worn this one in quite a while, now I remember why I loved it so much in the first place.




I like this one. Give it to me.

----------


## SJW

I fucked up the second hand on the white/black gmt project. So I’ll go with my seiko today once I get the band on.

----------


## littledan

Date or no date

----------


## dirtsniffer

First day

----------


## SJW

No watch today just a couple of gmt projects. One Chinese and one Swiss. Hamilton 2893 movement.

----------


## flipstah

> Date or no date



Congrats!

----------


## kJUMP

Just picked up this piece from one of our Beyond watch aficionados. I've been looking out a while for a white face/brown strap combo to complement my chocolatey East Indian skin tones.

@SJW
, thanks for the hook-up and the chat. Happy holidays everybody!

----------


## flipstah

> Just picked up this piece from one of our Beyond watch aficionados. I've been looking out a while for a white face/brown strap combo to complement my chocolatey East Indian skin tones.
> 
> @SJW
> , thanks for the hook-up and the chat. Happy holidays everybody!



Nice piece! Congrats to growing your collection

----------


## SJW

> Just picked up this piece from one of our Beyond watch aficionados. I've been looking out a while for a white face/brown strap combo to complement my chocolatey East Indian skin tones.
> 
> @SJW
> , thanks for the hook-up and the chat. Happy holidays everybody!



Would sell to again. A++

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy Friday.

----------


## littledan



----------


## SJW

Currently waiting on dial replacment.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Happy Friday.



You and dirtsniffer are _partners_??!?
Holding each other in a warm embrace?

----------


## Pacman

> 



Those Presage models look so good. Saw pictures of a red/burgundy one online that also looked pretty sweet.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Love your GS. life goals right there.

----------


## flipstah

Almost missed today

----------


## Pacman



----------


## flipstah

Love GS 
@Pacman

----------


## littledan

Custom day-date complication added to my bb58. Only one in the world.

----------


## SJW

A disastrous GMT project.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Derp face

----------


## flipstah

> A disastrous GMT project.




Disastrous how? Not lining up?

----------


## SJW

> Disastrous how? Not lining up?



I bought cheap parts off eBay. Found out a poor man pays twice.

----------


## ercchry

Whoopsies… forgot to take this off before riding!

----------


## statick

New addition, birthday present from wife…

----------


## shakalaka

Whenever I miss my Aston, I put this on.  :Smilie:

----------


## SJW

Another GMT i'm working on. I already gooned the bezel at #5 mark in blue, might just leave it. Waiting on GMT hand to come in.

A used Hamilton 2893 movement.

----------


## SJW

Happy St Paddy's day.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's Friday somewhere!

----------


## ercchry

Only green dial I have…

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Pacman



----------


## SJW

> 



I'm going to buy you some lotion.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fair, everything is looking pretty arid in that pic.

----------


## vengie

> 



Dad shoes on point.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I'm going to buy you some lotion.



Is the lotion for the dryness or to help with 'the one in the stink'?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes

----------


## SJW

> Yes



Yes

----------


## SJW

White second hand bad on white face. It’s all I had. Will paint. This watch is funny because I don't care to fix the minor things like dial alignment. Not sure I like it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> White second hand bad on white face. It’s all I had. Will paint. This watch is funny because I don't care to fix the minor things like dial alignment. Not sure I like it.



Needs a red or blue second hand, I like it though.

----------


## SJW

> Needs a red or blue second hand, I like it though.



Prob blue eh?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Prob blue eh?



Blue trident.....mmmm

----------


## littledan

Its beer oclock

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Listen - it's _time_ we leveled with you. "Why is TPiM so popular? How did he fly up the ranks so fast?!"
It's because I'm actually ExtraSlow. He's not my alt. I am ExtraSlow's alt.
I am nothing. You have been played while "I" strut and fret my hour upon the stage. And then am heard no more. I am a tale, told by an idiot, full of sound and fury.
Signifying nothing.

----------


## SJW

Making a Deep Sea for my brother for his 50th b-day. Movement is a sellita sw200

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Making a Deep Sea for my brother for his 50th b-day. Movement is a sellita sw200
> 
> Attachment 105548
> 
> Attachment 105550
> 
> Attachment 105551



Looks awesome!

----------


## SJW

> Looks awesome!



Back looks weird because it has plastic on it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Back looks weird because it has plastic on it.



I caught that. Man, I might have to think about getting you to build me something.

----------


## 03ozwhip

It's not Friday but, it's almost my Friday up at work.

----------


## SJW

> I caught that. Man, I might have to think about getting you to build me something.



This watch wasn’t cheap. I’m making one for a buddy next and myself because it’s fucking sweet. Here’s the case kit. https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SET-CASE-SUB...-127632-2357-0

I changed the dial because i didn’t like the one it came with.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This watch wasn’t cheap. I’m making one for a buddy next and myself because it’s fucking sweet. Here’s the case kit. https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SET-CASE-SUB...-127632-2357-0
> 
> I changed the dial because i didn’t like the one it came with.



Ya those cases are nice though. I wanted to just mod my skx007 some more, but I like it the way it is and was thinkingnof just getting another one built.

----------


## SJW

> Ya those cases are nice though. I wanted to just mod my skx007 some more, but I like it the way it is and was thinkingnof just getting another one built.



SKX easy to make. Pick a case pick a dial pick hands namoki has some nice cases.

----------


## SJW

If anyone cares I've finished the watch for my brother's 50th birthday. Here it is next to a 40mm skx gmt variant. She's a biggin. Now I want one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Girthy.

----------


## flipstah

Looks good 
@SJW
! Are you starting a micro brand?

----------


## SJW

> Looks good 
> @SJW
> ! Are you starting a micro brand?



To do that i'd have to manufacture watch cases or find a supplier. I just don't have the time right now to make an original. This deep sea case is pretty badass though.

----------


## SJW

Nautilus style I was working on. I’m going to order some custom crowns. Not going with gold. 
Looking for a turquoise rubber strap in 20mm. Can’t find what I want. 

Knife for dramatic effect.

----------


## Gman.45

I've been watching SJW, so yes, we care. That watch looks fantastic, I love larger watches like that (why I went with a Sea Dweller instead of a Sub last time). What a great gift, I wish someone would make me a watch like that for a bday present.

Instead I get knives, I've been collecting them since I was 10, get one a month at least. I have over 500. I already posted some knives with a few of my watch pics, glad you're jumping on board with the Benchmade. I have a few dozen of their knives, just got a couple new ones last week.

----------


## SJW

> I've been watching SJW, so yes, we care. That watch looks fantastic, I love larger watches like that (why I went with a Sea Dweller instead of a Sub last time). What a great gift, I wish someone would make me a watch like that for a bday present.
> 
> Instead I get knives, I've been collecting them since I was 10, get one a month at least. I have over 500. I already posted some knives with a few of my watch pics, glad you're jumping on board with the Benchmade. I have a few dozen of their knives, just got a couple new ones last week.



Thanks dude. 

My next kit just showed up. A deep sea for myself now. Sword hands and a roulette date wheel. Sellita sw200 again.

----------


## taemo

new every day watch finally came in

----------


## littledan



----------


## dirtsniffer

Love the black bay.

----------


## SJW

Since I liked the one I built for my brother for his 50th I had to make one for myself. SW200 Sellita is a C*NT to deal with. Yes I scratched it putting the bracelet on. Since it was for me I didn't tape it prior. Don't look underneath anyway.

----------


## shakalaka

Today is Friday right. 

I fucking love this watch...can't believe I held myself away from it for so long. Should have pulled the trigger long ago...may even think about adding a bunch of diff. versions with diff. dials to my collection moving forward like 
@rage2

----------


## littledan

Might be more comfortable if you wear it above your wrist bone. You know. Properly.

----------


## SJW

> Might be more comfortable if you wear it above your wrist bone. You know. Properly.



Yeah like this.

----------


## shakalaka

Haha I have no issues with the comfort aspect of it. It feels good even where it is sitting in that photo.

----------


## SJW

GMT type day

----------


## bjstare

You should take a break from building watches and go get a new keyboard.

----------


## SJW

> You should take a break from building watches and go get a new keyboard.



Then I have to get used to another keyboard. I just got a trackball to alleviate the carpal situ i'm having now.

----------


## littledan

Doc feeling all up in my guts #notinagayway

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Doc feeling all up in my guts #notinagayway



So is that his watch or yours?

----------


## littledan

I'm not sure what watch he was wearing. Felt like a 40mm case tho.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Pacman

> 



how long was the wait list for that one?

----------


## 89coupe

> how long was the wait list for that one?



6 years

----------


## Pacman

> 6 years



aren't these things selling for 250k on the secondary market? You going to wear it or wrap it in a condom and re-sell it?

----------


## 89coupe

> aren't these things selling for 250k on the secondary market? You going to wear it or wrap it in a condom and re-sell it?



It’s down right now, market value around $230k right now.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I can post this on every page right? It's my only decent watch..

----------


## littledan



----------


## SJW

I know I post a lot in here but I changed the hands and date wheel to a roulette date wheel. Also swapped dial for a non scratched one. I love this watch now. 

Knife is to protect me from you Monkey Pox fuckers. Stay away.

----------


## littledan

that looks really clean with the sword hands and stark black/white colours. Good jerb.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I know I post a lot in here but I changed the hands and date wheel to a roulette date wheel. Also swapped dial for a non scratched one. I love this watch now. 
> 
> Knife is to protect me from you Monkey Pox fuckers. Stay away.



What is the logo? Its the only thing I don't like on it, because it reminds me of the browning symbol that all the Ram homos have.......

Uh...no offense lol

----------


## SJW

> What is the logo? Its the only thing I don't like on it, because it reminds me of the browning symbol that all the Ram homos have.......
> 
> Uh...no offense lol



Its my logo. Huntsman. Because of the way that it is.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Its my logo. Huntsman. Because of the way that it is.



Do you have a story to go with that?

----------


## SJW

> Do you have a story to go with that?



It's a masculine brand. Built by men for men. I'm outdoorsy what can I say? The H has spear points to resemble a hunting instrument. I did a few designs and liked the way this one looked. The antlers are just that, antlers. 

Might not be for everyone. Maybe it'll morph into another logo I dunno. I'd love to build watches and sell for a side gig but it takes a lot of time. Might you have any ideas of a logo you'd see fit?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> It's a masculine brand. Built by men for men. I'm outdoorsy what can I say? The H has spear points to resemble a hunting instrument. I did a few designs and liked the way this one looked. The antlers are just that, antlers. 
> 
> Might not be for everyone. Maybe it'll morph into another logo I dunno. I'd love to build watches and sell for a side gig but it takes a lot of time. Might you have any ideas of a logo you'd see fit?



I get it man and I appreciate it, its just my opinion take it for what it's worth. I'm just of the thought that a watch brandishing a logo like that has to be more of a rugged style. 

I love the styling of the watch and I'd wear it all day long, just for me, as a city guy and I think desk divers, it doesn't really go with the way the watch looks.

It's a nice logo, just not on a desk diver, its a classy looking piece and that logo , to me, doesnt represent the way it looks. On the other hand, I don't know shit, except how I feel and I would definitely pay you to build me one without the logo.

----------


## SJW

> I get it man and I appreciate it, its just my opinion take it for what it's worth. I'm just of the thought that a watch brandishing a logo like that has to be more of a rugged style. 
> 
> I love the styling of the watch and I'd wear it all day long, just for me, as a city guy and I think desk divers, it doesn't really go with the way the watch looks.
> 
> It's a nice logo, just not on a desk diver, its a classy looking piece and that logo , to me, doesnt represent the way it looks. On the other hand, I don't know shit, except how I feel and I would definitely pay you to build me one without the logo.



I can build you any watch you want. Just add money. Make your own logo and i'll slap er on there too.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I can build you any watch you want. Just add money. Make your own logo and i'll slap er on there too.



I'm sure my logo would be shit lol I've been really debating getting another watch I dont need and custom would be the way I go about it, but im very undecided on what I want.

----------


## SJW

> I'm sure my logo would be shit lol I've been really debating getting another watch I dont need and custom would be the way I go about it, but im very undecided on what I want.



I source most of my parts through this ebay seller. He has all the movements. I would suggest a 2824 or variant of the 2824 for a movement. They're not too bad to work on.

https://www.ebay.ca/str/swissmadetim....m47492.l74602

This particular watch i used https://www.ebay.ca/itm/133881230653?var=433330861959

If you want to go cheap you can use a chinese 2824. They're pretty decent. https://www.ebay.ca/itm/403580709049...Cclp%3A2047675

----------


## littledan

Picked up this little beaut until my blro comes in from roles.... Any day now... any day...

----------


## SJW

> Picked up this little beaut until my blro comes in from roles.... Any day now... any day...



I love GMT watches. I have the 116710LN the black with green hand rolex. I love it.

----------


## flipstah

@SJW
 nice job! And the logo isn't crooked yay!

----------


## SJW

> @SJW
>  nice job! And the logo isn't crooked yay!



So hard to do. I need to find a better way.

----------


## Swank

Can 'Wrist Shot Pager Saturday' be a thing? Well it currently will be temporarily.



So yeah, this was a thing, one battery for the pager (up top) and one for the watch (behind).

----------


## flipstah

> So hard to do. I need to find a better way.



Can you do some sort of clear plate that can stick on the top of the logo, dead center, and ‘sandwich’ it ?

----------


## SJW

> Can you do some sort of clear plate that can stick on the top of the logo, dead center, and ‘sandwich’ it ?



I think the answer is have someone else do it.

----------


## flipstah

> I think the answer is have someone else do it.



That’s also valid

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## shakalaka

Almost a month in with the new watch and still have it on the wrist so far, so that’s a great sign.

----------


## vengie

What's the story with knives and watches?
I see them a lot together in photos.

I carry a pocket knife and wear a watch, but I never considered taking a picture of them together...

----------


## ercchry

> What's the story with knives and watches?
> I see them a lot together in photos.
> 
> I carry a pocket knife and wear a watch, but I never considered taking a picture of them together...



EDC Bro! E…D…C!!!

----------


## vengie

> EDC Bro! E…D…C!!!



A music festival?

----------


## ercchry

> A music festival?



No sir, I believe these folks would beat up the EDM crowd

----------


## vengie

> No sir, I believe these folks would beat up the EDM crowd



I'm either getting too old to understand the reference or am ignorant.

----------


## SJW

> I'm either getting too old to understand the reference or am ignorant.



It’s easy. If you come near me or my watch I stab.

----------


## vengie

> It’s easy. If you come near me or my watch I stab.



Approved


Real gangsta's dun play

----------


## Syb656

I won’t take anybody seriously hurting me with those socks on.

----------


## SJW

> Approved
> 
> 
> Real gangsta's dun play



Now you’re gettin it.

----------


## bjstare

> Approved
> 
> 
> Real gangsta's dun play



That shirt and those socks tell me you have no idea about what real gangstas do.

----------


## littledan

Timing my next dose

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That shirt and those socks tell me you have no idea about what real gangstas do.



You better watch yourself.

----------


## vengie

> That shirt and those socks tell me you have no idea about what real gangstas do.



I've got you right where I want you.
Chess not checkers.

----------


## flipstah

Is this right?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Sharpen that pen on the floor into a nice shiv, wrap a little masking tap around the handle for grip...and you got it!

----------


## littledan

Who stabs with their left hand, honestly.

----------


## flipstah

> Who stabs with their left hand, honestly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know beyond likes this shirt.

----------


## littledan

speaking of seiko...

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20220608

@SJW
 any chance these movements become available and can be retrofitted into an skx007 case? I like my screw down crown and my skx is like 10 years old and prob needs a service/new movement at some point anyway...

----------


## SJW

> speaking of seiko...
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20220608
> 
> @SJW
>  any chance these movements become available and can be retrofitted into an skx007 case? I like my screw down crown and my skx is like 10 years old and prob needs a service/new movement at some point anyway...



I can make you anything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can make you do anything

----------


## SJW

> I can make you do anything



Can you make me sweat til I bleed?

----------


## SJW

Strap suggestions? Want croc. For this bronze beast.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Strap suggestions? Want croc. For this bronze beast.



Bronze Milanese to match the underwater theme?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Can you make me sweat til I bleed?



We're you looking for an "is that dope enough? Indeed!" reference?
Because that's unacceptable.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Seiko 5

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## SJW



----------


## littledan



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## XylathaneGTR

Coupe flexin' and it ain't even friday!

----------


## C4S

> 



Holy sh*t! That is a nice Aston Absolute! Such a beauty!  :Love:  :Love: 

Can't call Laureato Poor Man Royal Oak anymore!

----------


## 89coupe

A little bling for the watch boys.

----------


## flipstah

> A little bling for the watch boys.



That's like my car on a wrist

----------


## vengie

> That's like my car on a wrist



You have a $300k car?

----------


## flipstah

> You have a $300k car?



In Forza, I do.  :Frown:

----------


## BokCh0y

2 weeks no action here...wtf.

Some vintage action:

----------


## flipstah

> 2 weeks no action here...wtf.
> 
> Some vintage action:




Mmmm oyster bracelet

----------


## SJW



----------


## shakalaka

Here we go.

----------


## killramos

Do you have screen cap from the meta verse for that?

----------


## shakalaka

:ROFL!: 

I knew something like that was incoming.

----------


## littledan

Classic 5 digit for friday

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I love those bands like 
@shak
 has but I no likey the arm hair pullout.

----------


## shakalaka

The mesh bracelet is really comfy and one of the big reasons I picked up this watch. It is not terrible with the hair either perhaps due to the way it's designed. Super soft feeling and wears great.

----------


## statick

Channeling my inner Jack Forster…

----------


## shakalaka

You got your Ultra? I was supposed to get mine today until UPS fucked up. Fuckers. I might be pulling this look too though considering I ended up with two new watches at the same time and would likely want to wear both.

----------


## ercchry

I really wish Apple would make a watch that looks like a watch

----------


## statick

> You got your Ultra? I was supposed to get mine today until UPS fucked up. Fuckers. I might be pulling this look too though considering I ended up with two new watches at the same time and would likely want to wear both.



Yes, it’s my first smart watch… from the introduction of smart watches, I always said that they’re not for me, especially because of shorter battery life and the fact that it still can’t replace my dive computer. Truth be told, I’m not sure if it can do the latter anyway, but that’s the idea, so let’s see how it works. And congratulations on the SuperOcean, looks slick on your wrist.




> I really wish Apple would make a watch that looks like a watch



Agreed. I’d say this is less of a watch and more of a wrist computer, hence the desire to double-wrist. I’ve got to say, this being the “tool” (chunky) variant of it makes this a little more challenging than Mr. Forster suggests.

----------


## SJW

Just some homemade jobbies

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good enough for Vegas I'd say.

----------


## ercchry

Figured it was time to add a G-Shock to the collection; always wanted one as a kid and remember getting a knock-off one… that promptly broke with the first exposure to water  :ROFL!: 

This one does fun adventure things, I want something mildly intelligent on my wrist when I do big alpine MTB rides, but still hate smart watches… seems like a decent middle ground

----------


## SJW



----------


## statick



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Good enough for Vegas I'd say...



You're going to Vegas??!? Tell me everything!
Please let me know how I can help!

- - - Updated - - -




> 



That is art and I wish to know more about this, immediately!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in Vegas now, how do you want to help? Come meet me, give me $900 and a hand job.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm in Vegas now, how do you want to help? Come meet me, give me $900 and a hand job.



I know more than most, but I am still a humble civilian. 
I can't help those who don't want to be helped.

----------


## Pacman

> I'm in Vegas now, how do you want to help? Come meet me, give me $900 and a hand job.



can you bring back grape and strawberry flavoured swisher sweets? I can pay cash or get someone here to give you a handjob

----------


## Disoblige

Roulette Cool Ranch Doritos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Inflation hit Vegas. I asked the fine folks at D Westwood a d they confirked5

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Inflation hit Vegas. I asked the fine folks at D Westwood a d they confirked5



You're trashed, LoL!!
You gave me senseless Rep last night for no good reason. I'm honoured to be your favorite mistake.

----------


## SJW

I built this watch but the guy who sold me the dial put the logo on it. I’m too lazy to re do it. 

Here’s the money shot. 





> You're going to Vegas??!? Tell me everything!
> Please let me know how I can help!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That is art and I wish to know more about this, immediately!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Just got my seiko back from being modded. Batman sub dial, flat sapphire crystal, matching trident second hand and blue silicone strap with deployant.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



Please tell me you're going in the ocean with it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hopefully going on the ocean counted haha

----------


## SJW



----------


## ExtraSlow

Seiko Day.

----------


## JfuckinC

Custom piece I just picked up from 
@SJW
 last night.

----------


## Pacman



----------


## littledan



----------


## nismodrifter



----------


## Pacman

> 



Still one of my favorite watches of all time. Wish I had kept one around as I refuse to pay the current prices on them when I can buy a king turtle with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel for the same price on a discount.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Still one of my favorite watches of all time. Wish I had kept one around as I refuse to pay the current prices on them when I can buy a king turtle with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel for the same price on a discount.



Ya I have a hard time letting mine go, but thinking of thinning put the herd again and just keeping a few. Anyways Seiko and Wendy's kinda day.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Still one of my favorite watches of all time. Wish I had kept one around as I refuse to pay the current prices on them when I can buy a king turtle with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel for the same price on a discount.



Can't believe I didn't buy one earlier. I just got mine in 2022 (of maybe it was late 2021). Absolutely love it for weekend and casual wear.

----------


## SJW

Fucking around with bronze patina solutions

----------


## flipstah

Merry Chrysler with my dads old watch

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Love.

----------


## flipstah

Nice! 
@ThePenIsMightier
!

I'm more fond of the green face but this is nice addition!  :Love:

----------


## flipstah

Merry Christmas yall!

----------


## SJW



----------


## taemo

joining the dark side

----------


## JfuckinC

First Mod, 
@SJW
 has opened me up to another money pit hobby.

----------

